# DUBAI | Palm Jumeirah Development News



## Krazy

Link to Part 1 










Latest updates from Alt Tab



Alt-Tab said:


> I think the pictures are from early April.. Hopefully they have made good progress since then.
> 
> I downloaded some of the pictures in original size and cropped a few:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltTab


----------



## Krazy

From pbase



Alt-Tab said:


> From http://www.pbase.com/zedz/dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2006
> 
> AltTab


----------



## Emirati_Girl

mashallah .. nice photos thanx Krazy ^_^


----------



## Krazy

Latest satellite picture




dubaiflo said:


> should not be too old


----------



## namreg20

simply amazing! anyone knows what kind of people might be interested in buying those houses?


----------



## Krazy

The Beckhams along with the rest of the English football team


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

amazing project, right now all the villas look like some industrial facilities but I know it will be better once that shiney black street is layed out and the palms are places and all the other good....


Does anyone know what this hole is for?


----------



## malec

It'll look better once they start the landscaping


----------



## Nadini

some crazy pictures!!!


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

malec said:


> It'll look better once they start the landscaping


Do you know if they will fix the outline of the palm island, because now the sand or whatever it is, its just going into the water and look out of order will they add like nice walls around the palm to make a nice outline?


----------



## Cliff

SaRaJeVo-City said:


> Do you know if they will fix the outline of the palm island, because now the sand or whatever it is, its just going into the water and look out of order will they add like nice walls around the palm to make a nice outline?


I don't think so, they want to give the residents a piece of private beach.


----------



## LeCom

That's a lot of McMansions, but at least the location is perhaps the most uniquer in the world. Overall, I love the project.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

Cliff said:


> I don't think so, they want to give the residents a piece of private beach.


o ok, well I think they should of outlined it with something nice and solid to give it a more professional look....thanks for answering.


----------



## Skybean

National Geographic said that the ocean currents are being redirected by the Palm. This is causing a deformity in the line of the beach on the mainland. Is there any solution to this problem besides regular refilling of sand on mainland beaches? 

I saw this shot and I couldn't stop myself from thinking that it looks like a....


----------



## Biakko

^^ soooo smart


----------



## western boy

amazing..


----------



## zee

Skybean said:


> National Geographic said that the ocean currents are being redirected by the Palm. This is causing a deformity in the line of the beach on the mainland. Is there any solution to this problem besides regular refilling of sand on mainland beaches?
> 
> I saw this shot and I couldn't stop myself from thinking that it looks like a....


vivid imagination


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ no doubt.


there will be no concrete outline since every villa has its private beach (which is not yet in place, it will come with the 55m $ landscape project).


----------



## tigermike

I do think the whole thing is quite amazing that they have managed to do it...bit I think it looks ugly.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

tigermike said:


> I do think the whole thing is quite amazing that they have managed to do it...bit I think it looks ugly.


At this moment it looks ugly, like I said it looks like a industrial zone, but that 55$ million landscaping project will fix things up for sure. :runaway:


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

If I had a lot of money and I could choose any place to buy a house it would be the palm jumeirah for sure.


----------



## pflo777

>



this is town and traffic planning from the 70`s.

Sorry to say, but dubai loves figurative, iconic designs, but the design qualtity of the final design is often behind current standarts.

I dont want to sound presumptious, but whats the quality behind that?
whats the quality behind a 10 lane road between symmetric hotel boxes?

Look at Luchao harbour city near shanghai, it has a much mor subtile way of dealing with these difficult town planning aspects as how to implement traffic capacity in a human road space, or how to prevent these huge flyovers and so on.

The place where this higway junction is, is in the end one of the most interesting places on the palm, but with these roads its completely destroyed.


----------



## malec

^^ Was thinking the exact same thing. The buildings just seem to be decorated commieblocks (although the ugliest ones on the left won't look like that). All the roads seem to be interchange type stuff so no slowing down of cars --> no chance for pedestrian activity.


----------



## six453

the green lights for emerald palace remind me of poseidon... it is so alienating! bad taste for color choice of lights!

agree that the highways divide the whole development into non-human spaces... this design reminds me of american interchanges... it wasnt a very good idea but to think that dubai in this new age would emulate a formula that didnt prove to be very people-centric and is instead very much about the cars and vehicles...

think about dashing to the next hotel dodging the 10 lane road! :-O


----------



## DocShergar

^^ @ pflo777. Personnally i dont think the left hand side of the picture is correct. I think the model is an old model . 

The left hand side as far as i know is shopping and not hotels. 
Also in some of the other pictures of the model the Trump Hotel is missing from the center of the trunk.

I hope this isnt the finished model of how it will be 'cos its not that inspiring!


----------



## six453

the waterway in the middle looks more like a huge drain / canal to me... where does it lead to? it doesnt lead to anywhere... the water wont flow as fluidly as in a river... it will definitely see floating trash stagnate at this canal's end junction ...


----------



## malec

^^ In some other plans it connectes back to the sea.


----------



## pflo777

if they would have putten the through traffic in a tunnel like enclosure and made the at grade roads therefore some 6 lanes smaller, you would have had a 6 lane road between the hotels-and this would be there only for local traffic, so it wouldnt be so highway like like now.

then move the hotels a bit more towards this road and you would have a beatyfull "champs-elysee" like boulevard.( or like "unter den linden" in berlin)
Replace the ridiuclous monorail with a tram that runs in the middle of the boulevard and viola--- you have a really nice arrangment.

Beach with beachfront-----Hotels and Shopping---Boulveard with cafes and tramway( tunnel for through traffic underenath----next Hotel row.....canel in the middel...and thten the whole thin mirrored
It would have been so easy.....

Edit: thats what i am talking about


----------



## AltinD

First of all, the models of the hotels on the left side are for ilustration pourposes only. Those Hotels are not yet designed and is up to the developer for the exact design.

The central canal, regardless what the model shows, it will CONNECT to the see on the right side, where it already takes a bend.

What in the hell is your problem with the intersection on the entrance of the island, how in the hell will the residents and visitors alike, access their vilas/apartments/hotels? :bash:

That is the only road access to a 2 miles long & 2 miles wide archipelagus. My worry and the other Dubai residents, is that it will not be enough and they should have already planned BIGGER with 2 more lanes in each directions.


----------



## pflo777

well, I dont want to put a bad mood in this thread.
Therfore its not about bashing that stuff, but about thinking how it would have been possbile to make it even better.

As i am from europe, we europeans tend to dislike these huge infrastructureal no-go-zones, and I am pretty sure, if a big european firm like mvrdv, gmp....had made the masterplan it would have looked different at that location
Btw, can somebody tell me which firm made the masterplan?
Its the same with Lake Shore Drive in Chicago.......Put a 10 lane road at the place, were the most beatyfull location in the whole city....
But as I said, its a cultural thing, I have no problem with it, if you like it.


----------



## vinouz

You're right. I guess burying 8 lines under the ground and leaving 4 (2x2) outside, for local connections, featuring bridges or traffic lights, would have been great, far more human, and as efficient.


----------



## shayan

Quote: 









Looks like the Kurhouse near The Hague.


----------



## DocShergar

vinouz said:


> You're right. I guess burying 8 lines under the ground and leaving 4 (2x2) outside, for local connections, featuring bridges or traffic lights, would have been great, far more human, and as efficient.


Great idea but the cost would have been astronomical.


----------



## dubaiflo

have a look at this:

http://rapidshare.de/files/22947195/NakheelCorpVidMay2006.avi.html

new nakheel video (may 2006) by alt tab.

shots:



Alt-Tab said:


> The shoreline buildings have a traditional Arabian design, they will look better up close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltTab





Alt-Tab said:


> Got the Nakheel package from DHL. It was a 3 min Nakheel corporate video with some footage of the Palm from this May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the video on rapidshare later..
> 
> AltTab


----------



## AltinD

pflo777 said:


> well, I dont want to put a bad mood in this thread.
> Therfore its not about bashing that stuff, but about thinking how it would have been possbile to make it even better.
> 
> As i am from europe, we europeans tend to dislike these huge infrastructureal no-go-zones, and I am pretty sure, if a big european firm like mvrdv, gmp....had made the masterplan it would have looked different at that location
> Btw, can somebody tell me which firm made the masterplan?
> Its the same with Lake Shore Drive in Chicago.......Put a 10 lane road at the place, were the most beatyfull location in the whole city....
> But as I said, its a cultural thing, I have no problem with it, if you like it.


I'm European myself, but what you and the other don't get (due to lack of knowledge on the project) is that the intersection is the ONLY access point to the island. It has nothing to do with "culture" and a European firm would have done just the same. 

Don't bring any Champs Elysee into discussion. You can access that boulevard from dosens of roads in all the directions, while this is IT, there is no other. 

Access to European cities from Highways is done with huge intersections too.


----------



## Al Encinas

Wow - really impressive!


----------



## Bluesence

It's quiteimpressing, although it's very crazy :eek2: It's not aesthetical seen from the space, it looks like a palm made by some 5 year old child.


----------



## philip

That Emerald Palace model looks so real, I though they were real buildings and not models. They even put headlights and taillights on the miniature cars, I am very impressed! I love staring at models, and this is one of the most impressive !

They have added so many buildings at the trunk, now it looks like a city within a city !


----------



## DocShergar

This has got to be the best render of how the island will look. Its got the Trump Hotel in the middle so this must be quite recent.

EXCELLENT!!! :eek2: :cheers:


----------



## malec

The emerald palace hotel looks great, hope they don't go with that green lighting though, it needs something natural looking light for nighttime.


----------



## six453

any other link for the video other than rapidshare? i can seem to access it


----------



## snail456

AltinD said:


> First of all, the models of the hotels on the left side are for ilustration pourposes only. Those Hotels are not yet designed and is up to the developer for the exact design.
> 
> The central canal, regardless what the model shows, it will CONNECT to the see on the right side, where it already takes a bend.
> 
> What in the hell is your problem with the intersection on the entrance of the island, how in the hell will the residents and visitors alike, access their vilas/apartments/hotels? :bash:
> 
> That is the only road access to a 2 miles long & 2 miles wide archipelagus. My worry and the other Dubai residents, is that it will not be enough and they should have already planned BIGGER with 2 more lanes in each directions.


Exactly. 10k-15k people per island and probably that amount again of people wanting to visit it just to look around each day (obviously some time after it's build...i dare say that they'll be a rush of people wanted it visit soon after completion) you need that much roadway. It may look unattractive but it's cost effective and it gets the job done. Problem will come when they need to expand it...if they ever build anything in place of the villas...because there's no where to put any more road apart from going skywards which would look worse.


----------



## Krazy

posted earlier in UAE forum



kano said:


> From Gowealthy website


----------



## DocShergar

Wow what a fantastic picture. 

Will look even better when the greenery starts going onto the island.


----------



## CrazyDave

I love this photo. Don't really know why each house has a pool, then they have their own beach. Probably more privacy, and fresh water.


----------



## Chad

My villa is almost done there!!!


----------



## FM 2258

CrazyDave said:


> I love this photo. Don't really know why each house has a pool, then they have their own beach. Probably more privacy, and fresh water.



That's so you can have a pool party.


----------



## snail456

I want the one with the golden globes on the top .

Also there doesn't seem to much in the way of beach for each villa...their almost sitting on the water. It might just be that view though.


----------



## DocShergar

asb63 said:


> ​


Looks like plenty of beach to me


----------



## dubaiflo

watch the nakheel corporate video posted on page 4, there is easily enough beach area...


----------



## montesky

Krazy said:


> posted earlier in UAE forum


Far too many houses!


----------



## skyperu34

great !!! that place looks inmense and with very nice houses !


----------



## snail456

montesky said:


> Far too many houses!


I think they had no choice to cram in as many houses as possible to make it cost effective.


----------



## dubaiflo

also, the main point is the houses are quite close together, but have a massive open space in front, where the beach is.

watch the latest nakheel coporate video to get an idea of this.


----------



## Darth Shemp

What is the boat size limit in there? It looks vey small running for big ones creating big waves.

Boat police for people speeding betwen fronds?


----------



## Forza Raalte

snail456 said:


> I think they had no choice to cram in as many houses as possible to make it cost effective.


Do they even care?


----------



## FM 2258

DocShergar said:


> Wow what a fantastic picture.
> 
> Will look even better when the greenery starts going onto the island.



I agree. Some trees and green grass where they can put it will make the place look even more amazing.


----------



## dubaiflo

Darth Shemp said:


> What is the boat size limit in there? It looks vey small running for big ones creating big waves.
> 
> Boat police for people speeding betwen fronds?


believe me this thing is so massive it almost every boat would be able to ship there.

did u watch the video?

in the photos everything looks quite small because u can't compare, but this island is 5 x 5.5km..


----------



## Open Road

It still confounds me that people bitch about how many houses are crammed together. Has anyone here EVER been to the west coast? LA, San Diego, San Francisco... mile after mile after mile of homes crammed shoulder to shoulder. Hell, at least these places look nice, and while close together, it's not like they share a wall. Too many kids from the 'burbs...


----------



## goschio

The houses are too close together.


----------



## germantower

Yes and that they call exclusive with 3- 4 m place between the sidewalls of a house.


----------



## DocShergar

germantower said:


> Yes and that they call exclusive with 3- 4 m place between the sidewalls of a house.


Hey, give me some money and the chance and i'd snap one up in a flash. It ain't no worse then most places in the world. By exclusive they mean the location i expect. And the location certainly is exclusive!!

Not many places in the world where every house on the estate has got it's own beach!! 
Now that's exclusive!


----------



## dubaiflo

germantower said:


> Yes and that they call exclusive with 3- 4 m place between the sidewalls of a house.



again, watch the video, there is MUCH more space.

this thing is massive, the houses are really big, that is why it looks so dense.


----------



## germantower

dubaiflo said:


> again, watch the video, there is MUCH more space.
> 
> this thing is massive, the houses are really big, that is why it looks so dense.


where can I find this video????


----------



## dubaiflo

http://rapidshare.de/files/22947195/NakheelCorpVidMay2006.avi.html

look at the people and cars/trucks here: http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/374/110le.jpg


----------



## ToNiK

Thx for the Link................


----------



## SpaceScraper

In the United States we refer to large houses crowded together as McMansions. This is not a complement. Economics dictate this reality. If the developers were smart, they would have allowed for some flexibility. They could have made more money by selling the lots separtely with building guidlines and restricitons. Some persons would have gladly paid a premium to buy adjacent lots for more room. These full-size mansions would have increased the value of adjacent lots.


----------



## AltinD

^^ That was not a option and would have slowed down the entire project and depreciated the value of the houses. 

Local population was NOT the target market for the project.


----------



## Krazy

posted earlier today



Bullish on Dubai said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think the 'palm tree' in the photo is artificial and is a diguised radio mast. There's one very similar opposite the entrance to the Burj Al Arab/Wild Wadi.
> 
> I think Frond C is one of those that Nakheel is pretty confident about handing over in December but I agree, there's still a ton of work to do.
> 
> Here are the remaining photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Foyer (study) seen from the beach side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Foyer (2) showing extra floor from the beach side.


----------



## dubaiflo

new pics by *IMRE*

Kerzner's Atlantis Hotel in the middle of the crescent:



Imre said:


> 2 more pictures:


random updates on Villas and Shoreline apts:



Imre said:


> more pic here:
> 
> http://dubaionline.mconet.biz/index.php?action=pictures&cid=188&lsid=10584





Imre said:


> 23/07/2006


----------



## ahmedjam

WOW PALM, I think the houses well finishes in within than 3 weeks and ready to live in


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah some houses will be ready for handover 4th Q 2006 (remember infrastructure etc must be in place also), but some might take until 2007 also.

Shoreline apts will be ready for handover in 2006 also.


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN

This is very impressive!

However, I do find that the "beachhouses" are way too close to eachother.

Peter K


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ well it is all about money... 

on the other hand they were freakin cheap when launched..


----------



## DocShergar

How is the tunnel from palm to cresent going? Is it finished and sunk yet?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ it might be finished but they won't remove it since it will be used for construction traffic to the crescent as i said before in UAE thread.

anyway:

Dubai's Atlantis takes shape on Palm Jumeirah

By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter












Dubai: Dubai's $1.5 billion answer to the legendary lost city of Atlantis is emerging from the depths of the Arabian Gulf, slowly but surely taking shape on the sands of the Palm Jumeirah.

Seven months since work began on the ocean-themed resort, the first phase of the project is showing signs of life with approximately 14 per cent of construction work complete.

Sixteen tower cranes are in place, the project's 2,000 piles and associated foundation works have been completed and the concrete superstructure of the main Royal Tower Hotel and Entertainment Village is rising from the sand. The concrete structure for the huge Ambassador Tank lagoon has also been built.

During peak construction time, nearly 6,500 labourers will be at work on the site.

"What is really coming to light now is that the structure is taking shape and visibly rising," said Jim Boocher, president of project developer Kerzner Development. "When we open, visitors will be awed by what they see."

The Dubai development is the second Atlantis project launched by Kerzner International Limited and is a 50:50 joint venture with Istithmar PJSC, a subsidiary of Dubai Government's Port, Customs and Free Zone Corporation.

It follows the 2,317-room-hotel and water-park built on Paradise Island in The Bahamas. 

When the first phase of the Dubai resort is completed in late 2008, it will be home to 65,000 marine animals and 1,539 hotel guests. It will also feature an underwater maze, 42 acres of water parks and a series of luxury shops and convention facilities.

Developers will then decide how to progress with phases two and three of the project, with condominiums and apartments, added hotels and an expanded water-park all possibilities.

Boocher said the main challenges are logistical. The firm is using a million cubic metres of imported fill to build up the land to a maximum of 12 metres above sea level. Most of the material is being sourced locally, while steel is being shipped from Turkey.


----------



## zee

6500 workers???

OMG that is a hell of a lot of slave labour


----------



## Jakob

The houses are so close to eachother! Who in hell wants to live there? I don't like it if my neighboors can see the inside of my house... But the project is amazing though! ,)


----------



## SA BOY

Jakob said:


> The houses are so close to eachother! Who in hell wants to live there? Like 4000 people who paid millions of dollars to do so
> 
> I don't like it if my neighboors can see the inside of my house... What like in Europe?
> 
> 
> But the project is amazing though! ,)


 deffinatly a unique project. I was out on the palm a few days ago and the scale is actually massive, it is much bigger than the pictures show


----------



## WhiteMagick

I loved that mosque like arabian style house on one of the pics very very Arabian like. Gj!


----------



## germantower

No I have absolutely no idea!it looks like they are landscaping some new land on the crescent!


----------



## dubaiflo

yes germantower is right, this is what i mean.


----------



## germantower

No clue what it is????????????????A big question mark!


----------



## CrazyDave

Stephan23 said:


> Space picture 12.08.2006


 What is that Island they are building infront of the Ports??? The rectangle shaped Island.


----------



## Faisal

CrazyDave said:


> What is that Island they are building infront of the Ports??? The rectangle shaped Island.


I think it's Palm Jabal Ali


----------



## AltinD

^^ NO. That's Jebel Ali Port expansion.


----------



## lbjeffries

Two questions

1) How much is thing costing?

2) From the pictures I have seen, it seems like there is always a lot of haze in Dubai. Is always like that? Is it from pollution?


----------



## AltinD

^^ 2. It is sand, blown up by the winds and stuck up in humid (mid)air.


----------



## lbjeffries

AltinD said:


> ^^ 2. It is sand, blown up by the winds and stuck up in humid (mid)air.



Ahhh. Thank you


----------



## Krazy

nezzybaby said:


> ^well if its the one on the left, then its the new underground link to the crescent


You are right. There was a press release about this a while back.


----------



## Jose Luis

any updates?


----------



## european

Alt-Tab said:


> View from beach at Madinat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltTab



Thats the best update I could find.


----------



## Very Controversial

Nice project. But even without these projects, Dubai will still be a very attractive place.


----------



## european

^^Very well said.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Sure it would; I thought so even when I first came in late 1999.


----------



## ZZ-II

nice pics


----------



## Stephan23

*By Slugbelch (SSP)*

Oct. 2:








      

Yesterday (Oct. 6):








_szalontaifamilly_


----------



## ZZ-II

wonderful shots, are there anywhere updates from the Palm Jebel ali?


----------



## Alle

When is the handover scheduled, November? It wont be nearly finished. A lot of greenery to do for example.

looks good though btw, awesome to see it shaping up. When u look at the bridge at the frond u see how big it actually is.

have they started to build the Trump International Hotel and Tower?


----------



## ccjr

Updates from atlantisthepalm.com


----------



## Imre

28/10/2006


----------



## FM 2258

^^

Thanks for the pictures *Imre*


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

^^WOW those residentials are amazing....


----------



## CrazyDave

This whole project will be Amazing when done. :lock:


----------



## Stephan23




----------



## montesky

Maybe they should change facade color, it looks so sandy, and with a surroundings like this, it is really to much


----------



## mannix_10

Are those pics taken from the Burj Stephen23? Looks like the view I had when I stayed there


----------



## CrazyDave

montesky said:


> Maybe they should change facade color, it looks so sandy, and with a surroundings like this, it is really to much


 They are going to add in lots of green! Palm tree's, grass and all types of Vegetation. It's going to look great when they finish. :banana:


----------



## dubaiflo

posted by *What?*





























PJA:


----------



## megatower

WOW, Great pic's


----------



## DocShergar

Gotta say, the first 2 are pretty amazing and very recent also.
First time i've seen the underpass in the middle of the trunk
:cheers:


----------



## paul.c.martens

Thanks for the JA pics -- great job, very great job.


----------



## zee

AMAZING


----------



## Dr Homophobe

Amazing. Are they going to restrict traffic to the neighborhoods once a lot of the work is completed? are they going to be gated communities?


----------



## IlEstAndré

I want a mansion on one of the islands


----------



## Edwin_kok86

It indeed is quite amazing. But i think it would be even more amazing if they had done the old design woth a lot less homes. Now they are so close to eachother and a lot of them are the same as you can see on the pictures above. But still it is marvelous design.


----------



## Dr Homophobe

Edwin_kok86 said:


> Now they are so close to eachother and a lot of them are the same as you can see on the pictures above. But still it is marvelous design.


They look close to each other because you are seeing them from a distance. They are not spaced any differently than your average neighborhood although since these are mansions they should have a lot more space. They are separated like homes instead of the million dollar mansions they are.


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008

Wonderful. Palm Jumeirah the first project of the Palms projects, great it seems like is almost finish, but the reality is that some parts are almost finish others are started to be build.


----------



## jhae

guys just a question WHATS THAT ON THE TOP of the tip frong???
are they going to remove that?? ehhe looks akward...


----------



## Stephan23

Jebel Ali Palm: Original size with more detail:


other side:









:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DocShergar

jhae said:


> guys just a question WHATS THAT ON THE TOP of the tip frong???
> are they going to remove that?? ehhe looks akward...


I assume you are talking about the area of sand that joins the trunk to the cresent.
That is where the tunnel runs joining the 2. The tunnel is finished but the land will stay for a while to allow better access to the cresent while a lot of the building work is done and will be removed later.


----------



## Puntagorda

How idyllic...


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ c'mon that is nonsense. have u ever seen close ups od these massive villas? 
they are fairly well spaced.


----------



## JWvW

very cool but indeed real shame that they're so packed together, isn't worth the price if you ask me... i mean of course there is reasonable space in between the houses....yeah for a house of 300 to 400 grand, but for more than a million?? no way. unless you're talking about old townhouses in old city centers, but these are supposed to be beach villas.


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008

I like the highway they built in the Palma Jumeirah.


----------



## Skid-Mark

Yeah, definetely too many houses, they could've lost every other property and had a nice strech of beach each, not enough privacy.


----------



## crazyeight

Yep, it does not look very attractive with all the villas so close together.


----------



## DG

^^ agree


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ from the ground, it does. no doubt.


----------



## wiki

DUBAI ITS JUST SO AMAZING, THAT I THINK THEY NEED TO SEPARATE THAT CITY FROM THE WORLD, BECAUSE NOTHING COMPARES TO THAT MEGACITY


----------



## jhae

DocShergar said:


> I assume you are talking about the area of sand that joins the trunk to the cresent.
> That is where the tunnel runs joining the 2. The tunnel is finished but the land will stay for a while to allow better access to the cresent while a lot of the building work is done and will be removed later.


yep you got it.. thx for the info..


----------



## hariskec

*Another Hotel on the Palm Jumeirah*

W Taps Into "Eighth Wonder" With W Dubai-The Palm
In its continued demand to select only the best in world class destinations around the globe, W Hotels Worldwide announced today plans for a new hotel on The Palm Jumeirah in Dubai. Scheduled to open in late 2009, W Dubai-The Palm is W's second hotel in Dubai and the third hotel in the Middle East following W Dubai-Festival City and W Doha. 

http://www6.lexisnexis.com/publisher/EndUser?Action=UserDisplayFullDocument&orgId=616&topicId=12552&docId=l:544496189&start=2


----------



## Imre

05 Dec 2006

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## eng_kheffa

amazing !!!


----------



## Imre

I have got some very nice pictures from Nakheel , I wanted to post earlier but I had internet problems


----------



## Emir of Ketir

Hi, Thanks for the great update. The pictures give the impression that the tunnel is above sea level, was that meant to happen??


----------



## bertiboy

waaauw!! thanks for sharing this pictures! These are sooo amazing! What a luxury!! incredible :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Sinful Moon Octopus

Nice homes, no doubt... But this project disgusts me. uke:


----------



## drmadham

Sinful Moon Octopus said:


> Nice homes, no doubt... But this project disgusts me. uke:


why disgust?


----------



## BoNduRanT

AMAZING! kay:


----------



## Bluesence

Threehundred said:


> -Both cities are blessed for their location in the world.


blessed??!


----------



## megatower

^^ yes Dubai does have casinos


----------



## Alle

Threehundred said:


> AltinD: Doesn't matter if you make this an adult site. There are retards of any age. .


Totally agree, countless times i have seen adults behaving worse than many children when it comes to being capable of taking part of a discussion. You shouldnt make any definitive judgements just by age .

Megatower:

Does it really? :S


----------



## megatower

^^ why are you asking me


----------



## Alle

You said yes, but i doubt it  At least i doubt they have any "official" casinos.


----------



## mdiederi

megatower said:


> ^^ yes Dubai does have casinos


Dubai adheres to the Muslim ban on gambling and there are no casinos in Dubai.


----------



## megatower

^^ there will be casinos in Dubai later on tho. in 1 of the Dubai mega projects talk about a bunch of casinos that might being built there


----------



## mdiederi

JeanGrande said:


> Did they solve the problem with their algae? On the pictures posted earlier there are still large greenish areas left. They better solve this problem before move in date or nobody 'd like to live there (next to stinky water) . hno:


Looks like the water doesn't flow through there very good and might get stale. Do they have a plan so the water will circulate?


----------



## soup or man

Bluesence said:


> blessed??!


Did I stutter?

Dubai sits in a vast desert near the Persian Gulf. Vegas sits in the Mojave desert surrounded by towering mountains. In terms of enviorments, both are blessed to be near such natural (and in Dubai's case artificial) wonders.


----------



## pakboy

i think this palm island is over rated.

you can only notice its a palm if you fly over it, but normaly it just looks like a posh rich community and you dnt even recognize you are standing on a man made palm shaped island when your on it.


----------



## Harkeb

seeing those pictures so close up...it's mind blowing how HUGE the project is! 
Water circulation is definitely going to be a major problem. The Palm might become a huge, smelly swamp. What about the sewerage system, and what the impact will these developments have on the marine life?


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^ I doubt it will turn into a smelly swamp. The reclamation of this island has been done for over a year. Water doesn't take very long to become stagnant. If water is not circulating properly, it becomes foul in a matter of weeks, not years. If it isn't swampy by now, how would it become later? Also, the "green" parts of the water in question, if I understand which ones you are talking about, are not patches of algae, but just shallow water. If you notice you will see that water of the same color also exists outside of the island in the open sea.


----------



## AltinD

Dubai sea water is indeed green.


----------



## malec

They cut three holes in the crescent to help waterflow I think


----------



## Edwin_kok86

^^ You are completly right. I saw some models on the National Geographic. The original design was with a completly closed surrounding. But they found out that the water didn'r refresh enough so they redesigned it a bit.


----------



## FM 2258

I have a feeling that all the potential technical problems we're talking about here would have been thought out and fixed way before this project has started. That "green" water looks like the water you see as you approach a beach on a natural island you'd see in the Caribbean or Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Jose Luis

SIMPLY MIND BLOWING SITE!


----------



## dubaiflo

let me quote dennis who once said " some people have the shit coming out of various holes in the bodies" 

that vegas comparision is just :rofl:

and there will never be (official) casions in Dubai. and yes they cut holes in the crescent to make the tide allow more water circulation between the fronds. u can see the different angles in which the gaps have been put in, that was due to the waterflow around the palm.


----------



## what?

IMG]http://i13.tinypic.com/4ddmudu.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mosaic

OMG!!!!! I am jaw-dropping, really impressive.


----------



## ZZ-II

holy shit, thank you so much for the pic!!


----------



## Wilq

I love the palms, but it's too much dense. Buildings there are very similar to each other


----------



## eng_kheffa

very nice.........& huge


----------



## Alle

I guess they may need to "clean up" the algaes from time to time, if it is algaes. We will just have to wait and see. If its a problem the developers know about it and will probably know what it takes to fix it.


----------



## searching

what a wonder!

nice pic. thanks


----------



## eng_kheffa

they called it the 8th wonder of the world 

but i think dubai has what is more great than making a palm shaped island


----------



## Woolie

This is pretty amazing. However, you probably need to put down a load of money, only to have all your neighbors being able to look inside your house, they're so close together.


----------



## wearethefuture

Way to close together! What a wasted oppurtunity, even on the palm they're squeezing as many buildings in on a tiny plot. Still an interesting project although it's not turning out to be anywhere near as exciting or impressive as i had hoped.


----------



## JoshYent

i love it!


----------



## potipoti

I wish I have money to buy a house there :lol:


----------



## luv2bebrown

line the streets with date palm trees and it will be gold! right now looks little too much like al ghusais area in island form


----------



## Krazy




----------



## grymes56

i can't help but notice the large amount of english that is posted on signs and advertisements in Dubai....I have even seen some advertisements entirely in English, with no Arabic at all. Anyone know how many people in Dubai speak English as a second language?


----------



## Tom_Green

grymes56 said:


> i can't help but notice the large amount of english that is posted on signs and advertisements in Dubai....I have even seen some advertisements entirely in English, with no Arabic at all. Anyone know how many people in Dubai speak English as a second language?


I made the experience that more people can speak Englisch in Dubai than in Hong Kong.


----------



## SkyLerm

OMG what a pictures. In Dubai they're trying to be god.


----------



## Genç

Tom_Green said:


> I made the experience that more people can speak Englisch in Dubai than in Hong Kong.


Yep, I made the same observation. Pretty much everybody in Dubai speaks a high standard of English, so it's not surprising to see the signs in 50/50.


----------



## Krazy

more ppl speak english in dubai than arabic


----------



## FREKI

Looks great as always.. but the yellow colour is a bit .. hmm... boring imo...


----------



## Zaki

Ya i really don't like the yellow. They could have mixed it up a bit instead of making the same towers over and over again. Gives it a pretty commie block look.


----------



## DocShergar

I think once the Greenery and shrubs are added the yellow will look excellent!


----------



## volare

lets, hope and wait how this project turns out


----------



## SpaceScraper

Krazy said:


> Thanks for the photos Krazy! The effort is much appreciated, though I must admit I am disapointed by what I see.
> 
> I do not know how the builders could make the entry to Palm Jumeirah more monotonous - sand colored buildings with similar architecture on a sand bar. If someone said it was a low-income housing project, I would believe them.
> 
> So much money, so little creativity. I hope Mediera and Jebel Ali are more interesting to the eye.


----------



## Locke

The scale of the project can really be appreciated when viewed at ground level like that. We are so used to seeing aerial shots that you forget this thing is enormous, I mean that is all reclaimed land at the end of the day!

I think at the moment it looks a bit monotone but that will change once the greenery and alike goes in and construction wraps up.


----------



## Jamandell (d69)

Seeing that pic above...the Palm looks a lot more...bumpy...than I originally thought.

Was that intended?


----------



## dubaiflo

SpaceScraper said:


> Krazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos Krazy! The effort is much appreciated, though I must admit I am disapointed by what I see.
> 
> I do not know how the builders could make the entry to Palm Jumeirah more monotonous - sand colored building with similar architecture on a sand bar. If someone said it was a low-income housing project, I would believe them.
> 
> So much money, so little creativity. I hope Mediera and Jebel Ali are more interesting to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> This is only the entrance to the residential part of the Shoreline apartments.
Click to expand...


----------



## philvia

looks like they used the same house designs over and over... from those updates posted, there's like 5 of the exact same house right beside each other.. it's a cool project and all but i don't like it


----------



## fahed

Krazy said:


> more ppl speak english in dubai than arabic


Yup.


----------



## megatower

^^ never new that, you learn something new everyday


----------



## DocShergar

From B Mcmorrow 02/01/07


----------



## Leeigh

they better start plantin some trees on the beaches...they look to stark, bare naked! The houses look really neat and grand...but way too close together! again...landscape!!!


----------



## soup or man

DocShergar said:


> From B Mcmorrow 02/01/07


When and why did they add this part?


----------



## Cristovão471

Those sand coloured buildings are really bland and ugly. I like diversity, not that boring crap.


----------



## SA BOY

Threehundred said:


> When and why did they add this part?


 This is the tunnel linking the outer front with the trunk. It was created by sinking sheet pilling and creatting a coffer dam them backfilling with sand and working in the dry. Its now complete and the sand is being removed to allow the water over the top of the tunnel and hense the completin of the tunnel


----------



## Stephan23

02.01.2007
























































By Brian McMorrow


----------



## paul.c.martens

Nice update.


----------



## Krazy

Jan 2007 issue of National Geographic


----------



## paul.c.martens

^^ 

Is that magazine for subscribers only or is it available on news stands?

Excerpt


----------



## Arvin

paul.c.martens said:


> Is that magazine for subscribers only or is it available on news stands?


In Holland, it's available in the shops. More:


----------



## Krazy

the national geographic article is universal.. check out their website

http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0701/feature3/learn.html


----------



## Genç

^ thanks Krazy - i'll be sure to check that out asap. looks like there are some awesome photographs in there...!


----------



## TowerPower

Is that the US version of the magazine? I don't remember it being a cover story here.


----------



## TowerPower

Is that the US edition? I don't remember it being a cover story in the US. They had some pic of a rainforest instead and only a few pages on Dubai.


----------



## Karlosb

No - I subscribe to the magazine and received this copy in the post


----------



## RandySavage

^^ The Dubai article is the same as in the U.S. Jan. 2007 issue (available on newstands now but with the Amazon cover). National Geographic cover photos often vary by region.


----------



## matt_sbs

how awesome if that round-a-bout over the freeway, thats crazy


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ it will be destroyed and replaced by an even bigger interchange to serve DIFC; burj Dubai and especially Business Bay. this also includes a double decker road passing burj dubai complex.


----------



## Krazy




----------



## I-275westcoastfl

>


Living there would be cool!!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

i dont care wht anyone says, the palm is the place to live jus imagine livin in one of the villas on the ends of the fronds, you'll see the view of the hotels on the crescent, the views of dubai marina, SZR and the Burj Dubai, Trump Tower on the trunk, Burj Al Arab, Al burj and the surrounding towers of dubal waterfront ugh it'll be simply amazin despite wht critics say!


----------



## DocShergar

Great Pictures! I feel pissed looking at the 2nd pic :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

can't wait to see the palm with a lot green


----------



## culiacanboy

perdon por no hablar ingles...

pero no hay un ecosistema en la costa o en el mar, el cual se aya destruido con esto????


----------



## dettol

Hey guys, please pardon the spanish but im simply going to respond to our friends question about the affects on the ecosystem 


Es buena pregunta culiacanboy. 

El gobierno de Dubai junto con las compañías encargadas de la construccion del Palm Jumeirah ha invertido mucho dinero y tiempo en el analisis e impacto en la flora y fauna de la area afectada. Los ultimos resultados sorprendentemente han demostrado que hay mas ahora que antes que la reclamacion empesara. Esto se cree es debido a mas costa y mas albergue para los seres vivientes de la costa de Dubai.

Interesante no? Espero que eso responda a tu pregunta, si tienes mas simplemente mandame un mensaje personal.


----------



## johnz88

the only thing that i dont like about the villas there is how they are so packed in together, they should have spread them out more, made them a little more private but other than that it is still cool


----------



## xAKxRUSx

See, I would like to live there (or have a summer house there) if only they were farther apart... much much much farther apart. I figure with the money I am *theoretically* paying, I can get some distance from the neighbor.


----------



## Locke

xAKxRUSx said:


> See, I would like to live there (or have a summer house there) if only they were farther apart... much much much farther apart. I figure with the money I am *theoretically* paying, I can get some distance from the neighbor.


Yes but that money you are paying has to cover the fact your house is being built in the middle of the ocean. I mean there are some minor costs associated with that


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Well I understand the economics of this pretty well.

Just personal preference. Maybe they should have a couple "leaves" that have large distances between houses, for those that are willing to pay. But then again, there might not be that many of them.


----------



## connected_

johnz88 said:


> the only thing that i dont like about the villas there is how they are so packed in together


The only thing that I don't like about the villas is that people will have neighbours with the exact same house. Couldn't they offer more options? Or maybe even allow people to have their homes designed by private architects?


----------



## Flyduck

It looks good but I wouldn't want to live there even if they give me money!
Ok you live in a villa with a view over the ocean but you are still in the middle of the desert !!


----------



## kuikentje

You are crazy!


----------



## qatari 4 ever

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## HairDoctore

...sick... i want to see fucking testicles


----------



## DocShergar

^^ Theres away onehno:


----------



## dubaiflo

xAKxRUSx said:


> See, I would like to live there (or have a summer house there) if only they were farther apart... much much much farther apart. I figure with the money I am *theoretically* paying, I can get some distance from the neighbor.


those villas were sold for some 700.000 $ for the small ones to 1.200.000 $ for the big ones. (average)

so that was surely not too much considering those are 5-7 bedrooms with 5000 and 7000 sqft living space respectively. all that with private beach.


----------



## nezzybaby

^yeah its about enough to get you 2 bedrooms in a terraced flat in london... no beach, neighbours above and below as well as next door, and no garden. Boy these people are being ripped off!! (for those without a sense of humour that last comment was sarcasm, the rest was deadly accurate).

In fact i struggle to think of many city housing estates where you have space between you and your neighbours, can somebody please post the pictures of houses in a big city which arent this close?? (and we're working on the $1000000 figure)


----------



## dubaiflo

true, good point, i would still have preferred to have 30 houses less on each frond and houses for 2m $... but then this was a risk when the Palm was launched, buyers reaction was not sure in 2002.


and remember close ups of this place from street level (we have some) it is massive in fact.
anyway


----------



## megatower

posted by * HairDoctore 
*...sick... i want to see fucking testicles

:weird:


----------



## madeinttown

One question, where will the school be? and other essential buildings like that...? i know most of these places will be used for just vacations, but im sure there will be enough who live there. and im curious, anyone know if these are in the design anywhere?

being that its dubai though, i could see them just building a 1km tall tower that can aim a hose and put out a fire anywhere in the city :lol:


----------



## the Monkey's Uncle

IMO, this thing is absolutely hideous. Rows and rows of overbuilt, bland mansions. No variation whatsoever, even in colour. It's a great concept to begin with, but it would be way better if they hadn't cheaped out and made every house clones of the other one like a suburb in Texas.


----------



## zerokarma

HairDoctore said:


> ...sick... i want to see fucking testicles


LOL


----------



## some_stupid_nut

dubaiflo said:


> those villas were sold for some 700.000 $ for the small ones to 1.200.000 $ for the big ones. (average)
> 
> so that was surely not too much considering those are 5-7 bedrooms with 5000 and 7000 sqft living space respectively. all that with private beach.


Wish my family had the extra cash to buy one!

The townhouses near me are $700,000s! For this you get sooo much more!


----------



## rilham2new

DUBAI ohhh DUBAI, i want to visit u sometimes..... If I have enough money btw.. Ha ha.


----------



## dubaiflo

some_stupid_nut said:


> Wish my family had the extra cash to buy one!
> 
> The townhouses near me are $700,000s! For this you get sooo much more!




well there is some 100% + premium on them now


----------



## Leeigh

just curious...who gonna live in them? I think there is a massive over supply of residentials in Dubai (read somewhere) and most people can't really afford it (people that migrate to Dubai)...Dubai's population is like what...a lil over 2 mill? It takes time for people to flock in and does Dubai have enough supply of employments (other than constructions) to bring people in? Please enlighten me..thx


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ all u heard is totally wrong.

it is exaclty the other way round.

the demand is much higher than the current supply of homes.

this is why all the massive projects are being built and it applies for residential, office and hotel.

rents have increased dramatically every year which is why people couldn't afford to stay in Dubai.

a 15% rents cap has been approved by the govt due to this last year, for example.

the population is in the 1.3 to 1.5m range most likely...


----------



## Dallas star

The building all look the same, and bland I hope once people move in that will change!


----------



## Airo

I'm absolutely speechless when I saw this building complexmg: This whole forum seems to be really interesting and well organized. Keep up the good work everyone. =)


----------



## smussuw

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SBrgdzk4FD0

^^ great video


----------



## xiaoluis

^^ Yeap...


----------



## Middle-Island

Leeigh said:


> they better start plantin some trees on the beaches...they look to stark, bare naked! The houses look really neat and grand...but way too close together! again...landscape!!!


I agree. High density McMansions have to be the most boring concept, in my opinion.


----------



## dettol

Its not a mobilephone signal disguised as a tree, its a mobilephone antenna IN a tree. This is both hilarious and very cool. Excellent ideas like these are what make Dubai so fascinating. I doubt this is the first city this idea is applied but its great they are using it here.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Courtesy of "Bullish on Dubai"


Bullish on Dubai said:


> I'm re-posting the images I sent yesterday because there was some issue with the sizing. Looks like I've now got that under control, so will be adding another 20 or so new ones. The first ones here include the interior of the Grand Foyer, Arabic design, with the extra floor. You can see the room on the third floor (but not the attached bathroom etc.) in the last photo.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Courtesy of "Bullish on Dubai"



Bullish on Dubai said:


> The next set..... The last 4 shots are of an Atrium Entry II (5 bed).


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Courtesy of "Bullish on Dubai"



Bullish on Dubai said:


> Last set. The first


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Courtesy of "Bullish on Dubai"



Bullish on Dubai said:


> Last set. The first 8 photos are of the Atrium Entry II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised how far apart these villas are. Of course, there's still not enough space for buffalo to roam, but it certainly looks a great deal better than when everything was just concrete.
> 
> Admittedly both villas were largelg de-snagged, there were no obvious horrors. On the contrary, the finishing was of a pretty high standard - certainly far better than I was expecting. Overall, very exciting and definitely one in the eye for all the critics out there.


----------



## Alle

Many villas look very much the same but that also makes the overall appereance look so clean aesthetically. Altough i dont think all should be the same there could be restrictions so that they fit to the overall look.


----------



## FM 2258

The addition of bushes, grass and trees make a huge difference. Very nice.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ i agree i love the landscaping.

Nakheel seems to go the right way with this one.

you can also see how spacious it actually is now from ground level.


----------



## Goss

xAKxRUSx said:


> No, I wouldn't want to live there... too much like suburbia. Yes, its on a beach... but way too much like suburbia.
> 
> *shudder*


Isnt that the idea-one minute your in Surburbia with your own private beach-walk hundred yards around the corner and your in a buzzing metropolis staight out of a star-wars movie!
Couldnt think of a better place to live


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

^^ agree Goss the palm is great; the fronds are somewhat dense, but landscaping is taking care of that as u can see in the great pictures, the density kinda reminds me of an italian village, now i know nothing compares to the old world craftmanship of italy, but the density is reminiscent of a beautiful village except here on the palm its avillage full of beachfront mansions, surrounded by skyscrapers that George Jetson would feel at home in lol. 2011 the palm will be so busy, construction will be done and it will be alot more green(landscaped), it will by second to none, well maybe to the other palms and 'the world' lol.:banana:


----------



## CrazyDave

When you look at those pictures; while keeping in mind that only 5 years ago. Not any of that land even existed. This project is an amazing accomplishment. With the palm tree's, grass, and soon beautiful women tanning on all that beach front. What a place to live this will be. :cheers:


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Goss said:


> Isnt that the idea-one minute your in Surburbia with your own private beach-walk hundred yards around the corner and your in a buzzing metropolis staight out of a star-wars movie!
> Couldnt think of a better place to live


Well personally I would like to live _in_ the city. And then have a private summer home or something. 

We just have different lifestyles... is all. Or preferences. or whatever.


----------



## Guest

And this is why *EVERY* country in the World should have a Minister of Style hno: 

Great pictures by the way - thanks for sharing.


----------



## AltinD

^^ There are dosens of different cultures in this planet, each of them, developed in conjuction with specific places, historical events and adaptation to the local enviroment, therefore being unique to the place and ... different form one another. 

Since you seams to lack the capacity and will to understand that, so (sorry to say that but) your opinion doesn't have much weight.

Cheers mate.


----------



## skyperu34

OMG !!! Updates inside the project, inside every each home !!! Really beautiful and great job as always !!!


----------



## malec

Those pictures are amazing!!


----------



## TroyBoy

Looks good with the trees, but some pics conferme that a lot of the houses are really close together.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

my favorite home on the palm, Signature Villa


----------



## mookieflookie

Wow!!!!!!!

What a project! This is simply unbelievable.

My jaw is dropping like a rock! Incredible progress. It's like Sim City, really!!

This has to be one of the most incredible construction projects the world has ever seen, especially when you consider the time within which it has been largely completed.


----------



## Imre

Press Release
Trunk masterplan unveiled for The Palm Jumeirah

February 1, 2007

Nakheel, the UAE’s leading developer, has unveiled a revised design for the trunk of The Palm Jumeirah masterplan incorporating the major waterfront leisure facilities, including marinas, beachfront hotels and shoreline clubhouses, that have been announced since the original concept design was revealed in 2001.

In order to achieve a better balance between waterfront leisure and recreational facilities and also provide valuable community space for residents, a landscaped park will now become the focal point at the centre of the trunk. 

The 7.8 hectare park will include a wide range of facilities including a large water element with pools and fountains being key features. The park will also be an experiential feature, creating attractive, useable space. Residents will not only have beautiful park side views, but also the opportunity to enjoy the space physically.

The new design will enhance the community of the trunk as one continuous destination, as opposed to a number of separate, disconnected developments. Residents will be able to walk from their apartment to anywhere on the trunk – from the clubhouses to retail at The Golden Mile, and from hotels on the trunk to the luxury retail centre.

Chris O’Donnell, Nakheel Chief Executive, said: “In evolving The Palm Jumeirah into one of the world’s premier resorts for living, tourism and leisure we are constantly looking at ways to add to the amenity of life on the island. The new park will be an experiential feature, creating beautifully landscaped areas and a lively space for residents to engage, play and relax whether that’s a leisurely stroll through the park or a picnic with the family.”


----------



## delores

hehe..


----------



## FM 2258

delores said:


> the island is impressive, But I've yet to see a building of any real quality here, Everything seems to be painted concrete with stick on arabic details and domes and pvu windows that look rather cheap and tacky. Its hardly anything special, I think though the landscaping will hide most of this nastiness and will look great from an arial shot! I wonder how all the cars will cope on an island in the sea? I hope they have good warrantys for rust.


I like the houses but it does look like something is missing....houses with brick facades. It would be nice if they threw in some houses with brick, cobblestone and wooden facades.


----------



## El Huarache for Real

FM 2258 said:


> I like the houses but it does look like something is missing....houses with brick facades. It would be nice if they threw in some houses with brick, cobblestone and wooden facades.


Houses with brick facades are very ugly. Maybe you don`t know, but only in cold countries there are a lot of ugly houses with brick facades. (i don`t know why, i think it is bause the rain and the snow). 

In countries where there is not a lot of fucking rain and snow, houses don`t need the brick facades. 

The wood is for isolation (cold). But you need marble floors in a hot country. :cheers:


----------



## El Huarache for Real

connected_ said:


> I'm sorry but these houses absolutely suck. If I paid that much, I would not want to see my neighbour with the exact same house painted in the exact same pallettes with a pool and landscaping resembling mine. Not to mention they look like they were designed in the 70's by flamboyant "architects". And that white "ultra modern" villa is probably the worst of the lot. Is this meant to look like the fake town Jim Carrey's character grew up in on The Truman Show? If that's what they were going for, then they definitely succeeded.
> 
> To the Dubai fanatics: bash me all you want. They're just words after all.


Well, everything is about perception, and perception is very subjective. I think those houses are very nice, they are not great but they are nice.


I always have thinked that Australia is a vey boring country with the same buildings you can find in the US (a fake copy of US).But all those kangaroos are the only thing that makes your country a litle bit interesting. Bash me all you want, but they are just words after all.:lol:


----------



## AltinD

NARROW MINDED ... enough said


----------



## connected_

AltinD said:


> NARROW MINDED ... enough said


Umm how does it make me narrow minded for not liking the way The Palm has turned out? If you didn't like Sydney, would that make you narrow minded? Of course not. It's just that when I first heard about The Palm, I was in awe for weeks thinking about how crazy it is to reclaim land from under the sea on such a large scale. Now when I see the way things have turned out... I'm just not impressed. I'm sorry if that doesn't meet your standards, but that's just how I feel.


----------



## AltinD

^^ It was mostly directed to delores.


----------



## cp1

I have to say iam quite impressed how this project eventually turned out. Atleast their is some variation between house designs. I would def purchase a house their.


----------



## dubaiflo

connected_ said:


> If I paid that much



you know how much those house cost in the first place? 

u won't even get a London one bedroom for this money..


----------



## El Huarache for Real

How much does these palm houses cost right now and H. M. 1 year ago?

Nobody knows?


----------



## billyandmandy

LosAngelesMetroBoy said:


> children, just remember, if global warming has its way this will be back underwater in 10 years. So just relax on both sides of the fence.


:lol: so true. :applause:


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

More random pictures of paradise; of course remeber its a matter of taste, so I call it paradise. About global warming since this is in the Persian/Arabian Gulf lol couldnt there be a flood gate that is at the entrance of the gulf so the amount of water is controlled the comes into the gulf, I think they would do that because the middle east has many reclamation projects going on not just in Dubai so im sure they have some sort of plan if the waters are to rise.









Ok the Architecture on the 'Italian' House isnt mind blowing but its only about 3-4 million dollars on a man made island in the middle of the ocean with views of skyscrapers, the beach, 5 star hotels like the phenomenal Atlantis, Trump Tower on the trunk of the palm, Burj Al Arab, Burj Dubai,ect, yes space is narrow but think about the massive development the palm is and once it matures and is cleaned up and green it will no doubt be the most revered tourist destination. Of course if you want ultimate privacy and less people go to the world islands!

Shoreline Apts on the trunk with astounding views as well, just be patient, this project will get better























[/QUOTE]


----------



## great184

^^^ Building a flood gate for the entire gulf would be unprecedented in cost.


----------



## FM 2258

great184 said:


> ^^^ Building a flood gate for the entire gulf would be unprecedented in cost.


Less costly than having major coastal cities underwater. Anyway, I wouldn't worry about the oceans rising anytime soon. If it ever happens I think it's centuries off.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

great184 said:


> ^^^ Building a flood gate for the entire gulf would be unprecedented in cost.


Well something will have to be done, billions of dollars have be invested, im sure nakheel and the other investors of these man-made islands wont let their developments become under-water cities (if they did the great barrier reef would be a joke compared to these islands lol). Like FM said it'll be a while so their is time to devise a plan they just have act now before its to late.


----------



## TowerPower

LosAngelesMetroBoy said:


> children, just remember, if global warming has its way this will be back underwater in 10 years. So just relax on both sides of the fence.


The most recent predictions put global sea level rise at only 2 ft. in the next 100 years. The Palm Jumeriah's not going to be underwater in our lifetimes.


----------



## Goss

El Huarache for Real said:


> How much does these palm houses cost right now and H. M. 1 year ago?
> 
> Nobody knows?


I paid 5.3M Durams for a 5 bedroom Antrim 11 lGarden Villa last April.With its relatively high number on the Frond and views of the Burg it is now worth 8M.When all the Fronds are handed over by July the prices are expected to rise to about 10M.
Originally the prices for the Garden villas were 2.6M -about £450000-the Signatures were 5.2 (now on the market for up to 15M)


----------



## Pablo

after seeing those pics..make me feel like wanna own a bungalow over there:lol:..very nice.


----------



## AltinD

The Palm Jumeirah is 3 - 4 meters above sea level. The entire country of Maldives is 1.5 m above sea level on it's highest place.

How many millions, or should I say hundreds of millions of people lives in less then 3 meters above the sea level? So please stop posting non-sense.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Actually I am^^

I'm living one meter below sea level in the Netherlands, 8 million Dutchies do, some even 4 or 5 meter below sea level

But we're quite good in building dikes, so I don't worry. And if you're living on one of the Palms, you surely don't need to worry!


----------



## Alle

AUS:

I know they havnt changed the recent design. I was refering to the ooooold one, shaped like a flower or something, with a yellowish transparent facade. Maybe this is more practical for the monorail though.


The first photo in your last post is very good, dont want to judge it yet though before the greenery is placed and grown.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

oh that design, yes it was nice but the new design like you said better suites the monorail.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Amazing Burj Al Arab and Palm J., look at atlantis hotel all the way to the right


----------



## megatower

very nice pic's


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy

So ive missed all the talk of the monorail, is the whole of dubai building a monorail system or is it just on the palm?


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

The ENTIRE CITY IS BUILDING A METRO SYSTEM ABOVE GROUND AND SOME UNDERNEATH, HERES THE THREAD FROM THE UAE FORUM:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390090


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

All pictures from Late Jan.-Feb.
























This picture is crying out for landscaping!!!


----------



## DocShergar

Some great pics there A.U.S. You must have visited many websites to find that lot!!
Good to see pics of the Golden Mile side of the Palm. So many cranes!
Iknow PJA is bigger than PJ but in that last pic it doesnt look it.


----------



## Adi-Romania(Boston)

it looks bigger and at the same time its about what? 20km away?


----------



## malec

To be honest the old trump tower sucked IMO


----------



## Alle

malec said:


> To be honest the old trump tower sucked IMO


I think it was a better residential design, id like the see the new one in Deira, Business bay or some other businessdistrict. But i cant say its bad either.


----------



## xiaoluis

Awsome....


----------



## ccfc-4-life

so awsome


----------



## Krazy

Shoreline


----------



## _zner_

wow!  its magnificent!!!


----------



## eng_kheffa

they r powerful images


----------



## CrazyDave

WOW Stunning !!! Wish I could afford to buy one of those. :banana:


----------



## Goss

Just noticed in the picture at the top of this page bottom left hand corner-is that possibly a pathway to an underpass connecting the shorelines?


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

brilliant update!!!!


----------



## TroyBoy

That toilet has a really skinny seat.


----------



## James R. Hawkwood

Man those arial shots are astonishing!! Especialy the one with the 2 palm islands!!!!!!!!! Whilest looking at those pics i heard starwars music inside my head  :lol:!!!!

The hight off the palms beaches is somewhere around 1 or 2 metres in height
and the sealevels will rise somewhere about 75 centimetres. So there isnt a real Venetian styled disaster waiting to happen.

I even think that they anticipated the global warming effects at its worst cassed scenario.


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, breathtaking pics


----------



## dettol

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


>


Anyone care to explain what this is exactly? Looks like a bridge?


----------



## connected_

Nah, it's not a bridge. Probably some overzealous builders who shot the core up before adding any flooring around it!


----------



## DocShergar

Domenico - That is a fairly old picture of the Atlantis Hotel and resort on the cresent of the Palm. Many of the floors have now been added since that picture.


----------



## zerokarma

Good pics


----------



## petul

*Has someone thought of ...*

... sea rising two meters in some years?


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

taken march 7









Taken Feb (old but nice shots)


































More..taken feb 24, I posted the larger format of the photo because it has much greater detail


----------



## matt_sbs

Those aerial shots are amazing, the best ive ever seen


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Damn... Dubai is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Those updates are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## ccfc-4-life

wonderful


----------



## DocShergar

petul said:


> ... sea rising two meters in some years?


As far as i know the palm is 4 meters above sea level.

You are the man student at finding these pics. well done and cheers.

Just one last thing......how the hell is the Palm Jumeriah a Supertall??????? :dunno:


----------



## Merovingian

DocShergar said:


> Just one last thing......how the hell is the Palm Jumeriah a Supertall??????? :dunno:


Well 4 metres is, if you're an ant...


----------



## DocShergar

Posted by Dubai Fan 4 Life in Dubai Section

http://nakheel.ae/News/Waters-submerge-The-Palm-Jumeirah-sub-sea-tunnel/
*Waters submerge The Palm Jumeirah sub-sea tunnel*:banana: 
The 1.4km sub-sea tunnel project on The Palm Jumeirah is approaching completion with the waters of the Arabian Gulf entirely submerging the tunnel today (20/3/07).

The 40m-wide tunnel connects the tip of the island’s trunk to the crescent and will ultimately provide transport access for those wishing to visit more than 20 five star hotels that will be located on the island’s breakwater. The entire project is expected to be completed in May 2007.









The tunnel comprises three cells: two vehicular, which will carry three lanes of traffic each way; and one used for emergency evacuation and services. From the top of the tunnel to the surface of the sea there is a 10m-deep navigation channel, while from the sea level to the bottom of the tunnel’s foundations is a distance of 25m at the deepest point.

Around 200,000 m³ of reinforced concrete, 30,000 tons of reinforcing steel, 260,000 m³ of sand backfilling around the tunnel, and 50,000 tons of rock armor have been used in the creation of the tunnel.

Dr. Tamer Al Hafez, Nakheel Senior Geotechnical & Tunneling Engineer, said: “The Palm Jumeirah is a marvel of engineering, admired around the world, but located within the island are also a number of projects which are significant engineering achievements in their own right.

“The construction of a sub-sea tunnel is a complex and skilled undertaking and requires a range of innovative construction techniques and a dedicated team that can cope with a challenging and demanding working environment. The sub-sea tunnel has required the skills, expertise and vision of some of the world’s leading engineers and it’s an incredible sense of achievement to see the vehicular tunnel disappear under the waters of the Arabian Gulf – an achievement that everybody involved in the project can be extremely proud of.”

To build the tunnel under dry conditions, the project required the construction of a 2.4 km-long sheet-piled cofferdam (a type of dam that is constructed to exclude water from an area that is normally submerged) up to 400m wide with a total covering area of 300,000 m², and 1 million m³ of sand backfilling to build a dike inside the cofferdam.

Construction started on the dam in October 2004 and was completed in August 2005. Once the dam was built, more than 4.3 million m³ of seawater was pumped from the cofferdam in just 45 days; when the dam was entirely drained of water, construction of the tunnel could commence.

Running parallel to this work was a marine life rescue operation led by the Nakheel Environment Department to prevent fish and other marine creatures from becoming trapped inside the dam after it was closed. This included catching the fish alive and relocating them in the waters on both sides of the cofferdam.







:banana: :banana: 
Construction of the tunnel was completed at the start of 2007 for back discharging of sea water to commence with more than 40,000 m³ of water back discharged daily to fill the dam. Before flooding, water level inside the coffer dam was maintained on -25 DMD, but as of today the water level inside the dam area is now equal to the level outside.

The main contractor of the project is Taisei Corporation with Parsons De Leuw Cather as consultants and Parsons Brinkerhoff as coordinators. Al Naboodah is the civils subcontractor, Halcrow is the design subcontractor and MEP subcontractor is Kinden.


----------



## giovani kun

purelly fantastic....I heard that close to the *Palms * ...*Al Burj *will rise ...:cheers: :cheers: I have to visit *Dubai*....it's on my skedule....:banana:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Seriously Dubai never get dull! Very creative city! Thanks for show the pictures of new tunnel!  I can't wait to see more pictures of the constructions that are happening in Dubai!


----------



## ZZ-II

giovani kun said:


> purelly fantastic....I heard that close to the *Palms * ...*Al Burj *will rise ...:cheers: :cheers: I have to visit *Dubai*....it's on my skedule....:banana:


will rise near Palm Jebel ali


----------



## James R. Hawkwood

^^ Yes it is near the Dubai Waterfront/ Marina.

What a nice arial shots man! auwtsj!! those shots are realy hot!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Brian McMorrow march 20th























[/QUOTE]


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

shouldnt this thread be moved to general urban developments


----------



## dettol

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> shouldnt this thread be moved to general urban developments


lol, definately!


----------



## James R. Hawkwood

Yes because the only thing what is supertall is the enourmes costs to build this.


----------



## CrazyDave

The tunnel entrance should have been 50 meters more inland. There's to much of the tunnel showing in the water; in my opinion.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

CrazyDave said:


> The tunnel entrance should have been 50 meters more inland. There's to much of the tunnel showing in the water; in my opinion.


I think eventually the entire tunnel will be covered with water and you will only see the entrances

taken march 4, villas look quite nice


----------



## Origami

I wonder how Global Warming will affect this? 'Should move this to development....This is no supertall.


----------



## OtAkAw

^^I think it would have a supertall somewhere in the middle, the Trump Dubai? Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## FM 2258

Origami said:


> I wonder how Global Warming will affect this? 'Should move this to development....This is no supertall.


I wonder how global warming will affect, Dubai, New York, Singapore, Sydney, Capetown, Amsterdam, Miami, Los Angeles, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, Maldives, Chennai........the list goes on.


----------



## James R. Hawkwood

^^ Yup the villa`s look nice. The neighbourhoods are nice compact what gives it a warm and safe feeling and still have enough privacy to enjoy.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

^^ and once each villa owner moves into their home and adds additionally to the basic landscaping this island will be looking better day by day . the water looks great and the views are astounding.


----------



## Alle

Very good photo this one: http://i14.tinypic.com/4dfpst0.jpg


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Some aerials from late feb.


































More n more pictures:cheers: 


















looks like work is being done on the right logo island, they've got a crane on it and other various machinery

More Pics










Shoreline Penthouse



































Beach Club roof (is it accessible to lounge on?)

















Landscaping coming along (somewht)


----------



## Crizzy

very nice pics!!!:yes: thx


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper

This is my favorite render! Is this accually what it is planned to look like? it looks different then the other renders, or is this just a more recent one, which I hope it is!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

no this is an older model, the canal down the center has bin scrapped and replaced by a park, an also the village centre which is the tallest ******** in that model has bin totally redesigned thank God and has a much more modern look to it.

I hope these pictures arent to big for you guys, its just they have better detail the larger they are.


----------



## goschio

Nice, looks a bit like Benidorm in the last picture.


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

wow, nice aerials


----------



## malec

Dubai Spacescraper said:


> This is my favorite render! Is this accually what it is planned to look like? it looks different then the other renders, or is this just a more recent one, which I hope it is!


This is the most commie-blocky of all the models. Good thing is that in reality there'll be more variety. The village centre and trump tower will complement each other nicely and will stand out since they're mostly glass.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

keep up the good work 

with regards
Vishal (indian forumer)


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I love this development! I wish that these dozens of looking similar buildings would be custom or little more colorful to make it to look more attractive than it is right now. Landscaping helps alot but I still like to see some colors to add on these buildings... That is my opinion.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

April 1, 2007


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper

malec said:


> This is the most commie-blocky of all the models. Good thing is that in reality there'll be more variety. The village centre and trump tower will complement each other nicely and will stand out since they're mostly glass.


o ok, thanks! The thing I liked most about it was the lit-up marina and some of the buildings half over the water! I'm sure it will look great as long as it doesn't flood! lol


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Mega Update! courtesy of Brian McMorrow


----------



## Alle

malec said:


> This is the most commie-blocky of all the models. Good thing is that in reality there'll be more variety. The village centre and trump tower will complement each other nicely and will stand out since they're mostly glass.


You call the design shown in the model "commie", id call it clean :banana:.


AUS arch:

Still a lot to be done. When was it schdeuled for completion (not that they will meet that date anyway)?


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

yea alot of work still to be done but this year you will see construction really starting to take off, that includes projects on the crescent and also all the projects on the trunk will commence as well (fingers crossed); the aim is for the palm to be completed no later than 2010 so the developers have ample time and i trully believe they will meet the deadline, although the deadlines for the villas and shoreline apts. was due 2006 and now they are just starting to be handed over this year (a year later! but patience is a virtue), so who knows only time will tell whn the entire island is finished lol


----------



## xAKxRUSx

I still can't get over the fact that those houses are so close to each other.


----------



## TroyBoy

That palm tree looks like its 100ft tall!


----------



## aravinda

TroyBoy said:


> That palm tree looks like its 100ft tall!


that's not a palm tree: its shaped like one but houses mobile transmitters. flip back a few pages on the main thread and you should spot a better pic.


----------



## TroyBoy

Oh thats cool, i saw on the earlier posts that they were making them look like palm trees, but i didnt think they were that big!


----------



## TopperCity

> That palm tree looks like its 100ft tall!


I guess you were right. It's 100 ft tall, one of its kind, and alone. 

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I think its look little corny to see one fake palm tree pop up out of blue. I think it need to add more palm trees to cover it up so it won't look so corny at all.


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, the palm looks unbeliveable big. difficult to imagine that Palm Deira will be much bigger


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Yea. I wonder how long the drive will be.


----------



## AM Putra

What the h...?!! Are they intended to destroy the environment there?!!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

actually this island was built on was barren land with hardly any coral reefs, but now since the island has been created the breakwater (0r stones) used on the crescent have created a massive coral reef and is teaming with life, and the homes are 3-4 meters above see level so no flooding. land reclamtion is nothing new, why do people react so fanatical whn they see the palm;Dubai is not the first to do this kind of construction.


----------



## FM 2258

xAKxRUSx said:


> I still can't get over the fact that those houses are so close to each other.


I doubt it would really matter once you're inside. Plus I bet it would be so damn hot outside you'd be inside so much that you won't notice your house is so close to your neighbors. Maybe I'm wrong about this but that's what I think.


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper

"I still can't get over the fact that those houses are so close to each other." Try going to Calgary, Alberta, Canada, some of the houses look like identical dominos, and its less populated then Dubai! "What the h...?!! Are they intended to destroy the environment there?!!" What environment, its in the the middle of the desert! lol


----------



## xAKxRUSx

FM 2258 said:


> I doubt it would really matter once you're inside. Plus I bet it would be so damn hot outside you'd be inside so much that you won't notice your house is so close to your neighbors. Maybe I'm wrong about this but that's what I think.


It's just that its a lot like Suburbia here in the US (except on an awesome island). But the way I see these houses is that they will be "vacation/summer" homes. And personally I wouldn't want to go on vacation and be so close to people (unless I am going to the city or whatever.)

Do you know what I mean?


----------



## skyscraperboy

I bought a house at Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## ZZ-II

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> actually this island was built on was barren land with hardly any coral reefs, but now since the island has been created the breakwater (0r stones) used on the crescent have created a massive coral reef and is teaming with life, and the homes are 3-4 meters above see level so no flooding. land reclamtion is nothing new, why do people react so fanatical whn they see the palm;Dubai is not the first to do this kind of construction.


the shape is the reason


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

^^
EXACTLY!

The scale too.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

ZZ-II I meant fanatical about the negativity people have towards this development, everyone seems to think this island will sink or be flooded, people seem to forget land reclamation like i said is nothing new, of course the only differnece here is the scale is much larger and i suppose that alarms people


----------



## Hed Kandi

It looks stunning.
I could live here that is for sure.:cheers2:


----------



## ccfc-4-life

hell yeah anyone would want to live here but being able to afford it is a different matter lol ( for me anyway )


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

These stunning aerials are just a few that forumer dubaiflo took and has a thread in the united emirates section, enjoy!!!


stunning view towards The Palm 










shining in the Arabian Gulf










looking back










on the way to Palm Jumeirah










overview of the island










The fronds










massive Atlantis water park 










and the hotel is really advanced










subsea tunnel and road works 










view from atlantis










focus on the centre, notice the oceana and tiara with different methods of construction and the marina residences quite advanced










3/4 view










frond under construction










looking towards Dubai Marina


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL! *DROOLS*


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

P[ictures taken by forumer Dubaiflo


dubaiflo said:


> as requested.
> 
> it seems to me that those already done are lit up.


----------



## Insane alex

WOW! Awesome aerials! Is that a monorail station i see by the Atlantis?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I just looked at the pictures very closely about monorail line. I'm little confused about Dubai monorail project... Is it dead end at this Palm Jumeirah Island near the tunnel? Or what?


----------



## FM 2258

^^

I was wondering that too. Is the monorail line going to cross the water to the "outskirts" of the island?



Those pictures are beautiful. I love seeing patches of rich greenery although Dubai is a sandy desert city.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

The Monorail will cross over the water, Dubai is getting greener and greener as each project comes to completion, look at Tom greens photos he shows that Dubai is in fact a green city; besides the desert being part of this city is a beautiful contrast, (it is the modern vs. the natural)


----------



## oliver999

that's crazy..........


----------



## AhChuan

Gosh!! I really wanna own one of those bungalows!!!


----------



## flying_olympic

WOW, makes me want to be a house there.


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

edit

Stunning pictures! Loved it!


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Woooow, super aerials Flo! You can see them making the monorail


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Villa for rent on Frond(E)

























]


----------



## Merovingian

I love the architecture of these houses. It looks fantastic, I love it!


----------



## skyscraperboy

Sooooo nice!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Merovingian said:


> I love the architecture of these houses. It looks fantastic, I love it!


Me too. You can find hundred thousands of them in southwestern of USA.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student




----------



## Gripper

hey i am coming here next week wana meet up?


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

me??? i wish. ill be there in july/august


----------



## Gripper

lol so where are u getting all the current pics??????


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures! I'd love to visit that beautiful man-made island.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

just websurfing


----------



## Gripper

oh i see, yeah i am coming to dubai and will take pictures of all of these areas.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

please do, pictures can only do so much, just makes me more excited about my trip


----------



## Gripper

yeah man i am really excited, i cant wait to land on Dubai airport on April 27
The reason i am more excited is i am staying at Burj al Arab. Will visit all the amazing places there during my 2 weeks in UAE.


----------



## Gripper

Cant wait


----------



## dettol

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


>


Hey guys, can anyone tell me what is going on in this picture? Looks very cool and im guessing these are a series of cores belonging to several residential tower projects?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Gripper said:


> yeah man i am really excited, i cant wait to land on Dubai airport on April 27
> The reason i am more excited is i am staying at Burj al Arab. Will visit all the amazing places there during my 2 weeks in UAE.


I envy you. Hope you will have blast! Can't wait to hear your stories and pictures!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Domenico this is the development that you asked about in the picture above


Alt-Tab said:


> http://www.tiararesidence.com/
> 
> Looks like this is replacing the Jewel of the Palm that Nakheel were supposed to be selling...





Krazy said:


>





Krazy said:


>





Krazy said:


>


----------



## philip

^It looks like public housing in Hong Kong...........


----------



## plasmalover

jacobboyer said:


> Looks to me like you created this account just so you could pretend you where from california saying that california sucks. You have not been to these areas if you say they are ghetto.


I said the places near or next to those areas are ghetto. Have you even been to california? I lived here all my life so I know what I am talking about.


----------



## xiaoluis

OMG!!!! Dubai rules !!!


----------



## dettol

Thank you A.U.S. arch. Student, very interesting that they are building all cores before anything else.


----------



## Imre

21/04/2007

Atlantis from Goldcrest Views balcony


----------



## Octoman

What a project. I really am stunned that this ever got done. Ony in Dubai eh?

I have one comment though. I believe the palm shape was concieved because it would offer the maximum fontage for a given amount of land reclamation. The idea was to provide the larges number of `sea view` properties. I have been experimenting today with a few different layouts and I believe this is in fact true true _other than creating a spiral _but then water circulation would be impossible. Anyway, the point I was going to make I that these villas do not have a sea view. Their view is much more like that of a riverside property. The fact that they properties have sold suggests its not a major issue but I must confess that I really love ocean view properties and it seems a bit of a shame that in a location offering one of the finest ocean frontages anywhere (and lots of it) ,any residents will be denied that experience.

That said, I would swap my suburban london house for one of the palm villas tomorrow! Great city and great projects. Looking forward to visiting this summer.


----------



## malec

The idea was for every house to have their own bit of beach. Of course it's different for the apartments but this shape results from trying to make the coastline as big as possible.


----------



## fionnuala

*FIONNUALA*

can anyone tell me if the beach clubs are open yet. Or has there even been a chair or bed put out around the pools yet?
tks


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Fantastic shot taken by Goss



Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

More from Goss



Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ WOW!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylorhoge

WOW NICE! people seem to be moving in as well already.


----------



## luv2bebrown

malec said:


> The idea was for every house to have their own bit of beach. Of course it's different for the apartments but this shape results from trying to make the coastline as big as possible.


exactly. the idea was not so much "ocean view" as it was "waterfront living"


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

More fantastic shots by Goss



Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>





Goss said:


>


----------



## FM 2258

^^

I love that last house, the blue one.


----------



## IQ

they developed dubai so fast it is unbelievable. i was there 15 years ago. it looks so different.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

The Atlantis on the palm crescent


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW AWESOME PICTURES! KEEP IT UP! :cheers:


----------



## mahdial_x5

WOWOWOW

:eek2::eek2:

AMAZING WONDERFUL PICTURES!!!

kay:


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

how much is one house and apartment cost in usd


----------



## Karlosb

Thanks for Pics Goss - Love everything about the Palm - Not long now for us Shoreline apartment owners - Hopefully


----------



## iLiR

As my 1st post in this forum I must congratulate the citizens of Dubai on creating a spectacular city! I hope to visit UAE one day! :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> how much is one house and apartment cost in usd


Someone told me that mcmanison costs around $700,000 (U.S. dollar). I am not sure if that is true...


----------



## Gaeus

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Someone told me that mcmanison costs around $700,000 (U.S. dollar). I am not sure if that is true...


WOW! thats cheap! My townhouse cost double than that and its not even a mansion LOL! I am not going to buy any house in Dubai yet until the Middle East conflict will calm down. Anyone knows if Americans have an easy access to buy a house in Dubai?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Gaeus said:


> WOW! thats cheap! My townhouse cost double than that and its not even a mansion LOL! I am not going to buy any house in Dubai yet until the Middle East conflict will calm down. Anyone knows if Americans have an easy access to buy a house in Dubai?


Hahaha! Yeah I bet! That's good question! We have to ask any Americans that bought or buying a home in Dubai


----------



## Goss

Gaeus said:


> WOW! thats cheap! My townhouse cost double than that and its not even a mansion LOL! I am not going to buy any house in Dubai yet until the Middle East conflict will calm down. Anyone knows if Americans have an easy access to buy a house in Dubai?


The cheapest Garden Villa will set you back at least 2 Million US Dollars


----------



## AltinD

And is as easy for an American to buy there, as for anybody else.


----------



## panamaboy9016

*?*



Gaeus said:


> WOW! thats cheap! My townhouse cost double than that and its not even a mansion LOL! I am not going to buy any house in Dubai yet until the Middle East conflict will calm down. Anyone knows if Americans have an easy access to buy a house in Dubai?


When the conflict calms down? When has it been calm? Never, therefore your dream will never happen.


----------



## KoolKeatz

mmmh, i dont really like these houses. why they dont build something oriental? arabic architecture? these house looks like the cheap copys of european architecture in american suburbs...


----------



## Imre

01/May/2007

Atlantis, Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Imre

01/May/2007

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ LOVE THE PICTURES!  

I love the process of monorail construction!  Also its look like oversea suburban community now. Hehe!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

- Purpose-built 1,800-seat theatre to stage permanent attraction on The Palm Jumeirah - 










Nakheel, one of the world’s largest privately held developers, is bringing the world famous Cirque du Soleil to Dubai after announcing a major partnership to develop a permanent show on The Palm Jumeirah. 



Nakheel and Cirque du Soleil will jointly design and build a 1,800-seat theatre on The Palm Jumeirah that will be home to the first ever Cirque resident show to be staged outside of the USA and Japan. The two companies have signed an initial 15-year deal with the new show expected to open during the last quarter of 2010.

In the near future, Cirque Du Soleil and Nakheel will announce the creative team and theme for the completely original show which is being custom produced for The Palm Jumeirah with original music, theatre design, and costumes.

Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Nakheel Executive Chairman, said:

“Nakheel has already developed a reputation for being innovative, bold and visionary through its iconic landmark developments, but the true test of these developments will be the attractions and facilities that are actually offered to residents and visitors. It’s well documented that we have already brought a number of big names to The Palm Jumeirah, such as Trump and Atlantis, but Cirque du Soleil offers a total unique attraction.

“Dubai is one of the fastest growing cities in the world and as with any city experiencing such a rapid growth curve, major cultural and civic facilities are required for a city establishing itself as a global 21st century destination. As the home of more than 30 five star hotels and 14,000 hotel rooms, The Palm Jumeirah was the natural choice to locate Cirque du Soleil and is not only a great coup for Nakheel, but the whole of Dubai.”











The partnership has been established following the enormous success of the Cirque du Soleil touring show Quidam, which visited Dubai in January 2007. The show, sponsored by The Palm and presented in the state-of-the-art Grand Chapiteau (Big Top) at Nakheel’s Ibn Battuta Mall, was Cirque du Soleil’s first ever season in the Middle East and was seen by more than 100,000 people, making it the most successful single entertainment project ever to be staged in the region.


Daniel Lamarre, President and Chief Executive Officer, Cirque du Soleil, said:


“Cirque is always looking for new markets for permanent shows, but it’s not easy to find the perfect combination of visitor traffic, hotel accommodation, transportation links, modern facilities and area attractions. We are very confident that The Palm Jumeirah offers Cirque all of the components we need, and we are delighted to announce the signing of a 15-year contract with Nakheel today.


“The Quidam touring production to Dubai at the start of the year was a first for both parties. Cirque had never been to the area before, and Dubai had never experienced an entertainment project on this scale. Neither Cirque nor presenting sponsor The Palm could predict the outcome, but after 100,000 visitors attended the show, the partnership negotiations began in earnest.” 


The deal is part Nakheel’s long-term strategy to bring world class cultural entertainment to Dubai and its developments and this commitment has been expressed in setting aside a strategic piece of real estate on The Palm Jumeirah for the permanent theatre. In addition to the many attractions that will also be available on The Palm Jumeirah, Cirque du Soleil will add a completely unique family and cultural entertainment experience and a further reason for tourists to visit Dubai. 

Chris O’Donnell, Nakheel CEO, added: 

“A permanent Cirque du Soleil will reaffirm The Palm Jumeirah as the premier tourist destination in the region and is further proof that Dubai is fast becoming a key hub and a global player in the entertainment arena.

“Permanent Cirque Du Soleil shows in Las Vegas have always been major draws in attracting tourists from all over the world with shows such a “0” playing host to more than 6 million visitors in just 8 years. I have no doubt that a completely original show, in a brand new purpose-built venue on The Palm Jumeirah, will capture the imagination of everyone in Dubai and the ever growing tourist population who visit from all over the world.”

Discussions are currently ongoing between Nakheel and Cirque du Soleil to establish the exact location on The Palm Jumeirah; however, this will be a key central location and will be easily accessible by the island’s transportation networks, including The Palm Monorail.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Case closed, these are not commie blocks



Imre said:


> pics from Nakheel:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ I'm curious what is black thing top of yellow buidlings? Is that solar parels?


----------



## Imre

06/May/2007

Fire on the Palm , I think at Golden Mile


----------



## ncon

what happened?


----------



## AltinD

Sh*t, it seams like in Golden Mile indeed.


----------



## eastwest

hno: 

Fire at Dubai's man-made Palm island wounds three
06 May 2007 14:20:51 GMT
Source: Reuters


DUBAI, May 6 (Reuters) - A fire broke out on Dubai's man-made Palm island development on Sunday, wounding three people and charring two unfinished buildings due to an apparent electrical fault.

Two multi-storey car park buildings were gutted by the fire on the luxury development, and bellowing clouds of black smoke could be seen from miles (kilometres) away.

Rescue workers at the scene said three people were receiving treatment but did not give further details. Firefighters said the fire was believed to be the result of an electrical mishap.

Project developer Nakheel says the Palm, which juts into the shallow waters of the Gulf in the shape of palm fronds, was built using 100 million cubic metres of sand and rock, and is large enough to be seen from space.

It is one of several major projects launched by Dubai, part of the United Arab Emirates federation, to boost its status as a tourism and business hub.

Most of the buildings on the island are still under construction and yet to be delivered to their affluent owners.


----------



## ZZ-II

damned, another fire in dubai!


----------



## goschio

Its just too damm hot in Dubai.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ZZ-II said:


> damned, another fire in dubai!


Another fire in Dubai? What happened to another fire in Dubai?


----------



## ZZ-II

read above, there was/is a fire on palm jumeirah


----------



## Maltaboy

panamaboy9016 said:


> When the conflict calms down? When has it been calm? Never, therefore your dream will never happen.


How ironic you should say that. Dubai is one of the world's safest cities and it's crime rates put that of most US cities to shame. Things like Virginia Tech do not happen in Dubai, you know, at least not thus far !


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Maltaboy said:


> How ironic you should say that. Dubai is one of the world's safest cities and it's crime rates put that of most US cities to shame. Things like Virginia Tech do not happen in Dubai, you know, at least not thus far !


Dubai is not safe if you're gay.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why don't you let that "expert" comment to gay and straight peoples who lives or at least have visited Dubai?


----------



## Maltaboy

AltinD said:


> ^^ Why don't you let that "expert" comment to gay and straight peoples who lives or at least have visited Dubai?


Exactly !


----------



## AltinD

It has more trees and grass then North American suburbs (at the same stage) build where a forest used to be. :tongue2:


----------



## pflo777

This is how the gardening of all houses should look like...then you could call it a palm....never mind....

They should also put some palm trees on the beaches itself, so that the symetry of the fonds is broken...

just my 5 cents...


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ give it some time, more trees etc will be planted ..



Domenico said:


> I like that Blue house in the first pic. Im guessing they know someone important as there must be very strict rules as to the colour you are allowed to use for the facade on those houses.



Actually that was a standard option afaik.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

pflo777 said:


> This is how the gardening of all houses should look like...then you could call it a palm....never mind....
> 
> They should also put some palm trees on the beaches itself, so that the symetry of the fonds is broken...
> 
> just my 5 cents...



I agree with you but as Dubaiflo said give it time and it will definitely look like this, Im sure by next time this year the fronds and the entire island will be alot more green as properties will be handed over and owners will surely put in more landscape and Nakheel will also add landscaping


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I wonder how does people who lives in Palm Jumeirah knows which houses are their? Almost all houses looks much similar... I remember when I lived in southern California, my neighborhood has exactly same looking houses... I couldn't find my house when I was young... I had to count houses to find my house. About two years later, my parents had to install palm trees front of the house while the rest of homes doesn't have palm trees which made it much easier to find my house there. I am sure many people who lives on that island having similiar situation as I had in the past.


----------



## sequoias

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I wonder how does people who lives in Palm Jumeirah knows which houses are their? Almost all houses looks much similar... I remember when I lived in southern California, my neighborhood has exactly same looking houses... I couldn't find my house when I was young... I had to count houses to find my house. About two years later, my parents had to install palm trees front of the house while the rest of homes doesn't have palm trees which made it much easier to find my house there. I am sure many people who lives on that island having similiar situation as I had in the past.


I know what you meant, I had the same problem when I was trying to find a friend's house in Santa Rosa, CA. The house looks similar....also my uncle's house in Rio Vista, CA also. The house looks similar, too! The good thing my Uncle home isn't that hard to find cuz I can see the number of the house outside next to the garage door that lights up at night.


----------



## Johnnydemattos

Where I am now the houses are very similar too! http://www.palmelavillage.com/


----------



## Don Omar

almost there, and damn it looks good


----------



## Goss

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I wonder how does people who lives in Palm Jumeirah knows which houses are their? Almost all houses looks much similar... I remember when I lived in southern California, my neighborhood has exactly same looking houses... I couldn't find my house when I was young... I had to count houses to find my house. About two years later, my parents had to install palm trees front of the house while the rest of homes doesn't have palm trees which made it much easier to find my house there. I am sure many people who lives on that island having similiar situation as I had in the past.


I really dont think anyone will have that problem


----------



## ZZ-II

me too ^^


----------



## johnz88

maybe you were just too young to know what house numbers were for, lol


----------



## Brice

Johnnydemattos said:


> Where I am now the houses are very similar too! http://www.palmelavillage.com/



These villas with a modern style are ugly


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Sounds like some of you never lived in suburbs or been to the suburbs before in your lifetime. :lol:


----------



## MasonicStage™

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I wonder how does people who lives in Palm Jumeirah knows which houses are their? Almost all houses looks much similar... I remember when I lived in southern California, my neighborhood has exactly same looking houses... I couldn't find my house when I was young... I had to count houses to find my house. About two years later, my parents had to install palm trees front of the house while the rest of homes doesn't have palm trees which made it much easier to find my house there. I am sure many people who lives on that island having similiar situation as I had in the past.


:lol: hahahaha...well I also think that won't be a problem for people who'll buy a house there kay:

anyway...really funny story


----------



## joobn

they have to build A LOT of trees. this is because the sand, although has been superformed, is still mildly unstable. the trees will help to stabilize sands currently there


----------



## AltinD

joobn said:


> they have to *build* A LOT of trees. ...


Will they be using reinforced concrete or steel for that?


----------



## ZZ-II

:lol:. a tree build with concrete/steel ^^


----------



## AM Putra

Hope the trees not dead. For similar houses, I think that's why we have house number.


----------



## connected_

This may have been asked before, but can someone explain to me why the palm trees are wrapped in canvas/cloth? Is it so that the leaves grow in a particular direction? Or is that just how they've been delivered and the cloth is yet to be cut off? Thanks!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, they are delivered like that, and after planting them they still keep them wrapped for a week or two, propably till the branches regain the strength and are not blowned away by the winds.


----------



## Insane alex

That skyline view is incredible!


----------



## AltinD

_BPS_ said:


> If a property is bought here, does it include the shoreline (as seen on the perimeter/down the stairs, in the pic)? or does that belong to Nakheel?


I think the beach is private and belongs to the villa owner, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## xlchris

Where can I find more information about the metroline?


----------



## mexatino

I haven´t read the hole thread and I have this question: When are they start to build the Trump tower? Is it in this palm right?


----------



## emperorXIV

*better a hotel than the alternative*



Insane alex said:


> It's a shame that they are making such a brilliant ship a permanent hotel!


when a ship retires it usually ends up on a beach in india where it becomes nothing but scrap metal. i think she deserves a better retirement.


----------



## AltinD

mexatino said:


> I haven´t read the hole thread and I have this question: When are they start to build the Trump tower? Is it in this palm right?


Yes it is in this Palm and it will be 262.5 meters tall, but when it will really start, we don't know.


----------



## hkskyline

*First residents of Dubai's palm-shaped manmade island like their pricey digs *
21 June 2007

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) - Four years ago there was nothing here but unbroken sea. Now there's Andrew Dukes and his luxury mansion -- sitting on a palm-shaped, manmade island -- the first of about 100 houses to open here. 

"I got exactly what I paid for and I'm very happy with it," said Dukes, 43, a tanned Englishman who just moved into his colossal home on Palm Jumeirah, Dubai's greatest-yet construction project. 

When finished, Palm Jumeirah will number about 120,000 residents and workers spending their days on an island made of rock blasted from nearby mountains and sand dredged from the bottom of the Persian Gulf. 

Each of the 100 mansions sits on a kilometer (half-mile) long palm frond, packed in among dozens or sometimes hundreds of others. Sharing close quarters with his neighbors doesn't bother Dukes, formerly an executive with a London-based Internet company. 

"Living in London you're absolutely on top of each other. So if you're English-European coming here, you think the plot size is more than adequate," he said. 

Dukes paid around US$1.36 million (euro1 million) for his house just over a year ago. It is now worth almost twice that. He spends his days discovering uses for the large expanse of water that starts a few meters from his back door. 

"I've been kayaking ... and I'm going to do windsurfing next," he said. 

The first of Dubai's many ongoing mega-projects has literally changed the shape of the United Arab Emirates, re-contouring its coast with a new island mass that has altered sea currents and marred the once unbroken sea view from Dubai's natural beach. 

The entire coastal development, led by Dubai government-owned Nakheel, includes three massive palm-shaped islands along with a cluster of 300 islets built in the shape of a world map. All are built mostly of bright sand dredged up from the seabed. 

The largest of Dubai's ongoing reclamation projects, the Palm Deira, is still being raised from the sea floor. Nakheel claims that the Palm Deira will be the world's largest reclaimed island, with more than one million people eventually living or working there. 

But that figure is called into question by frequent alterations in the island's design over the past two years. 

Another island, the Palm Jebel Ali, is 90 percent reclaimed but building has yet to start on its homes, resorts and hotels. Only the smallest of the palm islands, Jumeirah, has begun to be populated. 

Still under construction are the Palm Jumeirah's 32 hotels, monorail, water theme park, and the Trump International Hotel and residence tower. 

The developments are central to Dubai's property boom. Properties on the Palm Jumeirah, the first to be opened, have skyrocketed in value after being sold and resold before even being built. 

But the smaller islands of the third project -- The World -- haven't fared so well. Three years after their sales launch, just 45 percent of the islets have been sold, for prices ranging between US$10 million (euro7.4 million) and US$45 million (euro33.3 million), Nakheel said. 

The luxurious islands are part of a government plan to attract tourists and lure foreign cash into the tax-free economy. Dubai's government has identified tourism and real estate developments as key sectors to break the emirate's dependence on high oil prices to buttress its economy. 

Other nations in the region, including Qatar and Oman, as well as the Emirates capital Abu Dhabi, are quickly borrowing from Dubai's model to develop similar, albeit less dramatic, plans. 

The construction of the Palm Jumeirah has already created a national asset worth as much as US$23 billion (euro17 billion), said Nakheel chief executive Chris O'Donnell. 

Despite its opulence and ambitions, few global celebrities have been lured to buy second homes in Dubai. British soccer stars, including David Beckham, have bought properties on the Palm Jumeirah, according to Nakheel's Web site. 

Others are said to have taken a look. Nakheel's Web site claims pop star Michael Jackson, supermodel Naomi Campbell and actor Denzel Washington have shown interest. 

The developers say the first 4,000 condos and homes sold on Palm Jumeirah went to citizens of the United Arab Emirates and other Persian Gulf countries. Britons accounted for about 25 percent of the buyers with the rest from 75 different nationalities, including several Americans. 

Buyers are a mix of speculators, long-term residents and people wanting a vacation home, developers said. 

Not all the residents of the Palm Jumeirah are mega-rich. One section serves as a labor camp for the thousands of construction workers who toil in the baking sun. They will gradually be moved out as the project nears completion in the next three to four years. 

The project has not been without problems. A full year's delay was caused by settling of the island's new land. Nakheel solved the problem by adding more sand and hiring a Dutch firm to compact it with vibrating machines. 

In June, a large fire broke out in a half-built apartment building, injuring three workers. 

Some residents have complained about delays in getting their houses. Others complain that Nakheel is squeezing extra profits out of the island by packing in far more houses than their sales brochures showed. 

A broad highway bridge links Palm Jumeirah to the mainland's road network. The monorail with four stops is due to be completed next year, according to Nakheel. 

Plans call for five clubhouses, each with gyms, restaurants and shopping on the island. The main shopping center will be built at the tip of the trunk, where the Trump hotel will be located. 

Nakheel puts the delays down to the massive engineering tasks they face in building an island like none before it. 

"With Palm Jumeirah, which is unique in its nature, there are developments along the way, like the decision to vibro-compact the sand," O'Donnell said. "Most customers are understanding of the delays." 

Aggravation has been tempered by the massive increase in house prices since the properties hit the market. Many houses have tripled in value, at least. And as long as property values continue to rise, owners seem willing to put up with the inconveniences. 

"I paid about 2.8 million dirhams (US$760,000;euro560,000) three years ago, it's worth about 9 million dirhams (US$2.5 million; euro1.8 million) now," said Dr. Ossama al-Babbili, a Dubai-based pathologist. "Every day I'm getting one or two offers, but I like to live here, it's beautiful." 

O'Donnell points to the price increase as a sign of the venture's success. 

"This is something people said couldn't be done," he said. "Well it's been done."


----------



## shrekroma

Looks like they gonna need lots of fresh water to feed all those trees.


----------



## Imre

*Breathtaking new image of Dubai’s future made public for the first time*

- Most up-to-date rendering of the world’s fastest changing cityscape
- New landmasses will cover an area larger than Manhattan


Dubai, 18 July 2007: The future of Dubai is revealed in a never-seen-before rendering of what the city will look like from above in the coming years. It was released by Nakheel, the region’s largest developer and a key force behind its most iconic developments, including world-famous man-made island The Palm Jumeirah.

The image was created by super-imposing renderings of the Nakheel’s projects onto a recent satellite image of Dubai. It shows the changing face of Dubai’s shoreline as the emirate’s famous man-made islands – The Palm Trilogy and The World – grow into the Gulf while new residential and business districts expand the city into the desert.

Nakheel’s release of the photo highlights the role these landmark projects are set to play in the region’s future. Central to this are the three man-made islands which comprise The Palm Trilogy – The Palm Jumeirah, The Palm Jebel Ali and The Palm Deira. Between them, these three developments will add more than 400km of coastline to the shores of Dubai, and cover more than 60 square kilometres of land – more than the entire surface area of Manhattan (59 square kilometres). Alongside these is The World, an exclusive development of 300 islands in the shape of the map of the world, located 4km kilometres from the shore, and finally Nakheel’s Waterfront development which will be a city for more than a million people.

Chris O’Donnell, Nakheel Chief Executive Officer, said:

“Ask anyone at Nakheel what they feel when they look at this new image and they’ll say they feel extraordinarily proud - and they should. In the last six years, Nakheel has made excellent progress in building the vision of Dubai; from completing developments such as The Gardens, Jumeirah Islands and Ibn Battuta Mall to delivering the first residences at The Palm Jumeirah and International City. This vision is not exclusively about building icons, but developing a range of projects that cater to the differing demands of the market; from luxury waterfront villas built on landmarks to quality apartments at accessible prices.

“The satellite image demonstrates how we’re continuing to turn the vision of Dubai into reality. If you fly over Dubai you can see projects such as The Palm Deira and The World taking shape; the future evolving right now in front of our eyes. ”


----------



## Alle

Imre said:


> *Breathtaking new image of Dubai’s future made public for the first time*
> 
> - Most up-to-date rendering of the world’s fastest changing cityscape
> - New landmasses will cover an area larger than Manhattan
> 
> 
> Dubai, 18 July 2007: The future of Dubai is revealed in a never-seen-before rendering of what the city will look like from above in the coming years. It was released by Nakheel, the region’s largest developer and a key force behind its most iconic developments, including world-famous man-made island The Palm Jumeirah.
> 
> The image was created by super-imposing renderings of the Nakheel’s projects onto a recent satellite image of Dubai. It shows the changing face of Dubai’s shoreline as the emirate’s famous man-made islands – The Palm Trilogy and The World – grow into the Gulf while new residential and business districts expand the city into the desert.
> 
> Nakheel’s release of the photo highlights the role these landmark projects are set to play in the region’s future. Central to this are the three man-made islands which comprise The Palm Trilogy – The Palm Jumeirah, The Palm Jebel Ali and The Palm Deira. Between them, these three developments will add more than 400km of coastline to the shores of Dubai, and cover more than 60 square kilometres of land – more than the entire surface area of Manhattan (59 square kilometres). Alongside these is The World, an exclusive development of 300 islands in the shape of the map of the world, located 4km kilometres from the shore, and finally Nakheel’s Waterfront development which will be a city for more than a million people.
> 
> Chris O’Donnell, Nakheel Chief Executive Officer, said:
> 
> “Ask anyone at Nakheel what they feel when they look at this new image and they’ll say they feel extraordinarily proud - and they should. In the last six years, Nakheel has made excellent progress in building the vision of Dubai; from completing developments such as The Gardens, Jumeirah Islands and Ibn Battuta Mall to delivering the first residences at The Palm Jumeirah and International City. This vision is not exclusively about building icons, but developing a range of projects that cater to the differing demands of the market; from luxury waterfront villas built on landmarks to quality apartments at accessible prices.
> 
> “The satellite image demonstrates how we’re continuing to turn the vision of Dubai into reality. If you fly over Dubai you can see projects such as The Palm Deira and The World taking shape; the future evolving right now in front of our eyes. ”


Can u please repost the render, bandwidth exceeded.


----------



## ottooo

Good thing I saved it to my HD:


----------



## Alle

Thanks, looks like they've reduced the size of Palm deira.


----------



## uymarcelo

ottooo said:


> Good thing I saved it to my HD:


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

wow amazing


----------



## cmoonflyer

Really cool pic - spectacular and stunning view !


----------



## Sentient Seas

Dubai really is an amazing place... just look at that overhead pic... wow...


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Neat!  Where is Mickey Mouse island? I heard Walt Disney has plans to build a theme park on Mickey Mouse island.


----------



## Sentient Seas

Would be a good place for a theme park.


----------



## delores

its all so dumb look at how much land there is? and yet they build fake islands that will inevitably be under water in 10 years due to global warming...If you buy here you are mad.


----------



## malec

^^ One thing you have to realise is, these islands are actually higher than mainland dubai itsself so...

... you're mad if you buy any sea-facing property


----------



## AltinD

^^ Ok, since you did it already I'm not going into ... 


... oh btw some people are brainwashed so easily:

- they believe nature is not a risk, then they think every coastal city (apart theirs) is in danger from a tsunamy.

- they believe driving pointlessly huge vehicles who just waste petrol (gas) un-neccessarily is lifestyle, and then they think a car with an extra electric motor but that doesn't really get much better fuel economy, is going to save the world. 

- they believe global warming is a liberal crap, then all of the sudden they think all coastal cities (apart theirs) will be underwater soon.


----------



## BDvideo

*Palm Jumeirah video*

The latest really big things episode spends the last third of the episode covering offshore construction in Dubai.
It shows the sand dredging and pumping, new sea life on the rock breakwater crescent, soil compaction and a few shots of construction on Palm Jumeirah:
http://www.bitenova.nl/tt/gwd27


----------



## FM 2258

Krazy said:


> taken on Aug 19, 2007
> 
> 
> Monorail


With all the money Dubai has now I wish they decided to use maglev for all their rail transportation.


----------



## Viciouster

What would happen if a sunami appears??


----------



## FM 2258

^^

I doubt the Persian Gulf is large enough to produce a major Tsunami. Plus I think someone mentioned that the island is actually higher in elevation than the rest of Dubai.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

If that happens... Dubai can afford to rebuild the entire city of Dubai anyway.


----------



## Gaeus

CrazyAboutCities said:


> If that happens... Dubai can afford to rebuild the entire city of Dubai anyway.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

a maglev .. yes, this would be great, ... would be nation #3 with a puplic maglev. ... (china - germany - uae)


----------



## rahnfeld

*Tsunami is no threat for Dubai`s islands - but...*



FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> I doubt the Persian Gulf is large enough to produce a major Tsunami. Plus I think someone mentioned that the island is actually higher in elevation than the rest of Dubai.


You are very right about the development of a Tsunami. kay: 
The Persian Gulf is to shallow for that event. There would be no massive wave coming up except a meteor collapse into the sea or some other irrational massive rockslides (where I do not see any threat at the site of the Persian Gulf). 

The only threat-able incident could occur through an earthquake, since this zone is located right onto a tectonically very interesting combination of subduction-zone with rifts on the Persian Gulf and the possibility of spreading into three big seas, on: First the Gulf of Aden, second the Red Sea and third the African Rift, between the Somalian Plate and the African (cp. the image). 









Of topic: there you can also see the spiral formation – it looks pretty much like aerially matter forms during a low-pressure area (cyclone/hurricane). The solid matter behaves kind of the same and it`s also turning, as you can see throughout universe in galaxies, stars and other planets – in atoms … etc. (except the strings).:bash: 

The islands are safe and can only evolve an ecological disaster (transformation of water streams, algae growth, ...).
The real and the only danger I can see, lays on the under waged, overworked, exhausted and hygienically badly treaded South Asian workers, which carry all responsibility to construct an earthquake safe monument “ دُبَيّ بُرْج “ in record time. 
:badnews:
I for myself would not really trust into that mechanism to work save in each aspect. As far I for myself did work in construction and know how difficult it is to manage different assembly sections on small construction sites. I am pretty sure that no new generation Emirati had ever experienced to worked with a shovel in his hand to be able to differ between good and bad quality construction. Well fortunately they have plenty western expatriates there to ensure that Indian pig slaves are working. 

Well I am still content and confident and hope all the best for Emiratis and Expatriates in Dubai. I am not envy behaving like many Americans now. It is a spectacular surging country, that I call the Manhattan of the 21st century. :nocrook:
Regards 
Jens Rahnfeld


----------



## Imre

31/Aug/2007

Atlantis, Palm Jumeirah


----------



## FM 2258

^^

So Dubai does have some women. I hope to see alot of women when I visit Dubai, and the Atlantis.


----------



## BDvideo

Really Big Things on Palm Jumeirah from VanHenrik's YouTube page:

Starts at 6:06





part 2:


----------



## Jibran

this is looking great , thanks for the pic


----------



## rahnfeld

Ok , these videos are a pretty fine commercial, but not scientifically verified. I have seen the same documentary much better on BBC. But do they include a calculation about the probability, for example of a 7meters see level rise. Right they do not!!! But this would be the case contemplating the latest gravity measurements of the GRACE satellite science team on Antarctic and Greenland. Their newsletter from March 28, 2007, explains a statement on this subject. And as far I know, the Palm islands are mere account a 3 meters sea level rise. :runaway: But I am still am sure they are save if sea only rises little like 3 m. 
Also, what I meant was – how stable can a building like a skyscraper be, if constructed in record time by under waged cheap slave workers, although German engineers are pretty got watch dogs, but they cannot see each mistake an angry and disappointed slave is producing. The only structure I know lasted for long, like “ alf leilla wa leilla “ years and was build on slavery that way, were the ^^ Pyramids at Cairo. For them I believe a earthquake would leave a scratch only, but back to what these videos said about earthquake wave absorbing mechanical devices. They may work on a bridge – while a medium earthquake occurs – for skyscrapers are they proven??? I mean, why do you thing is it, that Japanese did not start building their 1km high skyscraping Skyscraper, when they first mentioned it about a 10 years before? May it be a too intense and incalculateable risk, and they know what they talking about. :nocrook: 
Man I do scare myself, yeah the pictures look nice now but with 7 meters risen sea level you have a real Atlantis then.
Regards,
Jens Rahnfeld


----------



## stjern

rahnfeld said:


> Ok , these videos are a pretty fine commercial, but not scientifically verified. I have seen the same documentary much better on BBC. But do they include a calculation about the probability, for example of a 7meters see level rise. Right they do not!!! But this would be the case contemplating the latest gravity measurements of the GRACE satellite science team on Antarctic and Greenland. Their newsletter from March 28, 2007, explains a statement on this subject. And as far I know, the Palm islands are mere account a 3 meters sea level rise. :runaway: But I am still am sure they are save if sea only rises little like 3 m.
> Also, what I meant was – how stable can a building like a skyscraper be, if constructed in record time by under waged cheap slave workers, although German engineers are pretty got watch dogs, but they cannot see each mistake an angry and disappointed slave is producing. The only structure I know lasted for long, like “ alf leilla wa leilla “ years and was build on slavery that way, were the ^^ Pyramids at Cairo. For them I believe a earthquake would leave a scratch only, but back to what these videos said about earthquake wave absorbing mechanical devices. They may work on a bridge – while a medium earthquake occurs – for skyscrapers are they proven??? I mean, why do you thing is it, that Japanese did not start building their 1km high skyscraping Skyscraper, when they first mentioned it about a 10 years before? May it be a too intense and incalculateable risk, and they know what they talking about. :nocrook:
> Man I do scare myself, yeah the pictures look nice now but with 7 meters risen sea level you have a real Atlantis then.
> Regards,
> Jens Rahnfeld


stop making up facts... seriously :nuts:


----------



## Kame

M.Schwerdtner said:


> a maglev .. yes, this would be great, ... would be nation #3 with a puplic maglev. ... (china - germany - uae)


there ain't no public maglev in germany. there's a test track that WAS open to public once and there are plans to build a maglev connecting munich central station to munich airport but nothin more.

just an info for those considering a travel to germany to try a maglev


----------



## DAMN I m good

I f the sea level rises of 7 metre than we re in big troubles particularly london if I am right cos I think they already have problems with to hight water


----------



## ottooo

^^ 7 metres?

Where would they get all that water? :nuts:


----------



## rahnfeld

*leaf through this ... and switch to thinking mode*

Hejsan,

ja visst, why am I being blamed for facts? Blame the laws of nature instead of me. Next time, before you criticize, try to educate yourself cause I do not feel like being your teacher for axioms. So while you took your time in writing, you could have just done some research on your own.

Let me no cite the Nasa Jet Propulsion Laboratory from www.sciencedaily.com (newsletter from March 28, 2007):

Greenland is cold and hot. It's a deep freezer storing 10 percent of Earth's ice and a subject of fevered debate. If something should melt all that ice, global sea level could rise as much as 7 meters (23 feet). Greenland and Antarctica - Earth's two biggest icehouses - are important indicators of climate change and a high priority for research, as highlighted by the newly inaugurated International Polar Year. 

Grace measurements have revealed that in just four years, from 2002 to 2006, Greenland lost between 150 and 250 cubic kilometers of ice pa (per anno). One cubic kilometer is equal to about 264 billion gallons of water. That's enough melting ice to account for an increase in global sea level of as much as 0.5 millimeters pa, according to I. Velicogna and J. Wahr of the University of Colorado, Boulder. They published their results in the scientific journal Nature last fall. Since global sea level has risen an average of three mm pa since 1993, Greenland's rapidly increasing contribution can't be overlooked.

While snow added 60 cubic kilometers of ice mass to Greenland's interior each year between 2003 and 2005, the low-lying coast areas of Greenland lost nearly three times as much ice - 172 cubic kilometers - each year during the same period. 
To confirm just how much of the mass Grace detects in Greenland and Antarctica is due to snow and ice, scientists also have to determine the contributions from another source, Earth's changing crust. "When Grace Satellite sees a change in polar gravity," says Watkins, "part of it is today's ice melt and part is what is called post-glacial rebound." 
"A long time ago during the last ice age, this region was pushed down by even more snow and ice, and now this mantle wants to come back, or rebound," explains Erik Ivins, a JPL Earth scientist and Grace science team member. 
One way to look at the problem, says Ivins, is to imagine a bathtub filling up with water from a faucet but losing water from holes in the bottom of the tub. At the same time, the bathtub may be changing shape. 
Ivins and his colleagues are refining the computer models used to understand and predict post-glacial rebound. It turns out that beneath the ice sheet covering Greenland, the mantle isn't changing the shape of the “bathtub" very fast. "This tells us that the large mass changes Grace detects in the southeastern region of Greenland aren't due to post-glacial rebound," says Ivins. 
:nocrook: 
kära hälsningar
Jens Rahnfeld


----------



## Essa

dude if the sea level rose 7m it means that much more than just the palm islands will be underwater.


----------



## rahnfeld

*fu..ing right*

I know only two words for that: 

you are fu..ing right, and we would definitely need more advanced technology and more effective political instruments for reactions to that. But the corresponding good feature would be to possessing access on one new continental crusts plus Greenland. Which might stabilize the recurrent climatically aroused strong winds (storms) and temperature swings. It might be a stupid thesis, but I am not sure whether all water shortage issues on earth could be solved due to that, but it would be a nice addition to a worldwide disaster – finally then. 
Give me just some time to find a model for sea-level rising and do additional research on coherent spots and since this is a considerable development; could we contemplate open up a new threat?
:nocrook: 
Regards Jens Rahnfeld


----------



## b1gh0u5e

Brice said:


> None of the villas have a solar panel. What a shame.


Is that really your response to this monumental engineering achievement? Seriously, is that the first thing you thought of after looking at those photos?


----------



## Lusitania

DAMN I m good said:


> enotmous project but they sould not put the same villas next to each other


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, the design gets a bit repetitive with the same elevations nearly directly next to each other.


----------



## Bluesence

The ideia is quite good but it ends up looking fake because the shape of the palm looks like it's 6 year-old drawing... But it's amazing for the inovation.


----------



## Taylorhoge

Any updates?


----------



## FM 2258

I saw this on the Dubai forum:



Nick L said:


>


----------



## jpaulo_001

just amazing


----------



## Jibran

very nice


----------



## Imre

I got some nice pics from the Nakheel

The Atlantis


----------



## Imre

pics from the Nakheel

The Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Imre

pics from the Nakheel

The Palm Jumeirah, Shoreline


----------



## Imre

pics from the Nakheel

The Palm Jumeirah, Golden Mile


----------



## jlshyang

omg! that's absolutely crazy! It's such a massive development!


----------



## Imre

pics from the Nakheel

The Palm Jumeirah,villas


----------



## Imre

from the Nakheel:

The Palm Jumeirah: background

Around the world, The Palm Jumeirah has become a symbol of Dubai’s incredible energy, growth and ambition. The truly iconic development stretches out into the Arabian Gulf in the shape of a date palm – the national plant of the United Arab Emirates.

The Palm Jumeirah is one of the world’s largest man-made islands (with The Palm Jebel Ali and The Palm Deira the only bigger ones) and home to a residential, tourism and leisure destination created by Nakheel, a key company in Dubai’s transformation from a sleepy fishing village into one of the fastest growing cities in the world. 

Located off the coast of Jumeirah, Dubai’s most prestigious district, The Palm Jumeirah is a landmark in engineering providing luxury residences, retail and leisure facilities across three main areas – the trunk, crescent, and fronds.

The project commenced in 2001 with land reclamation – a feat in itself, as land reclamation of this size and scale, and in the complex shape of a palm tree, had never been achieved before. From the first grain of sand being laid in the Arabian Gulf to the first residents moving in will have taken little more than five years.

Announced in 2001, with sales launching in 2002, The Palm Jumeirah has attracted buyers from Chile to China, New York to Nepal, with the first residents moving into the 4,000 villas and apartments completed as part of the first phase of the project build at the end of 2006. 

The project is still ongoing and the next 5-6 years will see the island become one of the world’s premier resorts, offering more than 30 beachfront hotels, including Atlantis, The Palm, as well as a wealth of retail and leisure choices.

The 16 fronds which form the head of The Palm Jumeirah will be home to some of the most luxurious villas in the world each with its own beachfront, and will create the main residential area of The Palm.

With an upscale mix of residences, retail, hotels and leisure, the trunk is the hub of The Palm Jumeirah. The Palm Golden Mile, opening in 2008, and the Shoreline Apartments will be home to a range of standard and luxury apartments, penthouses and town homes, all housed in waterfront buildings. The spectacular centerpiece of the trunk is The Trump International Hotel and Tower, a stunning hotel and residence tower and the first joint venture between Nakheel and The Trump Organization.

Of course, you won’t necessarily have to be on land to stay at The Palm Jumeirah, as one of the world’s most famous cruise-liners, the QE2, is set to find a permanent home there from 2009. Another world renowned tourism attraction due to take up residence will be the spectacular Cirque du Soleil. The permanent theatre will be an entirely original show specifically created for The Palm Jumeirah. The premier will be showcased towards the end of 2010.

Now synonymous with Dubai’s vision of the future, The Palm Jumeirah is an iconic landmark, not only in the Gulf region but throughout the world. Symbolic of the thriving tourism, leisure and retail industries of Dubai, The Palm Jumeirah is a feat of engineering the like of which has never been attempted before. 

Proudly positioned as Nakheel’s flagship development, the glamorous, innovative and ambitious The Palm Jumeirah is a truly unique development which has been at the forefront of Dubai’s growth as an internationally recognised tourism and business destination.




The Palm Jumeirah: key facts


-	The Palm Jumeirah is one of the world’s largest man-made islands, covering 560 hectares of land
-	More than 600 football pitches could sit comfortably on The Palm Jumeirah
-	It is more than one and a half times the size of Central Park, and approximately four times the size of Hyde Park
-	94 million cubic metres of sand and 7 million tonnes of rock have been used in the build
-	The amount of material used could create a 2 metre high and half a metre wide wall that would circle the globe three times
-	The island includes the first ever curved breakwater
-	This is the first time such a complex shape has been created through land reclamation.
-	A six-lane sub-sea tunnel has been built to connect the spine to crescent. The tunnel is 1.4 km long; 40m wide; and 25m below sea level to allow 10m for boats to navigate above
-	Once completed, The Palm Jumeirah will be home to more than 70 different nationalities set to move in to the development
-	Every single one of the first phase properties – 4,000 in total - sold within 72 hours of the initial sales release. 
-	Average premiums on properties are between 70 per cent and 120 per cent, with some reaching up to 300 per cent
-	The fronds will be home to more than 8,000 residents, with each villa enjoying unique beachfront living thanks to the white sandy beaches that front the villas private gardens 
-	The Palm Golden Mile residence, opening in 2008, will be home to more than 700 apartments, ranging from one bedroom apartments to penthouses and town homes, all housed in waterfront buildings
-	More than 2,600 apartments consisting of one, two and three bedroom units form the Shoreline Apartments, along with 80 luxurious penthouses


----------



## nezzybaby

Imre said:


> .....
> -	The amount of material used could create a 2 metre high and half a metre wide wall that would circle the globe three times.....


I love statistics like this, why a 2m high 0.5m wide wall??? why not 1m by 1m, has the same overall size. And why not say a 3m high 1m wide wall that would circle the globe once, is three times more impressive??



Thanks for the massive update Imre, they are some amazing pictures, the waterpark next to atlantis looks amazing, and everything is starting to polish up with grass and trees appearing everywhere. Still no sign of the trump tower, any word on that?


----------



## Imre

18/October/2007

The Atlantis


----------



## Imre

18/October/2007

The Palm Jumeirah

Tiara





Golden Mile



Villas











trunk and entrance


----------



## Imre

18/Oct/2007

Cityscape 2007 , Atkins

Trump Hotel, Palm Jumeirah


----------



## FK

Imre said:


> 18/October/2007
> 
> The Atlantis


Breathtaking! especially the last one


----------



## rahnfeld

*Federation Island*

Thx for the great new impression, 

may I merely ask you to simply adjust the size of the figures for your next post minfadlak, so they will better fit on my display? 

I have to present this update:

Russian Government too has given the nod to the 250-hectare Federation Island that will be built in the shape of Russia, stretching from a man-made Kaliningrad all the way to a scale model of the disputed Kuril Islands. It is the brain of the Dutch architect Erick van Egeraat to create a Russia-shaped luxury island in the Black Sea near Sochi by 2014, when the city hosts the Winter Olympics. It derives its name from the planned shape of the coastline, which will resemble Russia's boundaries. If all goes well as planned then the Federation Island will cost an estimated 155 billion rubles (over $6 billion), will have two marinas, religious centers, roads, parkland and artificial rivers, mimicking Russia's major rivers. Having apartments and villas to house 25,000, it is scheduled to be completed in time for the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi. However the acting economics minister, German Gref quoted its cost at 250 billion rubles (about $10 billion). Well they certainly have made enough money from all the oil business!



























source: Luxurylaunches.com
http://www.luxurylaunches.com/real_estate/federation_island_in_russia_worth_6_billion_is_a_miniature_form_of_the_country_itself.php

best regards
jens rahnfeld
:banana:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ What is the heck? Why not that person who took these pictures help that animal to go back to the sea? I know its dangerous but come on, help that animal out.


----------



## Insane alex

let it be! It killed Steve Irwing!


----------



## Dimension

AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## PiLLy

dettol said:


> ^^Shhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Hes sleeping


ahuaauhhuahuahuauhuhaauhauh

cool


----------



## Imre

from the Nakheel:


Coral growing on the breakwater of The Palm Jumeirah




Taisei Seagrass Study


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

the stingray looks like a carpet ^.^ ...


----------



## Havefun85

This almost look's surreal , really amazing!
But i wonder ,people who are living all the way at the end of the "palm leaves", 
aren't they facing huge traffic jams?. I mean all those people have to leave that island trough that narrow traffic road. And there will be living maybe 10000 people on that island? 
And i also miss the green tree's , i really love the architecture of the home's, but it would be a bit to flat and to much concrete for me. 
And i don't think there grows much on that sand , beside's of palm tree's .
I think i couldn't live there, the home's are great but i would feel to "isolated" there, and to less nature for me. 
How much does it cost to build a home there, and who can afford that ?
Is it all import who have bought a house there, or are there also Dubai people that bought a house?


----------



## Emir of Ketir

God bless Sheikh Mohammed and his visionary developments - thanks to him and Nakheel's effort we now have this wonderful Marine life in the Gulf.


----------



## Infrasuper Planet

vman11 said:


> This project has turned into a bloody mess. It looks terrible and reflects in NO way the original design. Obiously the developer got hungry for more cash and chopped all the original blocks into 4.
> 
> BAH!! you don't f**k with the environment this much, it will come back to bight you.


i totally agree. like there is way too much concrete and not enough green spaces or parks or sand along the shoreline. like they say how the palm islands will give dubai more coast line - but what coast line? like in some of those pics the coastline is a mere 3m wide or so? what kind of coast line is that? Not enough green areas and trees. there is no shady green areas for people to relax outside on a warm day. the fronds of the palms is dominated by the houses. Why can't they remove a small block and replace it with a park with plenty of trees and stuff. As much as i want to love this project, there are some bits of it which suck and need improving. 

Btw, good to see some coral life growing in the breakwater. All rumours about the palms destroying natural habitat of sea creatures is official dismissed!


----------



## emzeti

wow..dubai..oh my, very impressive!!


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper

I find it so ironic how this project could probably not exist in a "developed" country because of environmental laws and envirofags but it actually creates life and new habitats for marine species.

This project has to pay for itself BTW, thats why they fill every square inch of it and the palm trees will develop over time


----------



## FM 2258

Dubai Spacescraper said:


> I find it so ironic how this project could probably not exist in a "developed" country because of environmental laws and envirofags but it actually creates life and new habitats for marine species.
> 
> This project has to pay for itself BTW, thats why they fill every square inch of it and the palm trees will develop over time


:lol: envirofags


----------



## hoosier

Dubai Spacescraper said:


> I find it so ironic how this project could probably not exist in a "developed" country because of environmental laws and envirofags but it actually creates life and new habitats for marine species.
> 
> This project has to pay for itself BTW, thats why they fill every square inch of it and the palm trees will develop over time


Nonsense. Many U.S. cities have large shore reclamation projects developments. Battery Park City in New York is a great example of this.


----------



## b1gh0u5e

"Envirofags"---great name.

Hungry and dying???? It's dead buddy. And who are you to determine that the "palm" was the cause of its death? Are you a marine biologist or did you just stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night?


----------



## Imre

Press Release

*Al Osaimi Group on track to launch AED 1 billion luxury resort at The Palm Jumeirah by first quarter of 2008*

Leading Kuwaiti real estate developer appoints partners for contracting, project management and project consultancy 

December 11, 2007




Al Osaimi Group, a leading Kuwait-based developer, has announced that it has recently appointed several firms for the contracting and enabling works, project management, and project consultancy of its maiden offering in the UAE - the AED 1 billion Luxury Resort, Spa and Residence project located on the Crescent of The Palm Jumeirah. The developer has announced that it will officially launch the one million square foot project in the first quarter of 2008 following its initial agreement in June 2007 with Dusit International, one of the world’s most prestigious Thai hotel chains, for the management of the project, which is targeted for completion in 2010.

In a bid to ensure the highest quality for its flagship venture, Al Osaimi has partnered with renowned firms to render their expertise in the resorts and residences project, including APCC for contracting and enabling works, PROJACS for project management, and Khatib and Alami for project contracting consultancy services and landscape design. The developer has also announced that it is currently in the final stages of the escrow registration process, in compliance with the regulations outlined by the Dubai Land Department and in preparation for the launch date early next year.

“As the developer of a project that is set to attract more regional and international visitors to the UAE, our strategy is to establish ties with the most respected firms in the industry to ensure that our luxury resort will not only provide a stronger boost to the tourism sector but also reinforce Dubai as the world’s leading destination for travel and real property investments. We are confident that these partnerships will yield favourable results in terms of achieving our desired aesthetic appeal for the project, which is to exude the aura of luxurious lifestyle, total relaxation and the highest standards of comforts and convenience. We have dedicated all our efforts to ensure that we acquire only the best firms for our unique development, which we definitely believe will be one of The Palm’s most popular destinations,” said Abdul Rahman Al Osaimi, Chairman, Al Osaimi Group.

Spanning approximately 95,000 square meters on the crescent of The Palm Jumeirah, the project comprises a seven-star luxury hotel, a five-star family resort and an upscale residential complex with a combined total of 178 lavish freehold townhouses and penthouses, and a dozen chalets spread across the development. With a traditional Indian architecture and design, the hotel offers 116 guestrooms and suites, whilst the Moroccan-themed family resort has 292 rooms and suites. Both hotels will offer distinctive dining experiences, themed landscaping, ballroom and state-of-the-art facilities among other amenities. The luxurious development will also include Dusit’s renowned Deverana Spa, which will feature an authentic Thai-inspired rejuvenation experience exclusive to guests at the hotel, in addition to the internationally acclaimed service of Dusit International that incorporates the traditional Thai culture and hospitality.

“Our collaboration with renowned companies is a testament to our global approach to property development and our commitment to delivering world-class projects. The initial agreement we signed with Dusit International has paved the way for us to establish strong alliances with other reputable firms that share our vision of exceeding entrenched benchmarks of excellence. Following the recent completion of soil investigation and other initial preparations, we are fully on track for our launch during the first quarter of 2008,” concluded Abdul Rahman Al Osaimi.

With more than 25 years of experience in Kuwait and across the GCC, the Al Osaimi Group has established a significant reputation in the market, having delivered major projects distinguished for their excellent design and architecture. Since its inception, the Group has handled various projects in Kuwait and across the region including residential, commercial, retail and hospitality developments. The company’s extensive portfolio covers project development, real estate investment, construction, and engineering performed by the Group’s flagship company - Oriental Constructions (ORICON). The subsidiary firm, which has spearheaded over 15 projects, is handling the Group’s development on The Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## Imre

good news from the Nakheel

*Nakheel and Istithmar join to expand hotel business *

12 December, 2007 Nakheel Hotels is the new name for Istithmar Hotels after Dubai World consolidated its hotel business under one banner to create a fully integrated hotel investment company.




The merger is part of an internal restructure within the Dubai World group whereby the real estate business of Istithmar is being joined with Nakheel. The merged entity will remain a wholly owned subsidiary of the Dubai World group.

The hotels group was formed in April 2006 as the hotel investment and asset management business of Istithmar and has, in less than 2 years, accumulated a global hotel property portfolio and has already shaped the performance of these properties. The enterprise value of investments to date is in excess of $3 billion.

The hotels group will continue to be led by Chief Executive Joe Sita and the team will be enhanced with the addition of several key positions. 

Joe Sita, Chief Executive, Nakheel Hotels, said: 

“Nakheel is renowned around the world for its iconic projects such as The Palm Jumeirah and The World, and is playing a major role in driving Dubai’s tourism growth, increasing the number of hotels in the emirate by more than 50 per cent through its developments. It therefore makes sense for Istithmar Hotels to join the Nakheel organization, providing the hotels group with additional resources, capabilities, and the backing of one of the world’s foremost real estate developers.

“The hotels group has already formed a number of key strategic alliances with partners, investee companies, operators and brands and will continue to build and leverage these relationships in pursuing its business strategy under the Nakheel banner.”

Chris O’Donnell, Nakheel CEO, said:

“With the continued growth and rationalization of the Dubai World businesses, and following the merge of Istithmar and Nakheel’s real estate divisions, it is now timely for the group to join its hotel businesses together. The merge will not only consolidate our resources and existing investments, but will also continue the process of creating a broad based real estate company, focusing on activities from development and asset management through to funds and investment management.”

Nakheel Hotels will continue to pursue its strategy of acquiring luxury hotels in key gateway cities and resorts across North America, Europe and Asia, along with investing in the budget hotels sector in key growth markets.

Projects currently include The Trump International Hotel & Tower, which is under development on The Palm Jumeirah, while the group has already acquired several luxury hotels in the US, including Mandarin Oriental, W Union Square and Hotel Washington, as well as significant equity investments in Kerzner and International Hotel Investments plc, and development projects for W hotels in Thailand. 

QE2 Enterprises, which has acquired the QE2, will also become part of the expanded Nakheel Hotels. The QE2 is to form the centerpiece of a luxury hotel, residential, retail and entertainment destination to be developed on The Palm Jumeirah.

Joe Sita, Chief Executive, Nakheel Hotels, will be available for interview on 12 December 2007.


----------



## Imre

from the Nakheel

*The Palm Jumeirah’s Anchor Marina Underway*



Dubai, 10th November 2007: Nakheel, one of the world’s largest privately-held property developers, has announced that work has commenced on the installation of two marinas in the Anchor Marina of The Palm Jumeirah. 







Promoting a waterfront lifestyle and providing world class marina facilities is a core focus of The Palm Jumeirah. The Anchor Marina will provide 582 berths and is a central component of achieving this vision. 

The pontoons, which are located on the head of trunk on both the east and west side, will be installed by the end of November. The marinas are due to open mid 2008, with the marina Clubhouse opening in late 2008. It will house administrative offices, restroom, a café and restaurant, and some yachting-related shops and offices. The two marinas will be connected by a tunnel that passes beneath the Palm’s spine road. The residents have first right of refusal to purchase berths at the marina.

Chris O’Donnell, Nakheel CEO, said: 

“Since its launch in 2001, demand for property on The Palm Jumeirah has been exceptional and Marina Residences has been no different. Not only offering top class facilities and an attractive waterfront lifestyle, Marina Residences is now offering the opportunity for residents to moor their own boats on The Palm Jumeirah.”

Wayne Lowery, Island Global Yachting (IGY) Marketing Manager, said: 

“Anchor Marina is ideally located at the heart of the extraordinary Palm Jumeirah. At Anchor Marina we offer much more than merely a place to leave your boat – we provide a world-class yachting destination. Our extra wide and stable concrete pontoons will provide an unprecedented level of comfort for our marina guests – a first in the UAE.”

Once complete, Marina Residences development will boast 940 two and three bedroom apartments and penthouses and a further 40 townhouses. Residents will be able to enjoy panoramic views of the Arabian coast and access to a wealth of attractions and facilities on The Palm Jumeirah, such as the QE2, Atlantis, the luxury marinas and the purpose-built theatre for Cirque Du Soleil.

The marinas on The Palm will be a key element of helping promote marine transportation along the entire Dubai coastline, and creating sufficient marina capacity for Dubai and its new shoreline developments. IGY and Nakheel are developing 1,500 berths on The Palm Jumeriah.


----------



## Infrasuper Planet

great construction updates imre. thanks alot


----------



## FM 2258

Nice update but it looks like a total mess. I can't wait to see everything finished and cleaned up.


----------



## Imre

25/December/2007

Atlantis and the Palm Jumeirah from the Burj Al Arab


----------



## Infrasuper Planet

haven't been on this thread for a while now
great progess has been made especially on the Atlantis hotel
can anyone tell me the current status/progress of the Trump International Hotel planned for this palm???


----------



## Omaro

I think it's approved, still not under construction... Might be wrong though

Some night shots from the shoreline (December 22, 2007): 



















Atlantis


----------



## googlepeakoil

Imre said:


> from the Nakheel
> 
> *The Palm Jumeirah’s Anchor Marina Underway*
> 
> Dubai, 10th November 2007: Nakheel, one of the world’s largest privately-held property developers, has announced that work has commenced on the installation of two marinas in the Anchor Marina of The Palm Jumeirah.


Living in one of those beachside houses on the edge of that fern on the left - I'd feel a bit mis-sold. The houses look very very big and nice but they're too packed in beside each other. The palm trunk is many more times over-developed than it was going to be originally. I'm sure people buying it thought they'd get their own private beach - now they have a marina 150m in front of them... they probably thought their kids could go swimming out from their beach - now they're more likely to get run down by a motorboat than at any beach in Spain or anywhere else. The first renders of the Palm are very different to what they are now. Maybe somebody could post some for a comparison ;-)


----------



## Plasma.

I can't believe this!! So Amazing!! They are building so fast, i checked on the project a couple years ago and there was nothing. But now there is soooo much.

Amazing Project and all the proposed towers look amazing!!


----------



## Gordion

Great progress, cant believe my eyes :nuts:


----------



## Lusitania

googlepeakoil said:


> Living in one of those beachside houses on the edge of that fern on the left - I'd feel a bit mis-sold. The houses look very very big and nice but they're too packed in beside each other. The palm trunk is many more times over-developed than it was going to be originally. I'm sure people buying it thought they'd get their own private beach - now they have a marina 150m in front of them... they probably thought their kids could go swimming out from their beach - now they're more likely to get run down by a motorboat than at any beach in Spain or anywhere else. The first renders of the Palm are very different to what they are now. Maybe somebody could post some for a comparison ;-)


Very true, not to mention how nasty marinas tend to be, I don't think that was a smart move.


----------



## LuisAlfonso22

Omaro said:


> I think it's approved, still not under construction... Might be wrong though
> 
> Some night shots from the shoreline (December 22, 2007):
> 
> 
> Atlantis


Any render of this^^


----------



## TU 'cane

This project is lookin good.


----------



## vari k.

It looks good, but to be honest...i think that the houses are way too close, looks like a concrete jungle on sand


----------



## DCKL

vari karin said:


> It looks good, but to be honest...i think that the houses are way too close, looks like a concrete jungle on sand


It will look so much better when they landscape and paint the buildings...although there doesn't seem to be much room for trees and what not...


----------



## phillybud

Ugly. Horrible in it's tacky kitschy concept. It breaks my heart.


----------



## anti87

Stunning pics


----------



## Mr. Met

there are the other two palms, the world islands, and the dubai waterfront on top of this project.


----------



## Alle

It looks fantastic to me, sure not all of the landscaping is done yet, but its turning out to become a very interesting city (the whole of Dubai, and especially but not exclusively becouse of this).


----------



## Imre

12/January/2007

Palm Jumeirah, Atlantis


----------



## Imre

12/January/2007

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Infrasuper Planet

^^ Sigh of Relief
I thought there would be less green and trees on the palm than what the model shows. thankgod for that!


----------



## Shezan

OMG...it' s stunning at all !
looking fwd to slide on that acquapark !


----------



## Omaro

A few hours ago, Jan 13, 2008. Pics taken on the Palm, sorry for the quality, none were taken with a tripod though :S 














































Atlantis:









Burj Al Arab and JBH (Jumeirah Beach Hotel), with Dubai's skyline in the background:


----------



## marrio415

the sea will claim back what was once the sea.nice development though


----------



## Omaro

What goes around comes around


----------



## Imre

*Nakheel to reveal plans for new era of waterfront development at TDIM 2008*


Dubai, 14 January 2008: Nakheel, one of the world’s largest privately-held property developers, will showcase plans for its new era of waterfront development at this year’s TDIM 2008 (Tourism Development project & Investment Market), a new exhibition taking place at Dubai World Trade Centre on 20th to 22nd January.

*Nakheel will play a key role in the first ever TDIM exhibition with the largest stand in the company’s history, which is approximately the same size as three Olympic swimming pools.* A number of new developments will be revealed in exciting shows talking place in two large domes situated within the stand. Nakheel will also unveil a 13 metre-long scale model of Dubai with an updated show, detailing the role the waterfront has played in the growth of Dubai and the major role Nakheel has played in this. 

Each of Nakheel’s waterfront projects will be displayed at the exhibition, including the latest addition to Nakheel’s diverse portfolio of projects, Dubai Promenade. A model of the recently launched waterfront community is set to be revealed, which will allow visitors to see how Dubai Promenade will create a virtual peninsula along the emirate’s shoreline anchored by a spectacular five-star wheel-shaped hotel. 

Manal Shaheen, Director, Sales, Marketing and Customer Services, said: “Nakheel is thrilled to play such a major role in the first ever TDIM exhibition. As the creator of some of the world’s most iconic developments, TDIM provides a perfect opportunity to showcase our most visionary projects, such as The Palm Jumeirah and The World, but also the exciting new waterfront projects that we are launching this month. The Nakheel stand is the largest that we have ever created in our history and will feature some truly spectacular attractions.”

Fast Future / Global Futures and Foresight (GFF), a strategic futures think tank, which draws on a global network of business, academics, and future thinkers from across the world, will also feature at Nakheel’s stand. Nakheel is currently sponsoring a study conducted by GFF, titled ‘The Future of Travel and Tourism in the Middle East – A Vision to 2020’; seminars discussing this study will also be conducted at the exhibition.

Manal Shaheen added: “The partnership with GFF provides an opportunity for Nakheel to further demonstrate that we are taking positive steps in recognising the long term effects of ongoing development.”


*Project updates: The Palm Trilogy*

The first residents began moving into *The Palm Jumeirah *at the end of 2006 and now more than 1,500 homes have been handed over. The Palm Jumeirah’s villas and apartments sold out within days of launch and now yield average premiums of 70-120%. Over the next three to four years, Nakheel will transform The Palm Jumeirah into one of the world’s premier resorts with an average of 25,000 hotel guests and 20,000 visitors a day. There will be 30 five star hotels including Atlantis and Trump Tower, luxury marinas, and a purpose built theatre for Cirque du Soleil. The QE2 will also be located off The Palm Jumeirah. 

*The Palm Jebel Ali *which will add a further 100 kilometres of coastline to Dubai is progressing at a rapid pace. Reclamation on the project began in October 2002 and reclamation of land from the original masterplan is now 100% complete. Reclamation of additions to the original master plan, including the lengthening of fronds and widening of the spine is underway. Primary breakwater construction work was completed in December 2006 by leading engineering company, Jan de Nul, and infrastructure work commenced in April 2007 with the construction of six bridges by Samsung which will connect to the mainland. 

At the opposite end of Dubai, *The Palm Deira *– the newest and largest of the Palm developments – is also progressing well, and in terms of reclaimed land is already bigger than The Palm Jumeirah. Reclamation of the entire project is on schedule to be completed by 2013. The Palm Deira will add 226 kilometres of coastline and will be 4,635 hectares in size. Eighty per cent of The Palm Deira is expected to be for residential purposes. This new ‘city’ will include a wide variety of facilities, amenities and public services, from schools to hospitals, places of worship to recreational facilities, shopping malls to sports amenities for use by up to one million people. 

Based four kilometres offshore from Dubai in the Arabian Gulf, one of Nakheel’s most iconic projects, The World, is also progressing at a rapid pace. Land reclamation has now been fully completed and more than half of the total islands available for sale have been sold. Last year saw a huge demand from investors; with almost 50 islands sold. Measuring approximately 9 kilometres in width by 7 kilometres in length, the development covers approximately 931 hectares and adds an additional 232 kilometres of beachfront to Dubai’s coastline. Cost of islands vary depending on size and location, and are currently between $15- $50 million.


----------



## Imre

Press Release

*Dusit International to launch region’s largest Thai-inspired ‘Devarana Spa’ on Al Osaimi’s luxury resort 

1800 square meter spa on The Palm Jumeirah to offer exotic and lavish treatments under the theme ‘Garden in Heaven’*



January 16, 2008

Devarana Spa, the luxurious Thai-inspired spa chain and part of the internationally reputed Dusit International Group, has announced the launch of a 1800 square metre spa at the Al Osaimi Group’s AED 1 billion luxury resort, spa and residence project located on the Crescent of The Palm Jumeirah. The move follows an earlier agreement signed by Dusit International and Al Osaimi Group for the management of the project and the inclusion of the hotel’s world-class spa facility featuring traditional Thai service and hospitality. Designed under the theme ‘Garden in Heaven’, Devarana Spa is set to offer guests with outstanding services through age-old therapies combined with modern knowledge, and with an emphasis on pampering and wellness using established Thai health and beauty practices.

The spa, which comprises of nine private single rooms and two double suites, is set to provide its patrons with a fusion of relaxation technologies derived from Thai and Eastern practices and the more modern Western methods. Offering a tranquil interior, which includes Devarana’s trademark contemporary Thai style such as water features, 14th century Thai arch, canopied couches and handwritten poetry on the wall, the spa has also adopted Middle Eastern influence within its overall concept to cater to a wider range of guests. Remaining faithful to the spa’s natural ambiance and its ‘back-to-basics’ philosophy, all therapies within the centre will be complemented by 100 per cent natural products and trained massage experts.

“In our pursuit towards providing the most luxurious lifestyle to the guests and tenants of our maiden project, we are proud to bring renowned Thai hospitality through the addition of Devarana Spa to the lavish facilities within our luxury resort. With utmost customer satisfaction as our primary goal, we recognise the advantages that this partnership will bring to us, as spa services have become an important criterion for hotel selection for clients in the Middle East. We are confident that the presence of this spa facility will attract more tourists and investors to our luxury resort to enjoy utmost privacy, VIP treatment and most of all luxury pampering in a secluded and peaceful environment,” said Arige Abukishk, Executive Commercial Director - UAE, Al Osaimi Investments.

Further embracing its concept, which luxuriously blends Asian and Arabic cultures, the Devarana Spa has developed new treatments by combining authentic Thai therapies with traditional Arabian treatments such as the traditional hammam. The spa facility also offers its existing international treatments, which have been enhanced with the use of indigenous products. Also available among the wide range of services and amenities are foot reflexology, manicure and pedicure areas, changing areas with heat experience, relaxation lounges, reception and a spa shop. More than 30 spa personnel will be trained at Devarana’s base in Thailand, with trainers visiting Dubai to conduct further training.

”As an internationally renowned brand that has built a strong reputation in the rapidly growing hotel and spa industry, we are looking forward towards bringing in our world-class Devarana Spa brand to the Middle East. Through our partnership with the Al Osaimi Group, we are fully dedicated towards delivering our award winning fusion treatments to high potential customers in the region. Our aim is to establish the Devarana Spa experience as an essential part of every guest’s visit to the resort,” said Sam-Erik Ruttmann, Regional Vice President, Middle East, Dusit International. “We will be adding additional sections and elements, which will further enhance the spa’s Middle Eastern accents, particularly keeping in mind the variety of nationalities that visit Dubai and are seeking an unforgettable relaxation experience.”

With more than 25 years of experience in Kuwait and across the GCC, the Al Osaimi Group has established a significant reputation in the market, having delivered major projects distinguished for their excellent design and architecture. Since its inception, the Group has handled various projects in Kuwait and across the region including residential, commercial, retail and hospitality developments. The company’s extensive portfolio covers project development, real estate investment, construction, and engineering performed by the Group’s flagship company - Oriental Constructions (ORICON). The subsidiary firm, which has spearheaded over 15 projects, is handling the Group’s development on The Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## Mr. Met

I guess they are almost done with all of the building, when is all of the construction done on the Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Omaro

Yesterday, Jan 17, 2008


----------



## DAMN I m good

This project is just so enormous !!!


----------



## Imre

19/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah and Atlantis


----------



## Imre

19/January/2008

Palm Jumeirah, Logo Island


----------



## Omaro

January 18, 2008:

































































































































































































































































































A duck :


----------



## Imre

21/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah and Atlantis from the Dubai Jewel Tower (TECOM area)


----------



## Alle

Excellent update


----------



## choyak

OMG As soon as I observed that building I thought, 'I have seen this before, yeah Paradise Island' then later, I see it is called ATLANTIS just like the Bahamas. Will this one also have underwater features etc?


----------



## Imre

Press Release:

*IFA HOTELS & RESORTS HANDS OVER FIRST PROPERTY ON THE PALM JUMEIRAH*

First customers moved into their only freehold, hotel operator managed residences in Dubai




January 23rd , 2008
The handover of keys to Dubai’s first ever freehold residential buildings to be managed by an international hotel operator, The Palm Residence (Al Nabat & Al Haseer), has started by leading mixed-use property developer IFA Hotels & Resorts (IFA HR). The Palm Residence are freehold serviced residences located on the trunk of the iconic Palm Jumeirah island. 

Patrick Smith, VP Asset Management IFA HR, stated, “The Palm Residence is the first of our residential developments in Dubai to be delivered to our customers, a key milestone for our company. We are delighted to be partnering with Fairmont Hotels & Resorts, who have been appointed as the managers of the building and will be responsible for providing the highest of standards to our homeowners.”

In Dubai, IFA HR have sold over 2,000 residential units and are developing a total of 3,000 keys on The Palm Jumeirah, with a value exceeding over US$ 2.5 billion. Welcoming the first of these homeowners is a momentous occasion for the largest foreign investor on the island.

The 250 units of The Palm Residences are located on a world wonder and one of the globe’s most desirable addresses. The average purchase price of a two bedroom sea-facing beach front apartment at launch was between 1.2 million AED (approximately US$ 327,000) and 1.45 million AED (approximately US$ 395,000). However, the value of these apartments at present averages at 3.2 to 3.4 million AED (US$ 872,000 to US$ 926,000) representing an increase in value of over 160%.

With a choice of sea views, these deluxe shoreline apartments will have their own private health club, clubhouse, children’s playground, gardens and restaurant complex. In these Fairmont branded residences, owners enjoy a range of concierge services and the option to purchase additional ‘a la carte’ services that include child-care, housekeeping, grocery shopping and more. 

“We greatly value our partnership with IFA Hotels & Resorts,” says Philip M. Barnes, Regional Vice President, Middle East, Fairmont Hotels & Resorts, adding “we are delighted with the opportunity to manage their first project on The Palm Jumeirah and look forward to extending our renowned hospitality in such an unrivalled location.”

Smith continued, “As the next year and a half will see us handing over more than 1,600 residential units in Dubai, this handover of The Palm Residence to our first customers represents the start of great things to come for our company.”


----------



## Imre

24/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah

Tiara Residences


----------



## Imre

24/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah

Shoreline


----------



## Imre

24/January/2008

The Atlantis and the Palm Monorail


----------



## Imre

24/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah,villas, beach


----------



## Imre

24/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah,villa


----------



## Imre

24/January/2008

The Palm Jumeirah,Crescent hotel (ROYAL AMWAY)


----------



## Sentient Seas

Awesome photos, Imre. :cheers:


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Nice to see some work going on the spot, thanks Imre for update. 

Just a question. Is this the final approved design for this tower?


----------



## Imre

they will change something ,I hope 300m+ , canal was cancelled


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Thanks for information.


----------



## Imre

this is the latest from the Nakheel:





Donald Trump Jr

Description
Donald Trump Jr visits The World


----------



## jaleelmalik

*Rightly said*



nezzybaby said:


> Or see how many people want a beach front property when you have a coastline of 20km or so, this is not about being landlocked, nobody has ever hinted in that direction. This is about increasing the coastline so that they can sell more beach fronted properties. It makes good business sense, when you are trying to create a tourist destination, tourists like being on the beach.
> 
> I will be petitioning for you to be banned from these forums dallasbrink, you fail to post anything rellevant, constantly bash dubai, *and now have shown a very racist side. *Will be PMing mods if it doesnt stop soon.




Exactly.

Cheers


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures and rendering!  I'm curious why did the canal project is canceled? In my opinion, it looks much better than the plaza that shows on this rendering.


----------



## Alle

It was practically impossible, most probably (poor watercirculation etc).


----------



## Imre

Press Release

*Al Osaimi Group appoints Wilson Associates as interior designers for AED 1.5 billion luxury resort at The Palm Jumeirah*

Leading Kuwaiti real estate developer allocates AED 400 million for furniture, fixture and equipment of maiden offering in the UAE

February 03, 2008

Al Osaimi Group, a leading Kuwait-based developer, has announced the appointment of internationally acclaimed interior design firm, Wilson Associates - Singapore, to handle the interior design of its AED 1.5 billion luxury resort, spa and residence project located at the Crescent of The Palm Jumeirah. The developer has allocated a budget of AED 400 million for the furniture, fixture and equipment of its maiden offering in the UAE, which is set to be officially launched in February 2008. The move follows previously announced partnerships with renowned firms to render their expertise in the project, including APCC for contracting and enabling works, PROJACS for project management, and Khatib and Alami for project contracting consultancy services and landscape design.

With initial design work set to commence within the first quarter of 2008, Wilson Associates is set to create a custom interior for the project in line with the Moroccan and Indian-based architectural themes adopted for the five-star family resort and seven-star luxury hotel respectively. The firm has allocated various teams to design and execute the different phases of design from initial concept to project completion. Wilson’s design professionals comprise registered architects, accredited interior designers, renderers, and draftsmen. Wilson Associates is a 23-time winner of the prestigious American Hotel and Motel Association’s “Gold Key Award” for Excellence in hospitality design.
“As the foundation of our inaugural project in the UAE sets new standards in the construction of luxurious hospitality and residential developments, we recognise the importance of our partnerships with the most respected firms in the industry as the driving force behind the impressive pace at which the project has been progressing so far. Wilson Associates has proposed to us an impressive interior design for the resort and hotel facilities, which has truly captured the essence of both Indian and Moroccan cultures while encapsulating the aura of total relaxation and comfort,” said Abdul Rahman Al Osaimi, Chairman of Al Osaimi Group.

Founded in 1975, Wilson Associates has built a strong reputation for its highly specialised interior architectural designs, ranging from award-winning hotels such as the Park Hyatt Dubai to themed resorts and casinos like the Palace of the Lost City, South Africa and the Atlantis in Dubai. At present, the firm has designed and installed more than one million guestrooms in hundreds of hotels worldwide through the expertise of its 350 talented and multi-cultural staff. The firm offers a full range of interior architectural design services, from initial space planning and design to construction documents and construction administration. Utilising the company’s wide range of global resources for its international clientele, Wilson Associates maintains offices in Dallas, New York, Los Angeles, Singapore, Johannesburg and Shanghai.

“Our broad experience in luxury hospitality design has been responsible for our extensive reach in the international real estate and construction industry. Maintaining significant partnerships with high profile developers such as the Al Osaimi Group has been one of the determining factors of the success we currently enjoy within this highly competitive market. We are confident that our contribution in integrating such thematic and cultural designs to this wonderful development will exceed the expectations of investors and end-users alike. We are very excited to be involved in The Palm Jumeirah project,” concluded Bernard Himel, Managing Director, Wilson Associates - Singapore.

The luxury resort project, which is being built on approximately 100 million square feet of prime land at the crescent of The Palm Jumeirah, comprises a seven-star luxury hotel, a five-star family resort and an upscale residential complex with a total of 180 freehold townhouses and penthouses. Both the hotel and resort will offer luxurious and cutting-edge guestrooms and suites, distinctive dining experiences, private chalets, ballroom and meeting facilities with the latest technological advancements and themed landscaping. In addition, the hotel will also house Dusit’s renowned Deverana Spa, which will offer an authentic Thai-inspired rejuvenation experience exclusive to guests at the hotel.


----------



## Imre

04/February/2008

Atlantis


----------



## rilham2new

I know that everytime I visit any Dubai thread ... I will be impressed and will see the whole new and futuristic world


----------



## Calvin W

I can't believe the bs that is going on along the coastline in Dubai. Honestly mother nature did what was best and someons ego has come along thiking they can do better. In a few years or decades time after billions have been spent people will realize it was a waste of money. Too bad. The money could have been spent on something that may make a real impact on humanity, instead of the bs that is currently being built.


----------



## Shadow|Reaper

^^ Excuse Dubai for being so rich and investing in the tourism sector. Unlike America, Dubai is thinking of how to entertain the visitors and how to improve conditions for its residents. They have the right to spend the money as they wish, its their money to spend. America is spending billions if not trillions of dollars for a war and the people are in misery. Not to mention Dubai has helped humanity by charity ect. So if you have the right to spend so much money on war why cant Dubai spend for its own needs and for attracting the visitors. Instead of having a place where religion, faiths and where you are from doesnt matter, you want Dubai to spend all of its riches for people outside their country? Why? Ask Saudi Arabia to spend, ask America to spend.. but no, Dubai should spend... I think its ignorant and stupid to assume that its BS. mayb for you it is BS but for the millions of tourists coming here, could be life changing. I appreciate your opinion though.


----------



## Potie

Shadow Reaper, I agree with your opinion but I think Dubai would better invest in new GREEN energy sources etc...


----------



## Shadow|Reaper

^ I agree and they are spending on that.. The green city in Abu Dhabi is an example with more to come i am sure.


----------



## Bluesence

I don't quite like the medium-rise development going on in the palm. Other than that, I find it very impressive!


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Are you talking about the Shoreline Apartments? And if so, why do you not "quite like" them? The height, the color, the location?


----------



## Sentient Seas

I think Dubai's wealth is essential to sculpt Dubai into the city it is to be. While there are certain things not needed, I think they are merely trying to build their dreams into this desert utopia they are creating.

I don't know many cities at all that spend ALL their money correctly, either...


----------



## TowerPower

flickr 2/11/08








the world


----------



## ncon

^^ Fantastic !!


----------



## Riporto

Hello
I'm new to this forum in writing mode, because in reading mode I'm with You since some years, finally decided to register and starting to post, and what better place then this fantastic Dubai post?!?! I love it, I'm really crazy about Dubai, realy want to visit this place one day, and maybe work and live there!
It looks so dynamic, so cosmopolitan, so great! And i really love it hot, dry hot!
I forgot, my name is Raffaele, I'm 30 years old and I'm living and working in Milan, Italy.

Ciao!

p.s. this pictures are soooooo great!


----------



## WestTexan87

Why is NO ONE on the beach in ANY of those pictures?? I'd be out there every day. It looks amazing.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro

Dubai always surprising us !!!!!!


----------



## Omaro

April 22, 2008


----------



## cebu-future

Oh Dubai, when can I visit you???


----------



## Marquinho

this palm mall is not suposed to be in the plot of Trump tower? so its cancelled?


----------



## LoverOfDubai

No. The Palm Mall is further up the Trunk from where the Trump Tower is located. Also, Trump Tower's construction is going to begin shortly. They are currently doing some ground work.


----------



## annavanjhn

wowww. i dont like dubai at all but this photo and this coast will make me to!


----------



## Don Omar

Has a few errors, but overall a good critique of this mega project.

Pitfalls in paradise: why Palm Jumeirah is struggling to live up to the hype
_Low-paid workers and villa gripes cast a cloud over 'eighth wonder of the world' in Dubai_










by: Robert Booth in Dubai
The Guardian
Saturday April 26 2008



Dubai's sheikhs have claimed it is "the eighth wonder of the world", and seen from space the tree-shaped sand and rock formation of the Palm Jumeirah looks exactly that.

But after the hype about David Beckham buying a mansion here and the novelty of living four miles out to sea has faded, that claim is starting to look shaky. It seems there is a little trouble in paradise.

Four thousand "Palm pioneers" have moved in and are getting to grips with life in the sweltering Arabian Gulf. This week, when the Guardian visited, the gripes were as common as the plaudits among the Brits who are in the vanguard of this new community.

Multimillion-pound villas have been squeezed together "like Coronation Street", air-conditioning bills are hitting £800 a month and persistent snags have led some to joke it is more "eighth blunder" than "eighth wonder".

The villas were developed by the government-owned Nakheel Properties, and many residents believe the company's slogan, "Our vision inspires humanity", which flutters on flags around the place, is beginning to look over-egged.

It is not all bad news. The blue seas which lap the man-made shores are teeming with rays, hermit crabs and baracudas. Away from the ongoing construction, which has four years to run, life in the middle of the ocean is incredibly peaceful.

But for Rachael Wilds, 42, an exhibition organiser from Surrey who moved in with her family to a palatial villa on one of the Palm's "fronds" a year ago, it was not what she expected. She found her £3m property squashed against a neighbour's and set in a barren, almost treeless, landscape. "It was absolutely nothing as it was depicted in the brochure," she says. "There was a massive gap between the villas and it was full of lush tropical gardens. We were totally shocked at the closeness of the villas."

Despite summer temperatures of 48C and high humidity, access to centralised air conditioning was not included in the purchase price of apartments, and residents are rebelling against plans to ask them to pay extra. More seriously, there is evidence the low-pay and hard conditions endured by the thousands of migrant workers who built the area are driving many into despair and debt.

It has made for an awkward start for a development that is far more than a whim of the Dubai royal family. Palm Jumeirah is the testing ground for the United Arab Emirates' strategy for life after oil - big-scale tourism. Once complete, there will be homes and hotel rooms for 65,000 people.

Crucially, the Palm adds 40 miles to Dubai's coastline. The sheikhs are gambling this will keep the visitors coming back. Two even bigger man-made islands are under way along the coast: a replica of an existing island called The World and another called The Universe.

The lab rats in this experiment are a strange mix. They include England footballers, a battalion of middle-class Britons from places such as Salisbury and Weybridge, and even, it is said, Hamid Karzai, the president of Afghanistan, who is thought to have a house opposite Kieron Dyer, the West Ham midfielder.

Raffaele Cannas, 47, a British property consultant, was one of the first to pick up his keys in late 2006 and found himself squeezing a couple of England players into his Mini after they'd asked to see how he had decorated his apartment. "I didn't know who they were at first, but I had David James doubled up in the front seat and Andy Cole tucked in the back," he says.

After the Brits came the Russians, and a growing number of rich Iranians. Many aspects to life here are undeniably good. Residents can soak up an incredible amount of sunshine - some years it never rains - and the beaches are groomed at least twice a week.

But this is no picture-book desert island. Its size is the most arresting characteristic for newcomers. An eight-lane motorway is at the Palm's trunk, and each frond is a mile long. Meanwhile, there is yet more expansion, with 40 hotels being built on the breakwater.

At times it is also a harsh environment. Lawns routinely wither without intense watering and the tallest trees are, in fact, mobile phone masts dressed up to look like palms.

Just 18 months after moving in, Cannas is thinking of leaving for New Zealand. "The marketing machine was so powerful, calling the Palm the eighth wonder of the world, that people's expectations went through the roof," he says. "It hasn't turned out like that."

For many soaring property prices have softened any discomforts. A "signature villa" which went for £750,000 in 2002 is now worth £3m.

A nagging guilt for some is the quality of life of the migrant construction workers who built all this. Most are from India and Bangladesh and they travel in bus convoys from labour camps in the desert each morning.

A typical labourer earns £25 a week, and many are in debt to agents in their home countries who paid for their passage. KV Shamsudheen, a workers' rights activist in Dubai, says interest rates can be as high as 120% a year.

One hundred migrant workers killed themselves in the Emirates in 2006, and the trend is rising, he says. Alcohol is a growing problem, with workers racking up debts to buy drink.

In Jebel Ali, a dusty camp almost 10 miles from the Palm, 30,000 male workers live up to 12 a room in prefabricated blocks. "I am not happy," says a Bangladeshi carpenter known locally as Sofiull, 52. "The company said I would earn £60 a week, but I am getting £30. They have delayed my pay two months and it's a great problem."

Mohamed Mahboub, 30, has been in Dubai for three years. He hasn't seen his daughter since she was a baby, but sends £30 of his £45-a-week supervisor's salary home. "I miss her, but I am a poor man and I owe money, so I cannot go back yet," he says.

It is a world away from the exclusive gated fronds back on the Palm, where the only sound is often the splash of a paddle from a kayak, the favourite pastime of Palm dwellers.

"Life here is 150% better than in the UK," says Donna Dempsey, 46, a ballet teacher from Kent. "We have our garbage collected every day, we have clean streets, we have low crime. You can really chill here. Sometimes it's hard to go to work."

*In numbers*

13m
The number of litres of desalinated drinking water the Palm Jumeirah uses when at capacity

28
Bottlenose dolphins have been flown in from the Solomon Islands to populate Dolphin Bay, an 11-acre lagoon

94m
The cubic metres of sand used to build the Palm Jumeirah

84
The site has doubled the natural 42-mile coastline of Dubai

4
The Palm is four times the size of Hyde Park in central London


----------



## LoverOfDubai

A very interesting read. Thank you for sharing Don Omar.


----------



## philvia

malec said:


> Huh? Of course there are inhabitants.



not really, it was on 60 minutes once and no one lived there, it was like a ghost town. and judging from those pics, its still pretty much the same way


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Actually, people _do_ live there. There are a few of factors that make it empty and desolate.

First of all, many people who do own a house own many others around the world. Therefore, they do not spend a lot of time on The Palm and their house sits empty and unused for many months.

Second, many people who do own a house are not from Dubai and might not like the heat and intense sun. They stay indoors to stay away from that environment.

Third, the Fronds are like most American suburbs. There is nothing but a street and a garden/yard in the front meant only for looks. Nothing else is there; there is not point to staying out front. Also, the suburban feel prevents the social atmosphere that brings neighbours together.

Fourth, every house has a private beach. Why would owners want to stand out in the front and view a highly artificial landscape when they can walk in the sand and swim in the waters?


----------



## Puntagorda

LoverOfDubai said:


> many people who do own a house are not from Dubai and might not like the heat and intense sun. They stay indoors to stay away from that environment.


So why do they buy a property there???
hno:


----------



## nezzybaby

LoverOfDubai said:


> Actually, people _do_ live there. There are a few of factors that make it empty and desolate.
> 
> First of all, many people who do own a house own many others around the world. Therefore, they do not spend a lot of time on The Palm and their house sits empty and unused for many months.
> 
> Second, many people who do own a house are not from Dubai and might not like the heat and intense sun. They stay indoors to stay away from that environment.
> 
> Third, the Fronds are like most American suburbs. There is nothing but a street and a garden/yard in the front meant only for looks. Nothing else is there; there is not point to staying out front. Also, the suburban feel prevents the social atmosphere that brings neighbours together.
> 
> Fourth, every house has a private beach. Why would owners want to stand out in the front and view a highly artificial landscape when they can walk in the sand and swim in the waters?




er hold on you aren't making any sense...

so essentially the reason you don't see anybody out on the beach is because they are all too busy on their beach er....?


----------



## LoverOfDubai

What I am saying is that the streets are usually empty because people have no reason to go in the front. They spend most of their time indoors, but are more likely to be on the beach than walking down the frond.

But, my above post posed several _possible_ reasons for the empty nature of the Palm Jumeirah's fronds. I am not an expert on the issue and just wrote some of my thoughts.


----------



## malec

Maybe all the houses haven't been handed over but most are by now.

I'm sure there aren't many permanent residents since most of these houses are holiday homes or something like that. When did they film that show by the way?

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9356/imresolt37fw2.jpg

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/5038/imresolt31vb8.jpg


----------



## philvia

malec said:


> Maybe all the houses haven't been handed over but most are by now.
> 
> I'm sure there aren't many permanent residents since most of these houses are holiday homes or something like that. When did they film that show by the way?
> 
> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9356/imresolt37fw2.jpg
> 
> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/5038/imresolt31vb8.jpg



here is link to the clip
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FeDmT2fOqBM&feature=related
its got bad quality but its the best i could find


----------



## D-LinK™

Oh Dubai, amazing one! I'm going to visit it anytime during my life, for sure!


----------



## Leeigh

I suspect Dubai is not all that it's glammed up to be..it is indeed a marvel and possibly the most amazing city in the world but not quite conducive. The heat is one thing but can marvel and novelty bring happiness and comfort ?


----------



## Imre

8/May/2008

Atlantis


----------



## Imre

8/May/2008

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## D-LinK™

No words! Big enough Palm isle.
Like this project no other!


----------



## Densetsu

This project is amazing but there is a problem in my opinion. The villas are too close to each other. If I was an owner of one of these villas, i wouldnt be confortable.


----------



## Jota_bog

Densetsu said:


> This project is amazing but there is a problem in my opinion. The villas are too close to each other. If I was an owner of one of these villas, i wouldnt be confortable.


You are right.., it seems like claustrophobic. If I paid 3 million pounds.. I'd like to have a little bit more space. It looks like its been squized in there.. 

But the idea in general is very good. 

I have a question: The 8-lane Motorway runs the trunk all the way to the tip? Or ow do they pretend to move 40,000 people around the palm?


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*Palm Jumeirah*

...from an imagination ...:applause::applause::applause:

It's a great man made wonder!!!

:horse:

J.P.


----------



## System_Halted

Really nice, and good achievement indeed.


----------



## Ni3lS

Excellent updates! as always  Love the monorail over the water


----------



## Imre

11/May/2008

Atlantis


----------



## Imre

11/May/2008

Royal Amway


----------



## Imre

11/May/2008

Palm Jumeirah, tunel and crescent mixed pics


----------



## TopperCity

..one of the most anticipated projects indeed.

It's coming along nicely. ..looks like the tunnel is opened for operation.


----------



## eyrie

I was watching a show about Atlantis last night with it's concentric rings and all and am surprised that Dubai hasn't put in a proposal to build something similiar. Not that I'm suggesting anything like that nor would I approve,was just wondering though


----------



## eyrie

I mean the ancient city of Atlantis not the Sol Kerzner tack-fest above


----------



## CybaSumo

i cant wait to see the project done...


----------



## connected_

Is Altantis meant to be "Arabic" architecture? Where did they get their inspiration from? Disney's Aladdin? It is so tacky.


----------



## TopperCity

^^ maybe from Aladdin in Vegas


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures!!! I am disappointed that they painted pink on that hotel building. Pink don't match the architecture of Atlantis resort. I think they should paint bold colors to make it more attractive and visible from far away.


----------



## Imre

13/June/2008

Trump Tower, Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Axel_F

Thank you Imre for this nice update of the trump tower construction site. Looks piling starts...so it can rise in some months...:banana:


----------



## Big Texan

doesn't making a man made island raise sea levels?


----------



## goschio

Big Texan said:


> doesn't making a man made island raise sea levels?


Its not possible to measure the effect.


----------



## Pompey77

> doesn't making a man made island raise sea levels?


:lol:

Most of the stuff used to form the islands is dredged from the seabed elsewhere. So it makes no diffrence. Even if they did take sand from the desert and dumped it to form the islands it is still just tiney and is quite litteraly just a drop in the ocean.


----------



## ZZ-II

goschio said:


> Its not possible to measure the effect.


yes, because the sand for the islands comes directly out of the sea :lol: ^^


----------



## viger

Big Texan said:


> doesn't making a man made island raise sea levels?


The total volume of sand used to build Palm Jumeirah is about 100.000.000 m3
The total surface of the ocean in the world is about 360.000.000 km2
So the increase in level of the sea is 0.0003 mm
hno:


----------



## sam-whit-kid

connected_ said:


> Is Altantis meant to be "Arabic" architecture? Where did they get their inspiration from? Disney's Aladdin? It is so tacky.


well im guessing its run by the same group who runs the atlantis hotel in the bahamas which when i stayed there was pretty nice. its just got an arab twist with the bridge bit that joins the two large hotel sections.


----------



## eyrie

connected_ said:


> Is Altantis meant to be "Arabic" architecture? Where did they get their inspiration from? Disney's Aladdin? It is so tacky.


Sol Kerzner is the south african developer behind this tacky thing. Here in South Africa he also did the Lost City, a romantic look at a lost kingdom in the jungles, it's a little better than the atlantis crap tho


----------



## lesart

^^

Words such as "tacky", "tasteless" or "OTT" has no bearing in Dubai's architectural language.

I mean... which one is more tacky? A palm-shaped island, or an Arabian Fantasy hotel? Or in this case, an Arabian Fantasy hotel on a palm-shaped island?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yeah, a crappy box shapped building that every 2 years old can design, is full of taste and got all the essence of the world on it.


----------



## mjw

viger said:


> The total volume of sand used to build Palm Jumeirah is about 100.000.000 m3
> The total surface of the ocean in the world is about 360.000.000 km2
> So the increase in level of the sea is 0.0003 mm
> hno:


Is this correct. Surely it should be just the cubed capacity of the sea


----------



## nezzybaby

viger said:


> The total volume of sand used to build Palm Jumeirah is about 100.000.000 m3
> The total surface of the ocean in the world is about 360.000.000 km2
> So the increase in level of the sea is 0.0003 mm
> hno:


That is great, please note though that in gathering the sand they also lowered the ocean by 0.0003mm, I suppose if you want to be completely ignorant to logic you could use the same argument to say they are averting global warming by dredging the oceans.


----------



## nazrey

*Mid-East's First Monorail Expected To Debut In April 2009*
August 08, 2008 20:58 PM

DUBAI, Aug 8 (Bernama) -- A monorail system on Palm Jumeirah -- touted to be Middle East's first -- is expected to be operational by April 2009.

Palm Jumeirah's developer Nakheel said trial runs of the Palm Monorail, capable of transporting more than 40,000 people daily, would start in October.

Nakheel's managing director for investment projects, Robert Lee, said the 5.45km double track system had been completed on schedule and the monorail vehicles would arrive from Japan soon for the six-month testing period.

"In preparation for this process, a number of our staff travelled to Osaka to be trained, taking advantage of the close relationship between the governments of the twinned cities of Dubai and Osaka," Lee said.

"We expect to have the monorail operational and capable of carrying more than 40,000 passengers on Palm Jumeirah each day by April 2009," he said in a statement.

Lee said the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority was working closely with the Office of British Rail for the Palm Monorail's inspection, and eventually certification, process. The system will ultimately connect to the Dubai Metro which is under construction.

Engineered by leading railway system manufacturer Hitachi Ltd, the monorail vehicles are undergoing final inspection in Japan before arriving in Dubai, said Nakheel.

The Palm Monorail is being developed by a consortium of leading international companies led by Marubeni Corporation. The system is fully automatic and driverless although an attendant will be on board at all times.

Nakheel's Dubai portfolio currently includes Palm Jumeirah, Palm Jebel Ali, Palm Deira, The World, Waterfront, The Universe, Jumeirah Islands, Jumeirah Village, Jumeirah Park, Jumeirah Heights, The Gardens, Discovery Gardens, Ibn Battuta Mall, Al Furjan, International City and Dragon Mart.

According to the company, its projects are conservatively estimated to be worth US$80 billion. Upon completion, Nakheel's waterfront projects will have added more than 1,000 kilometres of shoreline to Dubai's coastline.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

pic i found on flickr.com

palm j is looking really good now; if i invested there canal cove would be my first option although theyre on the smaller side comapred to the other villas, they have the most green space and they have the best of views straight down the frond


----------



## Alle

Yeah but you have a motorway and monorail behind you there... but its a nice looking community.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

For me I like the monorail view but ofcourse the highway adds noise, but the linear view you have down up and down the spine of the palm is great


----------



## Dubai_Boy

looks like a lovely place !


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Nice place to stay there for a week.


----------



## Imre

*Palm Monorail handover ceremony in Japan*

- Nakheel staff travel to Japan for training -
- Handover of monorail vehicles as they commence journey to Dubai -

Dubai, 21 August 2008: Nakheel, a Dubai World company and one of the world’s largest and most innovative real estate developers, marked the official handover of the Palm Monorail vehicles with a ceremony at Hitachi Kasado Works, Tokuyama City, Japan. Final inspections, conducted by leading railway system manufacturer Hitachi Ltd, are now completed, with the monorail trains commencing their journey to Dubai, where they will arrive in October to commence a period of live testing. 

The Palm Monorail is the first monorail project to be constructed in the Middle East. Nakheel recently sent members of their Palm Monorail operation and maintenance team to Japan to receive management and technical training from the Osaka monorail. The 5.45km long transport system will run between the Gateway Station at the trunk of Palm Jumeirah and the Atlantis’ Aquaventure Station on the crescent, calling at two intermediate stations on the way at Trump International Hotel & Tower, and the luxury retail centre Palm Mall.
(Nakheel)










Image (left to right):
Gaku Suzuki, Vice President and Executive Officer President & CEO of Industrial Systems, Hitachi; Marwan Al Qamzi, Nakheel Managing Director; and Mitsukazu Nakata, Nakheel Project Director, Palm Jumeirah Monorail and Gateway Towers Project.


----------



## AltinD

haha, the Gateway Towers and the Monorail on the Palm are build by Japanese companies (contractors), so what does NAKHEEL employ as Project Manager for them? - A Japanese national.

Likewise with Burj Dubai, a Korean company is building it (Samsung) and EMAAR's project manager for the tower is ... you guessed ... a Korean guy.


----------



## Mr. Met

Shadow|Reaper said:


> ^ I agree and they are spending on that.. The green city in Abu Dhabi is an example with more to come i am sure.


is there a thread here for that project?


----------



## Imre

Trump International Hotel & Tower from the Nakheel


----------



## djsavash

it's unbelievable ... how much cost one house from the palm projrect???


----------



## nazrey

Dubai Atlantis Palm Jumeirah Fireworks Show 2008
by AngelM










by ncwalker1


----------



## Locke

Jeepers Creepers!

That's insane.

Way to go Dubai.


----------



## manila_eye

and everybody thought beijing did the greatest fireworks ever. this one is real not computer generated.


----------



## Scar Tissue

have anybody more pictuers of opening? maybe some bigger, for desktop, please?


----------



## Galaxy

manila_eye said:


> and everybody thought beijing did the greatest fireworks ever. this one is real not computer generated.



Both the Beijing fireworks and this one where made by the same Italien artist.


----------



## Get Smart

fantastic place, cant wait to go there :drool:


----------



## FM 2258

That picture from 10/11/08 is amazing. That green complex in the middle right always makes me drool. I want to live there.


----------



## OsakABaT&LLP

figuriamo la inaugurazione del Burj Dubai, sara ancora più spettacolare!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Amazing fireworks display!


----------



## skytrax

I want to go there


----------



## seat

and me:master:


----------



## smussuw

me too :master:

oh I forgot, I already live there :happy:


----------



## jonovision

Here's the video of the whole opening. It's bloody amazing. Makes me excited to see all the other official openings for the projects to come.

http://www.atlantisthepalm.com/grandopening.aspx


----------



## briker

SPECTACULAR!!!!!


----------



## AceN

^^ wow...i can't close my eyes..it was totally a jaw dropping video.. :drool:


----------



## stewartrama

amazing. truly spectacular


----------



## Slaoui

So huge !


----------



## Donkeykong

I don't want imagine the ceremony of the opening of the Burj Dubai...:cheers:


----------



## Chrisvenz

the best show!


----------



## chuck23

^^ Stunning! 
______________


----------



## Brice

JulZ said:


> .................................. i died while watching that vid. :lol::lol:


Amazing but not artistic at all.


----------



## syed_9980

who ever has taken this snap its really to goregoes


----------



## Stephan23




----------



## Stephan23

Dubai_Steve said:


> AltinD's youngest son.


----------



## Stephan23

Monster shot !!!!


----------



## Martounet

fascinating project to see, but i can't imagine living there... i love nature, and i like feeling alone when i am in my swiming-pool; houses on the palm are so close... and club, shops, etc, but are there cultural sites, monuments to visit?

i know i ask a lot, but i'm french and in France i can have all of that...

it's a pity because i love this project the architecturally speaking.

more enclosure and nature would have been a great advantage.

:nuts:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Whats the point of travelling and expecting each and every nation around the world to provide you with what your used to back home ?

Unless are planning to live in the UAE for 10 years + then i guess i understand what your trying to say


----------



## Martounet

well, i reformulate: i love cultural visits during my vacation. i love itally, germany, spain, france of course, etc etc ... 

but i absolutely have respect for what is done in dubai. i'd like to be wrong on the subject. at least, it can be an architectural trip! 

moreover, with the lack of oil, it's gonna be very difficult for tourists to travel to dubai, but it's another issue and debate.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubai is a city right now , it has become a city not long ago  it was infact a village , you cannot expect it to rival bigger cities like paris and countries like the one youve mentioned when it comes down to historical monuments...

what does the lack of oil (whos lacking ? ) got to do with decrease in visitors to dubai ?

Oil prices have gone down , potential tourists have more money to spend on travels AND airliners now spend alot less of their budget on fueling their planes


----------



## Martounet

well lack of oil in 30 years... i hope that dubai authorities will highly develop public equipments like the monorail, the metro, etc etc

well, the point is that i love that kind of great architecture, but i think it's very risky in the future. 

my god, do you speak french? i'm too tired to explain my thoughts in english! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Imre

pics from the Nakheel:

Palm Jumeirah lit by fireworks at Atlantis Grand Opening


----------



## Johannes867

WOW mg: that´s a really spectacular show.

But to be honest: I don´t want to live there. Not for free


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

Me neither


----------



## FM 2258

Johannes867 said:


> WOW mg: that´s a really spectacular show.
> 
> But to be honest: I don´t want to live there. Not for free


I wouldn't want to live their either but maybe in the future when everything is finished and all the vegetation has had time to "mature." I want the blue house that looks modern and exotic.


----------



## baoerji9527

*How to buy UGG sheepskin boots*

How to buy UGG sheepskin boots?Everyone who wear the UGG sheepskin boots will get many benefits. UGG boots are made to be worn barefoot as they will form to your feet and provide natural arch support. When buying a pair of sheepskin boots or ugg boots (premier brand in luxury and comfort footwear), there are many things to look for:First of all, you must make sure your sheepskin boots are actually made out of 100% authentic sheep skin. Some manufacturers use cheap substitutes such as gluing synthetic wool on to cow hide. These imitation sheepskin boots come at a cheaper price tag, but unfortunately the less expensive alternatives may cause skin irritations, encourage bacteria growth, wear down, tear quickly and noticeably less comfortable. http://www.shoppingugg.com When buying sheepskin boots, make sure they are manufactured from quality Australian Merino wool. Australian Merino sheepskin boots are considered the best material for making sheepskin boots and it also ensures that you will be able to use them for many years. Authentic wool also allows your feet to breathe and help reduce feet sweating. Merino sheep skin is by and large thicker and much more durable than other kinds of sheep skin, which helps your boots keep their shape as well as resist wear and tear. By purchasing sheepskin boots made from merino wool and sheep skin, you will be guaranteed that not only will they be the most comfortable pair of sheepskin boots you'll ever own, but they will also last for a long time to come. I have included some links if you would like to learn more about sheepskin boots or youwant to know where can buy some UGG Boots - Australia markets the premier brand in luxury and comfort. Their many products fit into your every day life offering you products that are fashionable, comfortable, and attainable.Ugg Boots have been made and worn in Australia/China for over 50 years and "Ugg" is not associated with any brand or style of sheepskin boot. So if your looking for real australian made ugg boots look no further than Shopping Ugg See our full range of Cardy UGG Boots , Classic Short UGG Boots , Classic Tall UGG Boots , Metallic UGG Boots , Sundance UGG Boots and now even new Mini UGG Boots then you can find all the love from australia right here.


----------



## stewartrama

i want to go to there! did anybody see the new 30 rock haha


----------



## Imre

12/December/2008

TRUMP INTERNATIONAL HOTEL & TOWER


----------



## Imre

Atlantis and Palm Jumeirah


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Is Trump Tower project on hold? I didn't see any construction workers on these pictures.


----------



## Imre

not on hold just less workers then before

13/December/2008


----------



## qwert_guy

nice pics update


----------



## FM 2258

I had no idea the Trump Tower was already under construction. Nice.  

I like Donald Trump.


----------



## Imre

28/December/2008

Atlantis, Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice updates Imre, the Atlantis Hotel looks awesome


----------



## Imre

31/December/2008

Palm Jumeirah,Crescent



Tiara Residences





Jumeirah Al Fattan Resorts









Royal Amway

















Habtoor Grand Resort ( site next to the Royal Amway? )


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Great updates!


----------



## Imre

Press release

*Palm Water commissions new Sea Water Reverse Osmosis plant to provide potable water to Atlantis on Palm Jumeirah Crescent*

First wide-scale water treatment facility in GCC to utilise Ultra Filtration as the pre-treatment technology 


Mr. Ahmed Butti, Chairman, Palm Utilities.


January 4, 2009
Palm Utilities, a subsidiary of Istithmar World PJSC, has announced that it has recently commissioned the Sea Water Reverse Osmosis (SWRO) plant at the Crescent of Palm Jumeirah, one of the revolutionary Palm Island trilogy and a vision of H.H. Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai. The SWRO project has been part of Palm Utilities' intensified expansion strategy to provide cutting-edge utility solutions to premier development projects in the UAE and across the region.

Utilising Ultra Filtration (UF) as the pre-treatment technology – the first wide-scale use of such technology in the GCC – the SWRO plant supplies drinking/potable water to the Atlantis and other developments within the Palm Jumeirah's Crescent. Another seawater water treatment facility will be commissioned in mid 2009, increasing the total daily capacity to 64,000 cubic metres.

"Palm Jumeirah is a strategically important component of Palm Water's expansion program as it will serve as a showcase project that will highlight the level of quality and sophistication that we offer. A prestigious development project such as Palm Jumeirah will definitely be a key addition to Palm Water's portfolio of high-profile clients, strengthening our reputation as the region's trusted provider of world-class utility services," said Ahmed Butti, Chairman, Palm Utilities.

The sea water treatment projects are part of an agreement that will hand over ownership and ongoing stewardship responsibilities for the water and sewage infrastructure of Palm Jumeirah to Palm Water, Palm Utilities' water utility division. Under the agreement, Palm Water's scope of work will include sewage collection and transportation; sewage treatment; water treatment; distribution of drinking water, distribution of irrigation and fire fighting water; distribution of industrial water; and collection of chiller blowdown water for Palm Jumeirah.

Palm Water will utilise a combination of gravity system, pumping stations and vacuum sewer system to collect and transport sewage from the Palm Jumeirah's Trunk, Fronds, Spine and Crescent to the two Sewage Treatment Plants (STPs), which are all equipped with MBR technology. The STP on the Trunk (SU2) is a three-tiered underground facility approximately 80 metres in diameter and 30 metres deep and has the capacity to treat 18,000 m3/day, while the Crescent STP has a capacity of up to 17,000 cubic metres and treats all sewage from the Crescent.

The distribution of the drinking water is being done through a network of high-pressure pipelines, while irrigation and fire-fighting water is supplied from SU2 using polished effluent or TSE. Working in tandem with Palm District Cooling (PDC), Palm Utilities' district cooling division, Palm Water has installed a 17,000 m3/day polishing plant at the SU2 to supply polished TSE to the chiller plants through a dedicated industrial water main.

The water supplied to the chiller plants completes five circuits of the chilled water system before the salt content increases beyond the allowable level. When this occurs, the water is “blown down” from the chilled water system back to SU2.

Palm Utilities, through PDC and Palm Water, has been established to address the region's unique requirements in the distinctly critical areas of district cooling, and water utility. On top of its expansion activities within the UAE, Palm Utilities has also revealed plans to pursue new core business activities within other utilities, including sustainable energy and environmental waste management. The company also plans to expand its operations overseas and has initiated talks for new business prospects with potential partners in the Middle East, India and the rest of Asia.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

flickr


----------



## jCav

:nuts: wow that is amazing. :lock:


----------



## Rahmani

The highrises are amazing. I did not expect it to be so much in such a dense area.


----------



## chuck23

^^ Nice!


----------



## ina555

OMG！！
the sea level of my home here has risen by 1m because of your project


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Damn that skyline is huge! Impressive!!! Can anyone please take clear and little closer picture of this skyline? Thanks!


----------



## Huti

how's with the crisis there?
any problems?


----------



## Mr. Met

when is the construction on this palm slated to be finished?


----------



## bizzybonita

Fully finished by 2013 .


----------



## LeeighIam

just curious, what is the population of Dubai and are the the constructions built to supply demand or expecting a major exodus? The rate of development is out of this world..almost out of control in my opinion. Don't get me wrong...they are indeed amazing and just spectacular BUT are they gonna fill up? They residential seems to be of high end and from what I heard, cost of living in Dubai is not exactly cheap. Can someone kindly enlighten me?


----------



## Gid

Imre said:


> Press release
> 
> *Palm Water commissions new Sea Water Reverse Osmosis plant to provide potable water to Atlantis on Palm Jumeirah Crescent*
> 
> First wide-scale water treatment facility in GCC to utilise Ultra Filtration as the pre-treatment technology


Singapore is currently using the reverse osmosis technology for its water supply ...The water is apparently too clean, that it is unsuitable for drinking. They are used mainly for industries.


----------



## stanleymalls

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> flickr


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## stanleymalls

Stephan23 said:


>


Were these pictures taken from the Palm Jumeirah?

It looks like its some kind of luxurious subdivision..... 

It looks nice. 

How much is the cost of buying a house there in the Palm? If you don't mind......


----------



## malec

stanleymalls said:


> Were these pictures taken from the Palm Jumeirah?
> 
> It looks like its some kind of luxurious subdivision.....
> 
> It looks nice.
> 
> How much is the cost of buying a house there in the Palm? If you don't mind......


Probably still expensive but wait a year and you might get it for a cheap price.


----------



## Johannes867

Palms seen from space:
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=25.145494&lon=55.284606&z=9.6&r=0&src=nasa

and always just a few days old!


----------



## Imre

*Nakheel and RTA delegation take first official trip on Palm Monorail *

- Middle East’s first monorail will welcome passengers on board in April 2009 

Dubai, 26 January 2009: Nakheel, renowned for its innovation and pioneering projects, hosted a delegation from the Road Transport Authority (RTA) on the Palm Monorail’s first official ride last week.

The delegation, led by RTA CEO Mr. Abdulmajid Al Khaja, travelled from Gateway Station at the trunk of Palm Jumeirah to Atlantis Aquaventure Station. The journey between the two stations which are at either end of the monorail track, covering a distance of 5.45km, took eight minutes. 

Chris O’Donnell, CEO, Nakheel said:

“On the first official journey between Gateway station and Atlantis station representatives from both Nakheel and RTA were able to experience this fabulous example of modern transportation, design and construction. We have been working very closely with our strategic partner RTA since the Palm Monorail’s inception. Our cooperation with RTA extends as far as a joint ticketing system that will enable holders of a RTA farecard to pay for journeys on the Palm Monorail. 

“As a result of this cooperation we are delighted to be able to announce that the Palm Monorail will be open for visitors of Palm Jumeirah from April 2009.” 

Mr. Abdulmajid Al Khaja, CEO of RTA added:

“Our partnership with Nakheel on the Palm Monorail project has been a very fruitful and exciting experience. It is the culmination of many dedicated people’s hard work and commitment that has allowed us to experience the first official ride on the Palm Monorail. Together, Nakheel and RTA have been focused on delivering a transport service which will enhance the other transportation projects currently underway in Dubai. When we connect the Palm Monorail to the Metro we will be able to offer passengers a seamless journey from Dubai International Airport to the hotels on Palm Jumeirah, using just one farecard. 

“As we enter the final stages of completion we look forward to the next important stage of welcoming Dubai’s residents and many visitors here on board.” 

The Palm Monorail is the first system of its kind to be completed in the Middle East and sets global standards for the transportation industry. State-of-the-art technology has been employed to overcome a number of challenges including running 1,000m of rail over-sea, meeting Dubai's unique climatic conditions, and protecting the communities of Palm Jumeirah from noise pollution by using a virtually silent track system.

Developed by a consortium of leading international companies, led by the Marubeni Corporation, the Palm Monorail’s system is fully automatic and driverless, although an attendant will be on board at all times. The monorail will initially carry up to 2,400 passengers per hour per direction in four separate trains, each made up of three cars. At full capacity, the figure will rise to a maximum of 6,000 people in nine vehicles.



(Nakheel)


----------



## Densetsu

^^Nice view. kay:


----------



## skyscraper100

:applause:


----------



## Imre

13/February/2009

TRUMP INTERNATIONAL HOTEL & TOWER


----------



## ianniss

Without the trump building witch structure will be the tallest of the palm ?
Altantis ? How tall is it ?


----------



## chuchero

Is the monorail connecting palm jumeirah wiht dubai city? or is only a mean of transportration inside the island.....du i have to pay to use it?......if someone can answer this questions please.


----------



## igolg

*wow,it is cool*

hi,guy this site igsky.com it is about online game's web,we offer the news and important cheats,The main we sell *wow gold*,if u want to *buy wow gold*,u need *buy wow gold* from this site,it is cheapest,right,u want buy *world of warcraft gold*,*cheap wow gold*,plz click here: *wow gold*,it is cool,isn't it?everyone who play *world of warcraft* and want buy *world of warcraft gold* can get some help from our.We have mass available stock of *wow gold* on most of the servers, so that we can do a really instant way of *buy wow gold* delivery. We know what our buyers need so we offer an instant way of cheap *world of warcraft gold*, the *cheap wow gold* delivery.lol…


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Love the way he adds the

.lol... at the end xD


----------



## AltinD

chuchero said:


> Is the monorail connecting palm jumeirah wiht dubai city? or is only a mean of transportration inside the island.....du i have to pay to use it?......if someone can answer this questions please.


The Monorail transports people from the earth station at the entrance of the Palm (on-shore) to the Atlanti Hotel, with at least 2 other stops in between. At the on-shore station it will be connected with the planned Al Soufuh Tram line, which in return also connect to Dubai Metro.

As for the payment, yes, you'd have to pay to use it ... at least this is what is indicated so far.


----------



## Imre

25/February/2009

Logo Island , Palm Jumeirah


----------



## in_spots

Imre said:


> 31/December/2008
> 
> Royal Amway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habtoor Grand Resort ( site next to the Royal Amway? )


these building are so similar, esp the roof, with buildings in Soekarno-Hatta Interntional Airport complex in Jakarta-Indonesia.
check out some of the buildings here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308454.


----------



## qwert_guy

beautiful beautiful beautiful


----------



## Shezan

like the Monorail!


----------



## Gaeus

I wonder if they started constructing coral reefs in the area. That will be cool. Imagine Tiger Sharks in your backyard!


----------



## AltinD

^^ They have done it ... but tiger sharks in your backyard is NOT cool.


----------



## chuchero

AltinD said:


> The Monorail transports people from the earth station at the entrance of the Palm (on-shore) to the Atlanti Hotel, with at least 2 other stops in between. At the on-shore station it will be connected with the planned Al Soufuh Tram line, which in return also connect to Dubai Metro.
> 
> As for the payment, yes, you'd have to pay to use it ... at least this is what is indicated so far.


Cool....then there´s a way to go in and out from palm on public transport, that is what i wanted to know so the worker_ domestic worker for example_ has a way to move without hight cost between home and working places.


----------



## Imre

*Palm Jumeirah , CRESCENT UPDATE*


16/June/2009

Ottoman Palace


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

Ottoman Palace,Residences


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

TAJ EXOTICA & GRANDEUR RESIDENCE


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

EMERALD PALACE RESIDENCES


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

THE KINGDOM OF SHEBA


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

MÖVENPICK RESORT & SPA and Royal Amwaj


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

GEMS Wellington International School


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

ROYAL MIRAGE ,PHASE 3


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

JUMEIRAH AL FATTAN RESORT


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

HABTOOR GRAND RESORT,board


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

SEA VIEW CLUB


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

PALM JUMEIRAH SOFITEL RESORT


----------



## Imre

16/June/2009

Dusit Emirates Saray (aka DUSIT HOTELS & RESORTS)


----------



## Sister Ray

:lol: Incredible.

Does anyone know approximately how many hotel rooms will be on this palm when fully developed?


----------



## Burzyn_Wro

In my opinion, it's a little mess. Large amount of funny looking hotels + some starchitect's icons, like Burj Dubai. Details are hilarious, residental villas are extremely condensed to save as many plots as they can. Everything is hardly different than in the Europe...


----------



## nazrey

by emerton


----------



## hkskyline

* Palm Jumeirah residents fall sick after swimming in dirty pools. *
2 July 2009
Gulf News

Dubai: Dozens of adults and children have fallen ill at the Palm Jumeirah after swimming in unkempt pools.

Many residents living on the Nakheel development project have been diagnosed with ear and eye infections, diarrhoea, stomach cramps and high fever after swimming in facilities located on the project's Shoreline Apartments.

The high volume of cases has prompted many residents to contact Nakheel as rumours circulate among the island community that the pools are not being cleaned regularly due to an alleged pay dispute between maintenance workers and the property developer.

Gulf News spoke to several Palm residents, who all wished to remain anonymous, about their experiences. G.H, a 39-year-old housewife from New Zealand, said: "My daughter has been suffering from diarrhoea, an upset stomach and a high temperature. I've also been feeling very sick after swimming in our pool. My husband had to take two days off [from] work to look after us both.

"The condition of the pools on the Palm at the moment is bad. The water is really murky and the tiles need [to be] scrubbed. I've spoken to [several] residents who have been suffering from stomach bugs and ear and eye infections. My daughter was unable to eat any solids for a week."

It costs between Dh600 and Dh700 per month to maintain a 100 cubic metre (100,000 litres) pool in a villa. It costs approximately Dh1,500 for maintaining a public pool or a pool in a school, as it requires more chemicals and daily cleaning.

E.P, a 27-year-old housewife from the United States, said: "My six-month-old baby girl got sick after swimming in the pool... We usually go swimming everyday but lately I've noticed the pools don't seem to be getting cleaned. The sides of the pool were grimy and the water itself was cloudy. I stopped taking my child swimming once the water changed colour and I believe that is the reason my daughter only got a mild case of the virus.

"I know of many other children who got sick as well as a few adults."

Nakheel declined to comment on the matter.

1. Sanitise your pool on regular basis with a stabilised chlorine product to provide protection against bacteria. These generally come in stick or tablet form and are fed into a distribution container near the pump and filter system.

2. Use an algae preventive or inhibitor to help keep the more than 15,000 kinds of algae from ever getting started. This liquid product is simply poured into the water near the skimmer intake so that the pump system can distribute it to all areas of the pool.

3. Use a manual brush and pool vacuum on all areas of the walls and floor at least once a week, even if your pool is equipped with an automatic system.

4. Pay particular attention to corners, stairs and other hard-to-reach areas that get little circulation.

5. Shock your pool on a regular basis - almost every two weeks - to get rid of water-soluble bather waste.

Compiled from www.ehow.com

Good hygiene helps

The US-based Centre for Disease Control's guidelines for pools includes advice on avoiding swallowing pool water.

Swimmers are advised to practice good hygiene by avoiding this and staying out of the swimming pool if they have diarrhoea. Dr Sabah Al Lawati, medical director of Medcommz, a UAE-based medical consultancy, said: "Recreational bathing including swimming in pools, spas and hot tubs, can be a health risk if proper measures are not taken. People can become ill due to the consumption of contaminated water caused by inadequate cleaning procedures - even when this water has been adequately chlorinated. "

Improperly treated public swimming pools can be the source of a variety of infections and illnesses associated with water-borne germs such as giardia, E. coli and shigella.

The most commonly reported recreation-related water illness is infection-related diarrhoea.

Do you know of any public facilities that are not maintained well? Has anything been done to fix the problem?


----------



## hkskyline

*Nakheel mulls parking charges to boost monorail use*
6 May 2009
ArabianBusiness.com

Introducing car parking charging is one of a number of options being considered to encourage people to use its newly opened $436m Palm Monorail public transportation system on Palm Jumeirah, a senior Nakheel official said.

It may also offer residents of the Palm season tickets for use on the monorail to boost passenger numbers on the system, Marwan Al Qamzi, executive managing director of Nakheel Southern Projects, said on Wednesday.

"We are looking at various options to push people to use the public transportation systems available," he told reporters during a trip on the new facility.

"It could be by increasing parking fees somewhere, so we tell people this is the free parking and if you drive on you will be paying this. This is one option...we need to work on a full system. The way we see it is people have already started to look at public transportation but we also need to push from our side to convince them."

He said Nakheel decided to build a monorail over other public transport options because it would provide a bigger attraction for tourists.

The monorail will initially shuttle up to 2,400 passengers per hour between the Gateway Station at the trunk of the man-made island and Atlantis stations at the crescent, where visitors can access the Atlantis Hotel and Aquaventure waterpark.

Four separate trains, each made up of three cars, will initially run along the 5.45km dual-track railway, with the journey between the two stations lasting nine-minutes.

The driverless-system will be increased to a total of nine trains per hour with a capacity of 6,000 people once it is connected to the Dubai Metro, which is due to open in September.

Nakheel has plans to ultimately connect the service to the Dubai Metro after the introduction of RTA's Al Sufouh tramline, which would offer direct links to Dubai International Airport.

Al Qamzi said there were plans for the system to be extended to link with the metro’s TECOM Station on Sheikh Zayed Road.

Since the facility opened on Thursday an average of 600 people per day have used the monorail, said Shahrin Bin Abdol Salam, general manager for SMRT Engineering, the Singapore firm which won a $81.7m contract to operate and maintain the monorail. More than 3,000 people used the facility over the weekend, he said.

The other two stations on the track, Palm Mall and Trump Tower, have yet to open.

Construction work at both projects has been hit by delays. Nakheel announced in March its $3bn mall expansion programme involving five mega malls including Palm Mall had been delayed by 12 months.

It followed Nakheel’s decision in November last year to delay Trump International Hotel and Tower due to the global financial crisis.

Al Qamzi said Nakheel was evaluating different transport systems including monorails for Palm Jebel Ali and Palm Deira, the developer’s other two palm-shaped islands under construction.

Tickets for the Palm Monorail cost AED15 for a single journey and AED25 for a round trip, with the service running daily between 8am and 10pm.

Passengers using the system can park their cars at the 1,500-space car park at Gateway Station. Capacity at the car park would be increased to 4,500 spaces when required, Al Qamzi said.

A team of 100 staff operate the monorail for SMRT, which also operates the metro in Singapore.

The system was developed by a consortium of leading international companies, led by the Marubeni Corporation, with the trains from Japanese manufacturer Hitachi.

Each train travels on average 30km per hour but reaches speeds of between 65km and 68km per hour. The top speed is 70km per hour.

The monorail uses a virtually silent track system with each train fully automatic, although an attendant will be on board at all times.


----------



## nazrey

by 19Gizmo76
http://www.flickr.com/photos/19gizmo76/3670687825/


----------



## hkskyline

*PROJECTS SINK IN QUICKSAND - Australian companies have been hit hard by the dramatic downturn in Dubai*
5 July 2009
Sunday Mail, The

WHEN Kylie Minogue took to the stage for a $5 million performance to celebrate the opening of Dubai's Atlantis Palm Jumeirah hotel on a man-made palm-shaped island last November, it seemed the party would last forever.

While the rest of the world was already feeling the chills of economic downturn, business was still running hot in this city created from the desert.

Dubai -- the New York of the Middle East, the city of dreams -- is an artificial wonderland, but it could not remove itself from the harsher realities of the world.

The Economist magazine described the $35 million Palm Jumeirah party as ``a perfect, noisy finale to the world's latest age of excess''.

Since then the hangover has hit, and Aussies are among those feeling the pain.

Dubai had become the next wave of opportunity for developers, construction companies and finance firms which were making as much money as they could from the booming Australian economy.

Property prices in Dubai, which had soared 80 per cent in 18 months, collapsed 41 per cent in the first three months of this year.

More than half of all residential and commercial projects due for completion between this year and 2012 have been put on hold or cancelled.

The headlines now are all about what is not going to happen.

The value of shelved projects was put at a stunning $230 billion by the Middle East Economic Digest in March.

``That figure would definitely have increased,'' says Craig Plumb, head of research in the Middle East for Jones Lang LaSalle real estate.

``What's happened since then is more of the same -- more projects being deferred or cancelled. Many of the projects that had started have been delayed or stopped.'' They include The Waterfront -- a new city twice the size of Hong Kong island that will eventually house 1.5 million people along 70km of reclaimed coastline and desert.

The Gold Coast-based Sunland Group, through its Emirates division, is pushing ahead with two partially built developments -- the $1.3 billion second Palazzo Versace hotel and D1, Dubai's $859 million sister to the Q1 skyscraper in Surfers Paradise -- albeit at a slower pace.

But their most ambitious project --The Atrium at Waterfront -- was put on hold before it started. The 68-level tower, with an end value of $2.4 billion, was designed as two arching towers meeting at the 47th level offering panoramic views across the Arabian Gulf.

Unveiled on Sunland's 25th anniversary last October, it was canned recently after a deal to sell 40 per cent of the project to a company associated with Australian golfer Adam Scott fell through.

Another joint project, the $850 million Waterfront 1, has also been deferred.

Sunland, headed by Gold Coast father-and-son team Soheil and Sahba Abedian, has announced $231 million of write-downs in the value of its Dubai holdings this financial year.

Leighton Holdings have also fallen victim.

The Australian company took a 45 per cent stake in Al Habtoor Engineering two years ago, creating the biggest construction firm in the United Arab Emirates.

But this year, more than $1 billion worth of projects Leighton was involved in throughout Dubai -- about a fifth of their work in the Middle East -- have been halted or scrapped.

They include the $835 million Trump International Hotel and Tower on Palm Jumeirah.

Leighton also had a $349 million stake in the proposed $1.85 billion expansion of Dubai's airport, cancelled last week.

Between 10,000 and 20,000 expat Aussies were working in Dubai at the peak of the boom, but thousands have lost their jobs in the past few months.

Craig Plumb says stories of highly-paid staff simply abandoning luxury cars at the airport and climbing on planes home, while exaggerated, are true.

Foreigners who lose their jobs with one company cannot switch to another, and lose their visas.

A report last month from EFG Hermes, the largest investment bank in the Gulf region, predicts that the number of employees in construction, real estate and financial services in Dubai will plummet by a third this year.

The exodus will push vacancy rates -- already nudging 20 per cent and their highest ever -- even higher and rents even lower.

While there is talk, and strong support for, relaxing laws to allow overseas companies 100 per cent ownership of developments in Dubai -- foreign firms currently require a local partner -- confidence is not helped by the fact that local investors are increasingly putting their money into snapping up bargain buildings in the depressed London market.

Some Australians who continue to work in Dubai on temporary contracts face problems, too.

The zero rate of income tax in the United Arab Emirates has been a big drawcard for ex-pats working there.

Previously, any income earned overseas on jobs that lasted 91 days or more was exempt from tax in Australia.

But changes in the recent Federal Budget mean that from July 1, those on temporary contracts and so considered still to be Australian residents will pay up to 45 per cent.

Australians have also been caught up in a wide-ranging bribery and corruption investigation into the property sector running in Dubai for nearly a year now.

Those arrested include Matthew Joyce, who was managing director of the massive Waterfront project being developed by Dubai's largest developer, Nakheel, which is backed by Dubai's royal family.

Mr Joyce and fellow Nakheel executive Marcus Lee were detained without charge in January, allegedly over payments involving Sunland.

Sunland's chief operating officer for the Middle East, Gold Coaster David Brown, has been interviewed by authorities and the firm says he is a witness to the investigation.

Managing director Sahba Abedian last week also dismissed rumours that another senior staffer had been questioned.

``Sunland strongly supports and is assisting in the current investigations by the Dubai Government into the region's property market,'' Mr Abedian said.

``We commend the authorities' commitment to ensure the Dubai property market is fully transparent, and that the highest level of corporate governance is met by developers within the region.

``Sunland will continue to assist and provide full support to the authorities in the investigations.''

Mr Abedian says Sunland is still committed to the region.

Craig Plumb says the tough stand against corruption is seen as a positive by Australian companies that the Dubai Government is serious about transparency and governance issues: ``There are other markets where they are talking about it, but it's actually happening here.''

Mr Plumb says there are signs that ``we are getting close to the bottom of the market, but the full effect has not been felt''.

There are more promising opportunities in the wider region, however, including the neighbouring Emirates of Abu Dhabi and Qatar which, unlike Dubai, are oil-rich.

A $1.6 billion contract with Leighton's Al Habtoor Engineering and another group to build the diamond-shaped, seven-star Tameer Towers hotel and residential buildings in Abu Dhabi has been re-activated after being shelved.

The International Monetary Fund expects the Gulf oil states to return to positive economic growth next year, leading the world out of recession.

Mr Plumb says many companies are already shifting their focus to longer-established centres such as Saudi Arabia and Egypt.

``These are much bigger economies with stronger underlying demand for property,'' he said.

A 20-year plan for the redevelopment of the Saudi city of Jeddah was unveiled last week. Mr Plumb says there are also ambitious expansion plans for the capital, Riyadh, and for the construction of six new cities: ``Saudi Arabia could need one million extra residences over the next three years.''

But while this presented exciting opportunities, Saudi Arabia remains a much more difficult market for overseas companies to operate in than the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## nazrey

by bsonrel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3552680220/


----------



## hkskyline

*ifa hotels & resorts and nakheel hand over *
31 May 2009
Al-Bawaba News

Owners of Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah started receiving the keys to their residential units earlier this month from joint venture partners Nakheel and IFA Hotels & Resorts (IFA HR).

Owners of Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah started receiving the keys to their residential units earlier this month from joint venture partners Nakheel and IFA Hotels & Resorts (IFA HR).

Located on the trunk of Palm Jumeirah, Golden Mile comprises 10 buildings housing a total of 860 residential units, just minutes from the beach. The development will also host the first freehold offices on Palm Jumeirah as well as an extensive retail area. The residential component offers one, two and three bedroom apartments, townhouses and penthouses with sea and park views. All residences are managed by the neighbouring Fairmont Palm Jumeirah hotel, which is set to open next year.

Werner Burger, President and COO of IFA HR, said: “This is a very special project. Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah will be the first mixed-use project on the trunk of the island with residences, freehold offices and shopping promenades, offering an active and vibrant ambiance for residents and visitors alike. We have been working closely with our joint venture partner Nakheel to ensure the delivery of an excellent product with quality finishes; we hope our customers feel welcome in their new homes and enjoy the high quality services available within the development.”

Yousuf Kazim, Managing Director, Nakheel Joint Ventures, commented: “Palm Jumeirah is truly a prestigious address and offers an aspirational lifestyle and environment. A great community feel is now forming with more projects being handed over and more residents moving in. We are committed to the handover of properties in all of our ongoing developments and look forward to welcoming the new wave of residents to Palm Jumeirah.”

Residents in Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah will enjoy superior services and facilities, from traditional concierge services to additional ‘a la carte’ services that can be purchased, including housekeeping, grocery shopping and more; all provided by the Fairmont Palm Jumeirah hotel. The buildings benefit from 24-hour security and maintenance services, as well as a variety of pools and health clubs planned to open in the near future. As well as having chic cafes and upscale boutiques within Golden Mile, residents can also enjoy a range of luxury retail and leisure facilities at their doorstep.

Philip M. Barnes, Regional Vice President, Middle East, Fairmont Hotels & Resorts, said: “We hope residents of Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah thoroughly enjoy the range of services and ‘a la carte’ offerings available to them. We are proud to be part of this exciting project, the second residential project we manage on Palm Jumeirah.”

IFA HR recently introduced a leasing programme allowing Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah owners to either occupy their apartments or lease them through IFA HR, similar to the one implemented in the existing Palm Residence (Shoreline Apartment Buildings Al Nabat & Al Haseer). The introduction of this leasing programme has already proved to be very popular, helping owners achieve high rental yields and secure a return on their investment.

“Apartments in The Palm Residence command a high premium, with all units available for leasing currently occupied. Residents and tenants realise the quality of life given the ‘a la carte’ services available to them through our hospitality partners, and the superior lifestyle once leisure outlets are operational in their neighbourhood. We have just opened our first restaurant, Gusto, at the Al Shalal Beach Club and look forward to offering residents and visitors additional leisure facilities in the near future,” added Burger.

Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah is the second residential development IFA HR hands over in Dubai, following The Palm Residence which was handed over during January 2008. This year, IFA HR is on schedule to complete two more major residential developments in Dubai – the five star Fairmont Residences, Palm Jumeirah and the Laguna Tower located in the Jumeirah Lakes Towers district. © 2009 Al Bawaba (www.albawaba.com)


----------



## midotoria

wooooooow so beutiful


----------



## Luis87

What a great pictures! :drool:


----------



## ano369ther

Lol,they want to give the residents a piece of private beach.


----------



## Imre

25/December/2009

Palm Jumeirah from the Rose Rayhaan by Rotana Hotel


----------



## alangm13

dubai is not real... te majority of native people dont have chance to make a living...


----------



## aravinda

alangm13 said:


> dubai is not real... te majority of native people dont have chance to make a living...


thanks for that Chief! looks like you've had a lot of experience living there and seeing it for yourself.

hang on...have you?

and do these natives camp in the desert and ride camels or live pretty well and ride Landcruisers?


----------



## TMZ

aravinda said:


> thanks for that Chief! looks like you've had a lot of experience living there and seeing it for yourself.
> 
> hang on...have you?
> 
> and do these natives camp in the desert and ride camels or live pretty well and ride Landcruisers?




you mean ride $500,000+ USD Rolly Royce and $1.6 million dollar Bugatti Veryon, wait are those the new names for the camels and donkeys these days?


----------



## Imre

*Luxury apartments still selling on The Palm *











*Only 189 of 644 apartments left at the Oceana Resort development says Asteco, leading property services company in UAE*

Fully-furnished show homes have been opened for the first time to the public to promote the sale of the final one two and three bedroom spacious apartments in an exclusive gated community on The Palm Jumeirah.

The Oceana Resort and Spa apartments, developed by independent United Arab Emirates holding company Seven Tides, are competitively priced from between AED1.65 million for a 1,237 square feet one-bedroom apartment and AED3.3 million for a three-bedroom 2,239 square feet apartment.

more info and pics here:

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2009/12/luxury-apartments-still-selling-on-palm.html


----------



## droneriot

€312k for 115 square meters is actually pretty decent. More expensive than a regular apartment the same size here, of course, but not by too much. €624k for 208 square meters isn't too shabby either. I'd have thought prices in such a prestigeous place would be much higher, but this is actually affordable for middle class people.


----------



## Atmosphere

droneriot said:


> €312k for 115 square meters is actually pretty decent. More expensive than a regular apartment the same size here, of course, but not by too much. €624k for 208 square meters isn't too shabby either. I'd have thought prices in such a prestigeous place would be much higher, but this is actually affordable for middle class people.


312k for 115 square meters? That's (a lot) cheaper than a home in the center of Amsterdam :nuts: But yeah prices of a nice home in Amsterdam are insanely high.


----------



## droneriot

Considering how much western media talk about new developments in Dubai being built for the super-rich exclusively I kind of expected it to be at least twenty times that price. Another Dubai-myth crumbling right before my eyes.


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Jumeirah Al Fattan Resort


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Royal Amwaj and Movenpick Hotel


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Royal Amwaj and Movenpick Hotel


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Ottoman Palace


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Royal Mirage , Phase 3


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Ottoman Palace


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

Ottoman Palace, Residences


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

TAJ EXOTICA & GRANDEUR RESIDENCE


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

EMERALD PALACE RESIDENCES





































Hotel


----------



## Imre

13/March/2010

THE KINGDOM OF SHEBA


----------



## Imre

*Palm Jumeirah construction photos, Dubai, 13/March/2010*










56 new pics here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/imresolt/PalmJumeirahConstructionPhotosDubai13March2010


----------



## Sister Ray

Great to see some updates from Palm, thanks.

Ottoman Palace is sure looking luxurious. That wall!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks imre


----------



## solarbatterycharger

I remember watching the development on the travel channel some years ago. This is* just one of the best* projects I have ever saw on tv.


----------



## 10fireflies

Palm Jumeirah got to be one of the best projects mankind have ever created.


----------



## Luli Pop

It wasn't mankind who did it.

it was just a person who dreamt about it, and happily he contacted the wright persons.

the rest of mankind would have thought he was stupid and irrealistic.

Jumeirah is the creation of people not representative of mankind at all (with or without the money for doing it)!


----------



## pit

kitschig, banal, oberflächlich. Einfach hässlich. 90% von Dubais Gebäuden sind architektonischer Schwachsinn.


----------



## ygpuawe

Though the majesty of the shadow tree WOW Gold is available to all players, it is primarily the domain of the forsaken. In most respects, it was born from the forsaken Buy WOW Gold. As a mental exercise, consider this: You are a great priest of the Holy Light, fighting to defend Lordaeron. After decades of dedicating yourself to respect and compassion to the light you find yourself falling to the WOW Power Leveling scourge. Even after the bonds of the Lich King have gone, as a forsaken Aion Gold, the light is still physically painful to you.You are forced to accept a new reality: Your new form was born of a darkness from which you cannot escape Aion Leveling. Through no fault of your own, you've been abandoned by the Holy Light. All that is left for you is the shadow.


----------



## decks67

sorry to reopen this thread, but what happened to palm deira and palm jebel ali, i havent seen any status updates in a while, are they on hold or canceled ?


----------



## Slartibartfas

WTF? Is this thread the new home for spammers?


----------



## Imre

09/December/2011

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Imre

Garden Home interior photos, Palm Jumeirah 

9/December/2011










Pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157628345809053/


----------



## Atmosphere

Nice to see some updates. And maybe this place just needs time. Right now it just looks very artificial. Sometimes things have to age for a while before the look good.


----------



## TheNewYork_er

Thanks, Imre! Is palm development got completely staled or there is some action happening in building hotels, houses etc.?


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

The Kingdom of Sheba


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

The Fairmont Palm


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Palm Jumeirah Sofitel Resort


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Royal Mirage Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Taj Exotica and Grandeur Residence


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Zabeel Saray Hotel and Royal Residences


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Kempinski Hotel and Emerald Palace


----------



## Ras Siyan

:eek2:


----------



## shaemam

I just got an email talking about townhouses coming up between buildings 6 and 7 of the Shoreline apartments (I assume in the same area where they were going to dock the QE2). Anybody else heard about these?


----------



## topota6009

When installed the ship QE2?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nakheel plans new mall on the Palm to attract tourists*



> _Developer is expanding its retail portfolio in a big way this year_
> 
> By Aya Lowe, Staff Reporter | Published: 12:12 January 11, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Rashid Lootah (right), Nakheel chairman, discusses the concept of the new shopping mall, The Pointe, with other officials at its sales centre yesterday. Image Credit: Ahmed Ramzan/Gulf News
> 
> Dubai: Nakheel is looking to draw more tourists and new residents to the Palm Jumeirah with the addition of a new shopping mall.
> 
> Located at the tip of the Palm Jumeirah, across the bay from Atlantis Hotel, ‘The Pointe' will focus on its food and beverage and leisure offering. The 136,000 square metre mall will also feature computer-controlled fountains, a public walk, monorail access and boat rides between The Pointe and Atlantis Hotel.
> 
> "It will be a real tourist destination not only for The Palm residents but also for visitors. The population on the Palm Jumeirah is around 30,000 and we expect that to grow with all these new amenities. There will be new ideas which will enhance the Palm Jumeirah. These will be announced in the second half of this year," Ali Rashid Lootah, chairman of Nakheel, said.


http://gulfnews.com/business/retail/nakheel-plans-new-mall-on-the-palm-to-attract-tourists-1.964402








topota6009 said:


> When installed the ship QE2?


The original plan has been scraped so QE2 is NOT being placed at PJ anymore.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Revealed: first pictures of The Pointe at Palm Jumeirah*



































































































http://www.arabianbusiness.com/nakheel-unveils-first-new-palm-project-since-dubai-crash-439825.html

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/videos/nakheel-439935.html


----------



## Dubai_Boy

loving the location and also the fast that its 2 floors - 4 floors max in height !


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Palm Jumeirah to host more hotels*



> Rebecca Bundhun | Jan 16, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palm is still a far cry from the vision of its original master plan for 30 five-star hotels with 14,000 rooms. Jumana El Heloueh / Reuters
> 
> Hundreds of new hotel rooms are to open on the Palm Jumeirah after many projects were mothballed in the financial crisis.
> 
> A Rixos luxury hotel is expected to open on the Palm this month, and Al Habtoor has restarted work on its Dh1 billion (US$272 million) hotel on the island, which will be managed under Hilton's Waldorf Astoria brand. The long-delayed Fairmont hotel and Royal Amwaj resort are also scheduled to open this year.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...hts/tourism/palm-jumeirah-to-host-more-hotels







Dubai_Boy said:


> loving the location and also the fast that its 2 floors - 4 floors max in height !


I agree. Much needed for PJ. Not too sure about those fountains though, I personally don't like the idea of obscuring any views of/in the direction of Atlantis/the Cresent. Depends on how often and when they are operating I suppose..


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Cruise tours of Palm Jumeirah start on Tuesday*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Monday, January 16, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Tuesday, visitors and residents can get up-close glimpses of the various developments on The Palm Jumeirah project by booking a cruise offered by Nakheel.
> 
> The cruise will soon be extended to The World islands as well.
> 
> “Cruise with Nakheel,” the new commercial initiative, will initially have four boats, ranging from 32 feet to 80 feet long. The cruise will take tourists across developments such as Rixos, The Royal Amwaj, Atlantis, Subsea tunnel, Zabeel Saray, Tiara Residence, etc on the man-made island.
> 
> “The Palm is one of the biggest tourist attractions in Dubai. Our cruise will allow visitors to see the Palm from the inner waters of the island,” Saeed Harib, Managing Director, Nakheel Leisure, said on Monday.
> 
> Till now, only villa owners on The Palm were allowed to navigate their boats through the inner waterway.
> 
> “No one else will be allowed to operate any cruise within the Palm Jumeirah,” Harib added.
> 
> The tour will cost Dh1,000 for a small boat (38 feet), Dh1,500 for a medium-sized boat (52 feet) and Dh3,000 to Dh5,000 for the 80-feet double-decker house boat. The cruise will range between an hour and three hours.
> 
> “We initially expect two to three trips per day. Right now, one can book a full boat, but we are also looking at starting tours where individuals can come onboard and even a night cruise. We are working on that,” he said.
> 
> Although the company will be utilising four of its existing boats for the cruise service, it has ordered a 80-feet plus boat for the new
> service.
> 
> Zhang Kai, General Manager, Golden Phoenix Tourism, believes that the cruise facility will be a good option for tourists.
> 
> “We will provide the tourists details of this new offering in Dubai. Considering the price, it is a good option,” he added.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...jumeirah-start-on-tuesday-2012-01-16-1.437900


----------



## mariaz

the cruise is looking good,amazing!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Revealed: inside the launch of Nakheel’s Palm cruise tours*









Nakheel launched its cruise ship service to ferry tourists around the Palm Jumeirah on Jan 15 









The state-backed developer said it plans to offer further cruise lines and diving packages in the future









The ‘Cruise with Nakheel’ service will offer trips for groups of up to 12, 15 and 30 people









Prices for the service start from AED1,000 per boat, depending on the size of the vessel









The service will operate daily from 9-5pm and lasts one hour









Future packages are expected to include tours of the World islands, night cruises and diving packages, said Nakheel









Tourists on the cruise can choose from one of three boats including an 80-ft double-decker Houseboat 









Nakheel has hinted it may look to reposition the World islands as a tourist attraction through renting out the 
islands for private events and offering cruises around the project









The cruise service will use boats already owned by the company meaning the tourist package will require minimal 
start-up costs, said Nakheel









Tourists will be able to see a whole host of Palm Jumeirah attractions such as The Atlantis Hotel during the cruise 









The interior of the 80-ft double-decker Houseboat









The Houseboat can accommodate up to 30 people 









Saeed Harib, the CEO of Nakheel’s leisure arm









Nakheel's cruises will enable visitors to view the villas along the frond of the Palm Jumeirah 









Saeed Harib, the CEO of Nakheel Marine and Leisure









The cruise service is already being marketed across Dubai’s luxury hotels









Other smaller boats include a 38-ft or 52-ft motor boat









The service will be available for tourists from Jan 16, said Nakheel









'Cruise with Nakheel' was launched days after the firm unveiled details of a retail and residential project on 
Palm Jumeirah









The Pointe at Palm Jumeirah will be its first real estate project since the collapse of Dubai’s property market 
in late-2008









Nakheel's Palm Jumeirah and World projects became synonymous with Dubai's five-year real estate boom









The new cruise service will provide "good revenues" for the developer, said Saeed Harib









Future cruises may include areas around the Lagoon in front of the Mina Seyahi and Dubai Marina, said Nakheel









Nakheel expects to operate between two and three trips a day

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/phot...nakheel-s-palm-cruise-tours-440904.html?img=0


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Whose beach is it anyway?*



> _Premium property owners cry foul after exclusive beach/pool facilities on The Palm are thrown open to public for just Dh50 a day_
> 
> By Anjana Kumar, Staff reporter | Published: 00:00 January 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoreline residents are locked in tussle over rights to common areas. Image Credit: Ahmed Ramzan/XPRESS
> 
> DUBAI: Premium beach and pool facilities on The Palm Jumeirah have been thrown open to the public for as little as Dh50 a day, angering Shoreline Apartments owners who claim exclusive right over these areas.
> 
> Residents said charges for using clubhouse facilities that include beach access, swimming pool and kids' play areas have been kept at Dh50.
> 
> The sales and purchase agreements (SPAs) signed by Shoreline owners with Nakheel also grants them this exclusive right, they said.
> 
> An SPA seen by XPRESS states: "The clubhouse includes the use of gym, swimming pools and the clubhouse operators also provide gym attendants, pool and clubhouse maintenance and cleaning staff and lifeguards for the swimming pools and beach that are exclusive to the Shoreline Apartments residents."
> 
> A receipt signed by a clubhouse staff gave access to ‘two guests' into the clubhouse for a charge of just Dh100. The clubhouse is managed by Nakheel Leisure. Apart from names of the guests, no other details such as ID card numbers or passport details were put on the receipt. All Shoreline owners and tenants are required to produce title deeds or tenancy contracts to be able to get access cards for clubhouse facilities.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/whose-beach-is-it-anyway-1.967961


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Palm Shoreline dues fall 36%*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Thursday, January 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the Shoreline apartments on Palm Jumeirah. (SUPPLIED)
> 
> Nakheel’s outstanding service fees from unit owners of the Shoreline Apartments on Palm Jumeirah have fallen by 36 per cent to Dh46 million on January 19, 2012, as compared to Dh72 million in November 2011 when it barred owners/tenants from using the common facilities, according to a statement sent to Emirates 24l7.


http://www.emirates247.com/property/real-estate/palm-shoreline-dues-fall-36-2012-01-19-1.438548


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Owners on The Palm one step closer to self-governance of their homes*



> Carol Huang | Feb 3, 2012
> 
> DUBAI // Five of 13 owners associations at the Shoreline residences were officially registered today, improving their standing in a longtime dispute with their developer Nakheel over the service charges levied to maintain the property.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...step-closer-to-self-governance-of-their-homes


----------



## iamawesomezero

I like this place!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Rixos Palm Dubai targets end of February opening*



> Abdullah Gul was taken on a tour of Rixos The Palm Dubai.
> 
> by Gavin Davids on Feb 2, 2012
> 
> Rixos Palm Dubai is expected to open its doors within the next few weeks, the President of Turkey said on Thursday during a visit to the new Palm Jumeirah, Dubai hotel.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...s-palm-dubai-targets-end-of-february-opening/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai's Shoreline residents to get new beach club operator*



> _Shoreline Apartment owners on The Palm Jumeirah to replace Nakheel as beach club operator following Rera's decision to give residents full control of common areas_
> 
> By Anjana Kumar, Staff Reporter | Published: 00:00 February 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoreline Interim Owners Associations are now legally empowered to take charge of common areas from Nakheel. The move is likely to have a big impact on Dubai’s real
> estate sector. Shoreline residents have been locked in a battle with Nakheel ever since it blocked access to the beach club over unpaid building service charges and beach
> club fees. Image Credit: © XPRESS / Oliver Clarke
> 
> DUBAI: In a move that can have far-reaching implications for Dubai's real estate sector, residents of Shoreline Apartments on The Palm Jumeirah have decided to replace Nakheel as their beach club operator and invite tenders for the management of beach club facilities.
> 
> A decision to this effect was taken at a meeting of the Interim Owners' Association (IOA) on February 2, XPRESS can reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Credit: © XPRESS / Oliver Clarke


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/g...dents-to-get-new-beach-club-operator-1.978013


----------



## Myster E

Surprised no one has thanked you for the contributions to this thread P Girl. The city still has huge ambitions.


----------



## Parisian Girl

That's alright.  Difficult times, but yeah, nice to see the dream is still alive.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Palm Shoreline dispute with Nakheel “sorted” says Rera boss*



> By Claire Ferris-Lay | Wednesday, 15 February 2012 4:27 PM
> 
> The ongoing dispute between residents on the Palm Jumeirah Shoreline and its developer Nakheel over plans to introduce annual membership fees for its beach clubs has been resolved, the head of RERA has told Arabian Business.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/palm-shoreline-dispute-with-nakheel-sorted-says-rera-boss-445548.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*'We will go by the book,' says Nakheel*



> Shoreline Residences at Palm Jumeirah has been at the heart of a service-charge dispute with master developer Nakheel.
> 
> by Gerhard Hope on Feb 24, 2012
> 
> Master developer Nakheel recently hosted a media round table to present its case in its ongoing dispute with residents at the Shoreline Residences on Palm Jumeirah with regard to unpaid service charges.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-15774-we-will-go-by-the-book-says-nakheel/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nakheel to start Palm project sales next month*



> By Bloomberg | Friday, 24 February 2012 9:37 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakheel, the Dubai developer bailed out by the government in 2009, will start selling townhouses on Palm Jumeirah next month in its first new residential project since the property market crashed in 2008, chairman Ali Rashed Lootah has said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/nakheel-start-palm-project-sales-next-month-446803.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nakheel issues tender for security services*



> by CW Staff on Feb 25, 2012
> 
> Master developer Nakheel has issued a tender for security services at its Palm Jumeirah and International City communities.
> 
> The tender is for “repair and maintenance of security systems,” ranging from gate barriers to CCTV, access control and the control room.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-15772-nakheel-issues-tender-for-security-services/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*One&Only The Palm Dubai scoops top design award*









Some of Wa International's stunning interior work in One&Only The Palm 



> Mar 4, 2012
> 
> Dubai-based hospitality design company Wa International has been recognised for its work with One&Only The Palm, in Dubai in the International Hotel Awards.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/13723-oneonly-the-palm-dubai-scoops-top-design-award/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

new commercial places in the palm jumeirah for sale ? ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow this mall looks very nice , is in contruction ? for what company ?

im interesed in open a bar & restaurant in dubai 





Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/nakheel-unveils-first-new-palm-project-since-dubai-crash-439825.html
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/videos/nakheel-439935.html


----------



## MichalHajek

the construction has not started yet, it is developed by Nakheel, the developer behind Palm Jumeirah, with target date of 2013 opening, but i see it likely being online during 2014 - 2015 period


----------



## Potev5Pe

start the landscaping


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Launch of Rixos The Palm Dubai*









Balconies overlooking one of the three pools









The Grand King Suite's expansive lounge









Nargile, one of the shisha lounges featured at the Turkish chain's Dubai property









Each suite comes with four cabanas on the beach front









Dining area in the 580 square metre Grand Kind Suite









Outdoor dining at A La Turca









Rixos' signature A La Turca restaurant









One of the Grand King Suite's three bedrooms









Selling a mix of traditional Turkish favourites as well as pastries and biscuits in the hotel lobby









Conveniently placed on the beach, an outlet for drinks and snacks









Private spaces on the family beach

http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/pics-13792-photos-launch-of-rixos-the-palm-dubai/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Wow amazing thanks for the pics parisian girl


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Updates of the mall ?


----------



## el palmesano

the last pictures are pure luxury!


----------



## Parisian Girl

italiano_pellicano said:


> Updates of the mall ?


No solid news as of yet, italiano. Waiting for more info from Nakheel. Maybe towards end of year. 

This mall will be a much needed shot in the arm for PJ I think.


----------



## Face81

Found this online today. Some of the pictures are dated, but they are VERY good! Enjoy :cheers:

http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-show-1-amazing-photos-of-dubai/20120319.htm


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Palm properties being sold higher than pre-crisis prices: Nakheel*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Wednesday, March 28, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laborers work at a construction site on Palm Jumeirah West Crescent in Dubai. (Dennis B. Mallari)
> 
> Nakheel, Dubai-based master developer, claims it is selling properties in Palm Jumeirah at prices higher than pre-crisis period.


http://www.emirates247.com/property...pre-crisis-prices-nakheel-2012-03-28-1.450965


----------



## Parisian Girl

*There's room for improvement at Sophie's cafe on Palm Jumeirah*



> Emily Shardlow | Mar 29, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customers at Sophie's cafe can choose from the fresh fruit selection and make their own juice concoctions. Courtesy SEPT PR. Images of greenery and lush vegetation adorn the walls at Sophie's cafe on Palm Jumeirah. Courtesy SEPT PR
> 
> When, a few months ago, I received a press release announcing the opening of Sophie's, a "home-style fresh and natural gastro-cafe concept", which promised to serve "freshly prepared healthy food" with an emphasis on organic and local produce in a relaxed atmosphere, my immediate thought was: what's not to like?


http://www.thenational.ae/lifestyle...-improvement-at-sophies-cafe-on-palm-jumeirah


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nakheel starts selling new Palm townhouses for Dh6-8 million*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Thursday, March 29, 2012
> 
> Nakheel has finally commenced sales of its townhouse project on Palm Jumeirah, launched in September 2011, at prices ranging between Dh6 and Dh8 million.
> 
> Located off the Palm Jumeirah eastern side of the trunk, Palma Residences will have 104 townhouses and will be separate gated community with a Mediterranean-style design.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...nhouses-for-dh6-8-million-2012-03-29-1.451180


----------



## Parisian Girl

*REVEALED: How the crash hit Palm property prices*



> By Daniel Shane | Thursday, 5 April 2012 11:02 AM
> 
> The value of apartments in one of Palm Jumeirah developments has plunged by as much 75 percent in the wake of Dubai's 2008 property crash, documents obtained by Arabian Business reveal.
> 
> Click here to see how the crash hit Palm property prices.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/revealed-how-crash-hit-palm-property-prices-452786.html


----------



## iramsweet

amazing photographs..... thats very nice place. thanks for these pics. keep it up man


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Confusion over emptied pools and locked gyms at Palm Jumeirah*



> Nadeem Hanif | June 8, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Hardaker says most people in the towers are tenants who have nothing to do with paying service fees. Jaime Puebla / The National
> 
> DUBAI // Swimming pools have been drained and gymnasiums closed in a plush residential development on the Palm Jumeirah, in what tenants say is part of a dispute over unpaid service fees.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...mptied-pools-and-locked-gyms-at-palm-jumeirah


----------



## Сталин

This project seems very bad and undeveloped from the renders. It seems to have a lot more sand and dust everywhere than clean buildings and greenery.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Palm Jumeirah foreclosed flat sells for Dh11.58 million*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Monday, June 11, 2012
> 
> A foreclosed luxury apartment on Palm Jumeirah’s Marina Residence has been sold for Dh11.58 million at last month’s Dubai Land Department’s (DLD) public auction, 'Emirates24|7' can reveal.
> 
> The 13,095 square feet apartment in Marina Residence 2 fetched 36 per cent more than the reserve price, which was set at Dh8.5 million.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...sells-for-dh11-58-million-2012-06-11-1.462422


----------



## shaemam

Recent Photos from Palm Jumeriah between Shoreline and Golden Mile, and where the Trump tower was supposed to be.
Seems to be coming together slowly but surely. Trump tower area seems to be a parking area. Walking/running track already done.
Hopefully by winter 2012, we can expect some stores to open up, and we will have another JBR Walk like destination in Dubai.


----------



## kony

^^^ according to a recent video posted on utube i was watching the other day, it seems the monorail station is still named after Trump Tower...project is still planned ???


----------



## Parisian Girl

kony said:


> ^^^ according to a recent video posted on utube i was watching the other day, it seems the monorail station is still named after Trump Tower...project is still planned ???


No, Trump Tower is cancelled.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nakheel owed Dh15m in Marina Residence service fees*



> Ramola Talwar Badam | June 20, 2012
> 
> DUBAI // The developer Nakheel is owed Dh15 million in unpaid service fees and will not maintain facilities in an upmarket residential development on Palm Jumeirah unless the owners pay up.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/nakheel-owed-dh15m-in-marina-residence-service-fees


----------



## kony

ok thanx Parisian girl


----------



## shaemam

The pictures are from the monorail area between the shoreline apartments and the golden mile apartments. I see construction guys here every day. The area you see around the "trump" monorail station had a large fence around it that just came down revealing the parking area. I think Nakheel has pushed all they can in the shoreline apartments, and they have actually gotten a lot of back service fees from owners. Now they are pushing in the Marina Residences (as you have mentioned Parisian).


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks Parisian Girl


----------



## Parisian Girl

*No threat of cooling disconnection in Palm's Marina Residences*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Friday, June 22, 2012
> 
> The six “emptied” and “closed” swimming pools in the upscale Marina Residences on the Palm Jumeirah, will be opened “as soon as possible” following collection of some service charge dues from owners, Nakheel has said.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-palm-s-marina-residences-2012-06-22-1.464054


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Tenants shun Palm over Nakheel service charges*



> By Shane McGinley | Wednesday, 27 June 2012 9:59 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenants are shunning apartments on Dubai’s Palm Jumeirah developments as the row over unpaid service fees continues, real estate agents told Arabian Business.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/tenants-shun-palm-over-nakheel-service-charges--463553.html


----------



## italiano_pellicano

fees of the condominiums ?


----------



## i love supertalls

has plenty of room in the palm jumeirah yet they intend to occupy completely constructions?


----------



## Imre

29/June/2012

*Atlantis The Palm photos, Palm Jumeirah*










*266 new pics here:*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157630370485550/


----------



## madhurag

Cash on the Palm... Dubai villa prices up 25% this year
Cash buyers dominate purchases, though number of finance buyers rising: agents
By Parag Deulgaonkar
Published Tuesday, July 03, 2012

Prices of Signature and Garden Home villas on the Palm Jumeirah are on the rise, registering average increases of 11 to 25 per cent in first half of 2012 compared to same period last year.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/cash-on-the-palm-dubai-villa-prices-up-25-this-year-2012-07-03-1.465550


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dh250 million: Dubai’s costliest property ever advertised for sale*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Monday, July 09, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 45,000-square feet mansion, built on four plots (60,000 square feet) at the tip of one of the fronds on the Palm Jumeirah, is up for sale.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-ever-advertised-for-sale-2012-07-09-1.466371


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Is this Dubai’s longest jogging track?*



> By Jay B. Hilotin,  Chief Reporter | Published: 00:00 July 12, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park on the Palm: The Palm Jumeirah Park — built beneath mono rail tracks — is set to be completed in a month’s time photos-xpress/ AHMED RAMZAN. Bridging the
> excitement: The park will have four main bridges and 18 smaller ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XNE_120701 PALMJUMEIRAHPARK-AR 1st JULY 2012 NEWS Final touches of the Palm Jumeirah Park, which is under construction at Palm Jumeirah by Al Nakheel in Dubai.
> STORY:JAY HILOTIN PHOTO:AHMED RAMZAN. Come take a walk: The park is designed to rival the ‘walks’ at JBR and Dubai Marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race to the finish: The park is expected to be completed in the next four weeks. Play time: The children’s play area will feature various equipment for games
> 
> DUBAI The new Palm Jumeirah Park could emerge as a favourite destination for joggers and health buffs after a Dh20-million park opens there soon.
> 
> Or it can be just a new family-outing destination where kids can play, dads can chill, mums can shop and nannies can chat.


http://gulfnews.com/life-style/health/is-this-dubai-s-longest-jogging-track-1.1047772


----------



## kony

^^^^nice park 

can someone tell me how easy is it for people NOT living on palm jumeirah to take advantage of the facilities of the palm , including this future park (or Atlantis resort restaurants)

in this article they say there will be parking facilities for people who drive BUT is it well accepted for "aliens" of other parts of Dubai to come and enjoy the palm when we see that even palm residents can't access their own beach over fee battle with nakheel ?


And how much is it so far if one takes his car and drive all the way to the Palm ?


----------

